# WARSAW | Public Transport



## Petr

*1. Tramwaje Warszawskie*









Electric trams were inaugurated in Warsaw just in 1908. Now we have 119 km network + 2 km u/c.

link to the existing network plan: http://www.ztm.waw.pl/images/schematy/060701tram.gif

new line u/c









*- trams*
All Trams (441) come from Konstal plant in Chorzow (now part of the Alstom). There are also ongoing and planned tenders for modern trams.










13N from 60's - progressively retired









105Na-z - main model

























112N-116Na - low floor in 60%


----------



## Petr

*2. WKD*

We have also light rail line WKD (33 km, 28 stations) which provides from a downtown to south-western suburbs. This line was opened in 1927, it has two station in a dig in the city center.


















*- trains*








first new train from the polish company PESA Bydgoszcz


----------



## Petr

*3. Metro Warszawskie*










as of the end of 2022

No. of lines: *2*
sytem length: *41.3 km* (*M1* 23.1 km, *M2* 19 km and the rail connection of two lines)
No. of stations: *39* (*M1* 21, *M2* 18) + depot

Calendar:

Start of the construction of the first section of the *M1* line: *1983*
*Opening of the first section of M1 thereby initiation of the urban rapid rail service in Warsaw: 1995*
Finish of the construction of the *M1* line: *2008*
Start of the construction of the first section of the *M2* line: *2010*
Construction of the 3 last stations (19th, 20th and 21th) of *M2* and of the second depot is scheduled for '20s.
Rrolling stock - 6 car units:
[/LIST]
Rrolling stock - 6 car units:

Metrovagonmash '81 series - *22 units* (delivered 1990-2009, *M1*) - projected phasing out, no dates available yet
Alstom Metropolitan - *18 units* (2000-2005, *M1*)
Siemens Inspiro - *35 units* (2012-2014, *M1*+*M2*)
Skoda Varsovia - *37 units *+ optionally 8 units (deliveries started in 2022, *M1*+*M2*) - a new purchase to serve a full planned length of the *M2* line and to replace '81 series units on the *M1* line



UrbanRail.Net > Europe > Poland > Metro Warszawskie - Warsaw Metro - WARSZAWA













MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM

as of June 2005

Warsaw Metro has been opened in 1995. Now is 17,3 km long and has 16 stations. 17th station is under construction. First line with 21 stations is planned to be finished in 2007.


----------



## Petr

*4. SKM*









SKM opening is planned for the end of 2005. It will be kind of commuter rail. It's a new service managed by the city, but it will run on the existing railroads owned by the national rail operator PKP. Unfortunately no renovation of existing stations is planned in a short term, but in a long term they even want to open the new underground station in the city center.

Here I modified the UrbanRail map by adding planned SKM lines. 









First line will run on the Diametrical Route through the city centre in a tunnel and on the eastern bank of Vistula river on estacades. The entire line will be located in the city borders.

Ochota station in a dig








underground Srodmiescie station








further stretch









*- old-new trains for SKM* (under general renovation)


----------



## 1822

>


that's a very beautiful ceiling. would go much better with the even more gorgeous new trains.


----------



## Petr

heirloom said:


> that's a very beautiful ceiling. would go much better with the even more gorgeous new trains.


Metropolis 98 ain't that bad.


----------



## Petr

*construction of the new metro stations*

green stations - under construction or approved; red - planned









*station Marymont*

short video http://www.metro.waw.pl/grafika/marymont.wmv


















construction site


----------



## Koniaczeq

It looks poor ...


----------



## Bitxofo

WOW!!

Not bad...
:wink2:


----------



## Koniaczeq

Petr said:


> You little jealous Silesian! :tongue:


I prefer to be jealous Silesian than Warsowian:tongue:


----------



## Falubaz

tak, powyzywajcie sie na forum miedzynarodowym, naprawde inteligentne.


----------



## Hollandski_KGB

Koniaczeq said:


> It looks poor ...


what's poor some old trains ? did you know that london and nyc has got way more older trains then warsaw !


----------



## Nephasto

Is there any conection between the "Centrum" metro station the nearby railway station?


----------



## Petr

double post


----------



## Petr

Nephasto said:


> Is there any conection between the "Centrum" metro station the nearby railway station?


Direct pedestrian connection between Centrum metro station and Srodmiescie raliway station is just at the planning stage. Construction will start in 2006 or 2007 maybe.


----------



## Petr

Renovation of the trains for commuter rail (SKM). First 2 will be delivered to Warsaw in the September.



















New pics from Marymont subway station construction site.


----------



## Chavito

Thanks for the information Petr.kay: 

Have you got any details about the lenght of the first SKM line????


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

Very interesting report kay:

It looks to be a good transportation network

Imponent tram network (120 km of tram lines) confirms Polish "vocation" to tram
Many cities in Poland have a tram network: very cool


----------



## Petr

Chavito said:


> Thanks for the information Petr.kay:
> 
> Have you got any details about the lenght of the first SKM line????


Local government plans are changing month by month. Last news says there will be also partly underground line from the center to the airport built thanks to the EU funds. Cooperation with the national rail operator which owns railroads is difficult. First pilot line (red on the map) which is planned to be opened this year, will be around 25 km long. Initially trains will be rather rare (6 trains are being renovated), but the most important thing is inauguration of the completely new service. Year by year it will be upgraded.


----------



## Petr

GENIUS LOCI said:


> Imponent tram network (120 km of tram lines) confirms Polish "vocation" to tram
> Many cities in Poland have a tram network: very cool


Yes our tramway network is big as for the city of that size, but we desperately need new trams. City authority ordered 30 trams which are to be delivered next Autumn, but their construction isn't modern. :bash: Now we are waiting for the new tender for 15 low floor trams.


----------



## Falubaz

i thing the second is mor schematic, i like it too


----------



## mopc

Cant open the first map!


----------



## Petr

In December 2005 has been opened the new 2,2 km long tramway stretch. The entire network is now 121 km long.










New pics from Marymont Metro Station construction site. Opening is planned for this year.




























The route of the second metro line has been decided. Construction of the first central stretch is planned for the years 2008-2012.


----------



## empersouf

Nice, didn't knew that Warsaw had such a new metro. Tought they had it for a long time.


----------



## samsonyuen

Those commuter trains look nice. The light rail reminds me of the Docklands Light Rail in London.


----------



## Petr

StPetr said:


> Now we are waiting for the new tender for 15 low floor trams.


15 new 120N trams constructed in PESA factory in Bydgoszcz will arrive to Warsaw in years 2007-2008.


Fredi said:


> tramwar.republika.pl


Construction update of the Marymont subway station (opening planned for this year). In a few weeks they are going to start construction of the Słodowiec station.


----------



## Andrew

Trams, subway, commuter rail and heavy rail; that's quite an extensive public transport network for a city of 2 and a half million! Some of the stations and rolling stock look quite old but the refurbishment of those old trains looks great and the new trams to be delivered look really good.


----------



## Chilenofuturista

Impressive network you've got in Warszawa (trams, underground, commuter rail and heavy rail) and the stations look very modern and clean. I like the aesthetics! kay:
What surprises me is that the distances between the stations aren't that big, another thing that caught my attention were the trams. We're not talking alstom, bombardier, ansaldobreda and still so incredibly good looking and modern. See, countries don't need to turn to big expensive firms, just follow the crotram model. 
Does anybody know how much does one of those new polish trams costs?


----------



## Petr

Chilenofuturista said:


> Does anybody know how much does one of those new polish trams costs?


5.9 million PLN or 1.5 million €


----------



## Petr

Andrew said:


> Trams, subway, commuter rail and heavy rail; that's quite an extensive public transport network for a city of 2 and a half million!


As I've already explained It's not the entire Warsaw public transport system, we have also huge bus network, but traffic jams are terrible.


----------



## hkskyline

*Warsaw Plans 2nd Subway Line*

*Warsaw plans second subway line to relieve strained transport system * 
29 May 2006

WARSAW, Poland (AP) - Warsaw's subway authority said Monday it would seek bids next year for a company to build a new line aimed at relieving a strained public transport system. 

The new line is expected to cost around 6 billion zlotys (US$2 billion; euro1.5 billion), and the city council expected the European Union would cover between 50 percent and 80 percent of the cost, the authority said. 

The line should take three years to build, it said. 

Poland's capital city, with a 1.7 million population, has only one subway line, traveling north to south, with 16 stations and another five under construction. 

The authority also signed a 1 million zloty (US$330,000; euro250,000) deal with the Warsaw University of Technology for the school to provide technological help with the construction of the new line, which will run from east to west. 

Under the terms of the three-year agreement, students and professors will provide advice on issues such as environmental protection and energy supply.


----------



## samsonyuen

Good news. The EU's paying up to 80%?!


----------



## Castle_Bravo

Yeah

They will start building the line in 2008, but I think that it's only a dream If it will start in 2009 it will be good.


----------



## DonQui

Good to see the EU funds starting to be applied where they are needed. Better transport makes Warsaw more productive, and thus, more able to increase its economic output.


----------



## sarflonlad

DonQui said:


> Good to see the EU funds starting to be applied where they are needed. Better transport makes Warsaw more productive, and thus, more able to increase its economic output.


The EU funding transport systems isnt a new idea. The UK, Spain, Italy amongst other wealthy countries have all received money to help build infrastructure. Getting money doesnt always mean economic output improves - Southern Italy for example has not had the economic regeneration expected despite getting money to improve transport, so there is no gurantee it will work for Warsaw.

I'm sure plenty of people would also disagree with Poland getting EU money when in recent years its decided to regress backwards socially and erode secularism i.e. going against EU values.


----------



## Khanabadosh

Nice to know.


----------



## coth

a month old news
http://www.tr.ru/news/3243
Warsaw metro signed contract for new 14 cars of 81-714 type


----------



## Petr

approved localizations for the central stations of the second subway line:









finish on the Marymont Subway Station construction site:



























ground works on the construction site of the Słodowiec Subway Station:









15 high-floor 2-car trams from H.Cegielski Poznań S.A. will be delivered to Warsaw in years 2006-2007:


















prototype of the 120N PESA low-floor trams for Warsaw and Elbląg (shorter version for Elbląg):


----------



## Bitxofo

^^Nice new models!^^
kay:


----------



## harsh1802

Wow nice network and nice updates there man.


----------



## Petr

^^
They wanna organize next tender for the contractor, because proposed prices have been too large. Term of the opening of the central stretch of the line most probably will be postponed for 2 or 3 years after euro2012.


----------



## ufonut

Wawrzyszew
:applause:


----------



## Junkie

Petr said:


> ^^
> They wanna organize next tender for the contractor, because proposed prices have been too large. Term of the opening of the central stretch of the line most probably will be postponed for 2 or 3 years after euro2012.


So your national stadium is not going to have metro station for Euro 2012. hno:


----------



## exclusiv

no, but it is already well connected with the rest of the city, there will be a train and bus station near plus tram and city bus lines also. It is not going to be a problem!


----------



## Petr

Junkie said:


> So your national stadium is not going to have metro station for Euro 2012. hno:


It's not a problem, since we have many different means of public transport around the stadium. City is planing to buy 150-180 new trams, a few hundred new buses and upgrade (renovation of the stations, new trains, higher frequency) so-called diametrical train route which already has station "Stadium". Here are the beginnings (with some characteristics and photos) of the new communal service on that route which will be upgraded for the euro: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=4339694&postcount=4
Page of the Warsaw Fast City Train http://www.skm.warszawa.pl/
its wikipedia site in English http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Szybka_Kolej_Miejska_(Warsaw))
Already with the same ticket you can use communal and regional trains which together have 7 min frequency. Line goes through the main train station, the city center, the second important city station with planned bus hub and crosses the first subway line (in fact its station is in the middle between the main train station and the subway station).

s2 on the plan









Second subway line is necessary in longer period, but unnecessary for the euro2012. Thats why they want to organize the new tender, to give contractors more time, to reduce risk of delays (most probably line wouldn't be finish for the euro anyway) and in result costs calculated by them.


----------



## DJZG

how about timetables for metro? how often do they run during day and rush hour? 
and same question about trams... 

and, how did they organize night lines in city? how often do they run?


----------



## Petr

DJZG said:


> how about timetables for metro? how often do they run during day and rush hour?
> and, how did they organize night lines in city? how often do they run?


Timetable for the subway http://www.metro.waw.pl/page.php?id=17&PHPSESSID=512b31ce9758b8ad72d11e63feddc357. During Friday and and Saturday nights it runs every 15 minutes between 0:15 am and 2:30 am


> and same question about trams...


On the most busy route in the rush hours trams run constantly every 1-2 minutes. After the renovation the route achieved the highest possible capacity for the surface tram routes: over 11 k passengers/h. In next 2-3 years next 2 routes in the city center will be upgraded to this standard. Now they serve 7-9 k passengers/h in the busy hours. In the rest of the day trams run every 3-4 minutes. After 8 pm every 7-8 minutes. Of course lines split outside the center.
We don't have night trams, but without traffic jams buses are very efficient mean of transport. They run every 30 minutes in the central districts, and every hour in the far suburbs. We have main night bus hub near the central railway station.


----------



## Petr

Petr said:


> Warsaw Metro just decided to buy new 5 trains from the St.Petersburg Vagonmash. It will be last trains for the fist metro line which will be completed in 2008. So finally we will have 20 Russian and 18 Alstom trains to serve this line.


- appearance of the new Russian trains:




















Petr said:


> ^^
> They wanna organize next tender for the contractor, because proposed prices have been too large. Term of the opening of the central stretch of the line most probably will be postponed for 2 or 3 years after euro2012.


- it's official: they canceled first tender and they're planning to organize second. An official date of the opening of the central stretch of the second line is postponed for 2013 from now. 

- 2 new stations (Stare Bielany and Wawrzyszew) are proceeding through technical tests, they will be waiting finished for the opening of the last station Młociny till September or October.


----------



## Junkie

This new Russian type trains do not look so different from older ones.


----------



## Petr

^^
They choose it for purpose of not introducing third type of the trains on one line, because Alstom trains turned out to be more fallible and more expensive in exploitation, then it was written in their technical specifications.
I personally like Russian trains, they look stylish and remind me older types of trains in cities like Stockholm and Berlin. Nevertheless I'm looking impatiently for a completely new model of train for the second line.


----------



## Falubaz

Junkie said:


> This new Russian type trains do not look so different from older ones.


yep, they suck actually


----------



## Junkie

Petr said:


> ^^
> They choose it for purpose of not introducing third type of the trains on one line, because Alstom trains turned out to be more fallible and more expensive in exploitation, then it was written in their technical specifications.
> I personally like Russian trains, they look stylish and remind me older types of trains in cities like Stockholm and Berlin. Nevertheless I'm looking impatiently for a completely new model of train for the second line.


Well I will tell You, I was riding in Budapest, same russian style trains and they were simply amazing. I mean they dont move to much from side to side and they were very stable. When I entered German ones in Wien, they were not stable and were moving too much from side to side. Russian trains are very good designed but only exterior should get changed by my opinion.


----------



## Filip7370

I think, that Russians stoped in prehistoric with design-style. I can't ind out why they made a good looking front, and attach it to completly old rest of the body.


----------



## Petr

The municipal company Tramwaje Warszawskie supported by the city authorities is planning to buy 186 low floor 30 m trams. Announcement of a tender is planned for August the 22nd, they want to sign a contract by the end of this year, trams will be delivered in years 2010-2012. They will serve existing routes as well as a new route planned on the northern outskirts of the city.
Probable competitors:
- Alstom Konstal
- PESA
- Bombardier
- Solaris


----------



## Petr

A few weeks ago Warsaw's president signed contract with Solaris for a delivery of 80 18m long (articulated) and 70 12m long buses. All buses will arrive to Warsaw this year.

Some pics of the production:
http://www.przegubowiec.com/galeria/thumbnails.php?album=search&search=SBC08


----------



## Chris80678

Good news guys!
The metro stations at Stare Bielany and Wawrzyszew are due to open next month (August 08) so Warsaw Metro will have 20 stations as opposed to the current 18. The metro is finally creeping towards the city's northernmost suburbs. As I understand it, they are just running technical tests on the newly built part of Line 1 from Slodowiec to Wawrzyrszew and doing test runs with the trains. So until November 08 when Mlociny opens trains will be able to turn back at Wawrzyszew (that's a hard metro station name to spell correctly! - it's a good job that I'm half-Polish on my mother's side and have a GCSE in Polish) Let's hope Muranów and Plac Konstytucji metro stations are opened by the start of next year as planned as they will give even better access to Warsaw's central suburbs


----------



## Chris80678

Good news guys!
The metro stations at Stare Bielany and Wawrzyszew are due to open next month (August 08) so Warsaw Metro will have 20 stations as opposed to the current 18. The metro is finally creeping towards the city's northernmost suburbs. As I understand it, they are just running technical tests on the newly built part of Line 1 from Slodowiec to Wawrzyrszew and doing test runs with the trains. So until November 08 when Mlociny opens trains will be able to turn back at Wawrzyszew (that's a hard metro station name to spell correctly! - it's a good job that I'm half-Polish on my mother's side and have a GCSE in Polish) Let's hope Muranów and Plac Konstytucji are opened by the start of next year as planned as they will give even better access to Warsaw's central suburbs


----------



## Petr

^^
Nope, they're taking into consideration opening of the two finished stations for the shuttle service in September, what IMO is stupid, since incorporation of the entire stretch, consisting of 3 stations, to normal service is planned for October. Passengers who would like to transfer from trains coming from the city center, would have to go up to the surface and go back to the platforms due to the construction of the stations (side platforms).
On the other hand I would like to look at the new stations as fast as possible.


----------



## Petr

New stations waiting for the opening for passengers.



Spencer said:


> Parę fot z budowy
> 
> Stacja 'Stare Bielany', w zasadzie gotowa, czeka na odbiory:
> 
> 
> 
> Pawilon stacji metra 'Wawrzyszew' wraz z kominami huty w tle:
> 
> 
> 
> Z bliska:





Skora_Bie(L)any said:


> Pare fotek z tego co się dzieje na Bielanach:
> Węzeł komunikacyjny Młociny
> Pętla autobusowa:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parking P&R wchodzący w skład węzła Młociny:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ostatnie przetarcia i już niedługo będzie można jechać. Stacja metra Wawrzyszew:


----------



## Junkie

Very nice Warszawa!


----------



## dwdwone

Is the first stop for the SKM underground, or just in a trench?


----------



## Petr

^^
It's ground level tram stop. Only platforms and new shelters will be added.









We still don't know the exact design of the shelters. There are available various renders of the other stops of that line:


----------



## Petr

Some informations about commuter rail in Warsaw metro area.
scheme of the railway network and metropolitan ZTM (Municipal Transport Authority) ticket zones in Warsaw:









Now we have 3 operators:

1. *WKD* suburban rail operates on single line electrified at 600 Volts DC (33 km, 28 stations). It's owned by the Masovian Voivodeship and concerned municipalities. Line links downtown and south-western suburbs. It was opened in 1927, and has two stations in a dig in the city center. Currently they're trying to hold a tender for new trains. Warsaw metropolitan ZTM tickets are valid in city borders.

rolling stock and stations:









Strona główna Blox.pl



























On the regular rail tracks operate 2 companies:

2. *KM* Masovian Railways owned by the Masovian Voivodeship. Warsaw metropolitan ZTM tickets are valid in zones I and II:









rolling stock:
EN57 and EN71(196 EMUs)
old








after modernization
















http://www.przegubowiec.com/galeria/thumbnails.php?album=8









double decker Bombardier push-pull (26 coaches, 11 cab cars)
http://www.przegubowiec.com/galeria/thumbnails.php?album=8









Duewag (11 Diesel MUs)









Stadler Flirt (10 EMUs)

















3. *SKM* Urban Rapid Railway - new operator owned by Warsaw municipality. It performs supplementary function to KM on the most overloaded lines. Together with KM, SKM offers reasonable frequency in busy hours. It operates to ZTM order.

First regular line S2 operates from 2006. Second S9 will be opened in December.
Beginning of the construction of the last underground stretch of the planned third line to Okęcie Airport is scheduled for this year. Tender for 13 new train sets for this line is on way.
Underground airport station already built is waiting for the link:









rolling stock:
14WE - reconstruction based on EN57 (8 EMUs)
http://www.przegubowiec.com/galeria/thumbnails.php?album=210
















modernized EN 57 (6 EMUs)
http://www.przegubowiec.com/galeria/thumbnails.php?album=210

















Crucial for the railways in Warsaw is diametrical route opened in two phases in years 1933 and 1949. It crosses the Vistula River and runs partly underground, partly in a cut and partly elevated through the city center from east to west. It has separate tracks for local and long distance trains.


----------



## Filip7370

1) WKD is a standard gauge railway, but with a tram 600 DC voltage.
2) WKD is under projecting his upgrading to 3000 DC (standard polish rail voltage)
3) SKM has got 7 or 8 14WE (http://www.przegubowiec.com/galeria/albums/userpics/10122/1236091692_000015.jpg), those are heavily modernized EN57 (new body, old mechanism) 3 ex Yugoslavian 315 EMU (exported EN57 http://www.przegubowiec.com/galeria/albums/userpics/10105/1246792331_000469.jpg )1 rented EN57 from SKM Trójmiasto (Gdańsk, Gdynia, Sopot [NOT the same company!])


----------



## Petr

Filip7370 said:


> 1) WKD is a standard gauge railway, but with a tram 600 DC voltage.
> 2) WKD is under projecting his upgrading to 3000 DC (standard polish rail voltage)


My mistake, I got used to think about it as a narrow gauge railway. :nuts:


> 3) SKM has got 7 or 8 14WE (http://www.przegubowiec.com/galeria/albums/userpics/10122/1236091692_000015.jpg), those are heavily modernized EN57 (new body, old mechanism) 3 ex Yugoslavian 315 EMU (exported EN57 http://www.przegubowiec.com/galeria/albums/userpics/10105/1246792331_000469.jpg ) 1 rented EN57 from SKM Trójmiasto (Gdańsk, Gdynia, Sopot [NOT the same company!])


Currently 5 or 6 EMUs, modernized to a greater or lesser degree, are rented/leased from various companies, but for customers it's unimportant what company owns trains which serve them under Warsaw SKM brand.  http://www.przegubowiec.com/pkp/skm.htm And of course 14WE also comes from EN57, not EN71.


----------



## rmcee

Poland: Warsaw metro deal to be signed on October 28th?


----------



## Petr

^^


> Poland: Warsaw metro deal to be signed on October 28th?
> October 28th is the most probable date for Warsaw Metro to sign the contract on the construction of the central section of line 2, company spokesman says.
> 
> - The city awaits for the winning bidder to conclude all formalities, namely the list of people entitled to sign the contract documents and the transfer of PLN 247.5m to secure the contract.
> 
> The tender was won by a consortium of Astaldi (Italy), Gulermak (Turkley) and PBDiM (Poland).
> 
> The consortium offered PLN 4.1 billion (EUR 978m).
> 
> Other bidders, Covac (China) and Mostostal (Poland) protested against the result but their protests were dismissed.


----------



## Ivanski

Really nice shelter renders.


----------



## Tornadoli

Does anyone know of any plans for further metro lines?


----------



## Petr

^^
In official plans there is only one additional south-east branch of the II line, which is called III line. Its western extension and IV line are currently only speculations. However route of that planned III line is very controversial, and may change.


----------



## Tornadoli

Can you tell me what the speculations are?
And why is it controversial?

Where would you guys put other Warsaw metro lines?


----------



## Petr

^^
It's controversial because You can achieve destinations on its route faster by the ground level tram line. There are, IMHO reasonable, proposals of the construction of the new tram link instead.

Proposed route of the western extension (red):








It's controversial either because it's parallel to the diametrical railway route (black) presented earlier in this thread, which can be upgraded.

IV line north-south parallel to the I. That one in opinion of many people is more necessary for the city than the III. One of the proposals (green):


----------



## Petr

Filip7370 said:


> I would rather wait for trams like this on the visualisation


Now we know where that project comes from.  :


----------



## Petr

contract was signed yesterday :banana:

http://www.railwaymarket.eu/8411/Poland++How+the+2nd+metro+line+in+Warsaw+will+be+constructed%3F.htm


> Category: Infrastructure
> Added: 2009-10-29 11:22:21
> Poland: How the 2nd metro line in Warsaw will be constructed?
> According to the PLN 4.117 billion worth contract, the tunnel will be 6.1 km long and it will be constructed 8 meters under the ground. The main part of the second metro line will include 7 stations: Rondo Daszyńskiego, Rondo ONZ, Świętokrzyska, Nowy Świat, Powiśle, Stadion and Dworzec Wileński.
> 
> The tunnel will be bored with a mechanized tunnel machine (TBM). All stations will be constructed at the same time. After works are finished, Przedsiębiorstwo Budowy Dróg i Mostów (part of the consortium led by Astaldi) will have to repair all damaged roads and sidewalks.
> 
> Works are expected to start in Autumn 2010. Serious traffic problems will occur in places, where stations are to be built.


----------



## xlchris

Very nice. I love the style of the entrance!


----------



## DocentX

Petr said:


> contract was signed yesterday :banana:
> 
> http://www.railwaymarket.eu/8411/Poland++How+the+2nd+metro+line+in+Warsaw+will+be+constructed%3F.htm


Important day for Warsaw :cheers::banana::cheers:


----------



## Qtya

Great news for Warsaw! :banana:

I have one question though...



> According to the PLN 4.117 billion worth contract, the tunnel will be 6.1 km long and it will be constructed 8 meters under the ground.


Only 8 meters? Is that correct? That doesn't sound too deep... Some buildings basement and foundation goes deeper... Not to mention the line is going under the Vistula river...


----------



## Petr

Qtya said:


> Great news for Warsaw! :banana:
> 
> I have one question though...
> 
> 
> 
> Only 8 meters? Is that correct? That doesn't sound too deep... Some buildings basement and foundation goes deeper... Not to mention the line is going under the Vistula river...


For me it also sounds incredible. EDIT I found some information in the official documentation. It will be 8 meters under Vistula bottom. Deepest section, around 27 m under surface level, will be near Nowy Świat station.

Geological section of the line. Differences of the surface level are huge.
------------------------------------------------------------------->









That also should be interesting for those who don't know Warsaw as well as locals:
------------------------------------------------------------------->


----------



## milkyy

The entrances are so simple and telling at the same time. Awesome.


----------



## Petr

Warsaw tram network:









blue - existing
green - existing, modernization planned for years 2010-2011
broken blue - U/C
orange - construction planned in for years 2010-2013
broken orange - construction planned in the next stage


----------



## Petr

^^
In Germany in particular cities S-bahn looks slightly different. 
In Berlin and Hamburg it has third rail and is closest to subway, but in most of the cities it's regular heavy rail (Rhine-Ruhr, Munich, Rhine-Main, Hanover, Stuttgart, Vienna).
The main idea is that S-bahn operates in agglomerations, while U-bahn or Stadbahn or Strassenbahn within city borders.
EDIT Don't mix S-bahn which is maintained by DB, and Stadbahn which is completely different service. In big cities LRT lines are branded rather U-bahn (Frankfurt, Hamburg, Vienna), than S-bahn.


----------



## Filip7370

You're 100% right, I was answering from technical aspect of SKM, in the photo You can't say is there a third rail, or a pantograph. It just look like a high platform trail-set.


----------



## manrush

How long of a life do the EN57s, especially the South Korean-looking ones (i.e. the modernised ones), have left in them? Is NEWAG's new train meant as a replacement for them?


----------



## Petr

manrush said:


> How long of a life do the EN57s, especially the South Korean-looking ones (i.e. the modernised ones), have left in them?


My English is limited.  Did You mean, how long they're gonna stay in regular service?
SKM fleet is very small, because it's new service (4 years old). They own 8 comprehensively modernised EN57 trains signed 14WE: 


















> Is NEWAG's new train meant as a replacement for them?


Indeed, It means replacement for older trains borrowed temporarily by SKM from other providers.
For example:








http://www.przegubowiec.com/galeria/displayimage.php?album=210&pos=58

When it comes to main regional provider KM. They have a big fleet (186 EN57s). They're constantly buying and modernising their trains, but full modernisation of the fleet will take many years.
New standard of the modernisation (trains also have new asynchronous engines):


























http://www.newag.pl/?a=oferty&idoffer=56&opcja=show


----------



## Fuzzy Llama

Petr said:


> When it comes to main regional provider KM. They have a huge fleet (around 1400 EN57s)


Uhm, Wikipedia says that KM owns 186 units. There whole production (1961-1993) was 1429 units, currently distributed among multiple companies.


----------



## Petr

^^
przegubowiec.com misled me... 1400 is the number of all EN57s in Poland...


----------



## Filip7370

Still over 1000 EN57 is in duty, except series to 600 (some of them), and few screaped because of accidents all are operational.


----------



## Petr

KM just've chosen 11 Traxx P 160 DC locomotives for their Bombardier push-pulls.


----------



## LMB

Filip7370 said:


> Well that's not exactly that SKM is a S-bahn. Because in many German cities S-bahn is a "fast-tram"


No, you're talking of "Stadtbahn", but S-Bahn did indeed mean "Stadtbahn" when it was built. Now Stadtbahn is simply a fast tram, but usually suburban.

To add to the confusion, the original S-Bahn, that is overground "métro", exists only in Berlin and Hamburg; in other places DB used the well-known brand to advertise local services.

So SKM is S-Bahn in the present meaning of the word: frequent local trains, and WKD is a Stadtbahn.


----------



## LMB

manrush said:


> How long of a life do the EN57s, especially the South Korean-looking ones (i.e. the modernised ones), have left in them? Is NEWAG's new train meant as a replacement for them?


That only depends on the money. They did 50 years already, and in some places they will probably stay for another 15. Which is absolutely a pity, because there more and more are places where the train cannot use the capacity of the track, i.e. it goes at a fraction of the maximum speed. 

But the railway in Poland is infested with unions, and they have to be dealt with before more money is dumped into this bottomless well.


----------



## Petr

Today will be signed contract for 13 PESA ELF units for SKM, which will be serving Okecie Airport line. Trains will be arriving to Warsaw from May to September 2011.


----------



## Petr

I forgot to add, that second (S9) SKM line was opened in March 15th. Initially it's operated by Koleje Mazowieckie and served by 4 aged EN57 EMUs:









http://www.przegubowiec.com/galeria/displayimage.php?album=210&pos=56

Situation should improve in 1,5 year at the latest. 

timetable: http://www.ztm.waw.pl/download.php?z=32&i=473&l=1&m=9


----------



## Petr

Tomorrow will be signed contract with Pesa for delivery of 14 EMUs for WKD. Contract is worth 281 mln PLN gross. Trains will start arriving at the turn of 2011 and 2012.
Technical specification of the chosen EMUs:
maximum operation speed: 80 km/h
seating capacity: 120
maximum capacity: 500
length: 60 m


----------



## Petr

Finally visualisation of the new livery for WKD is available:


----------



## Gag Halfrunt

LMB said:


> That only depends on the money. They did 50 years already, and in some places they will probably stay for another 15.


Wikipedia says that the EN57 was in production from 1961 to 1993, so I would imagine that most units are much less than fifty years old.


----------



## Petr

First (of 4) new SKM Newag train joint in regular service:



Antek Rozpylacz said:


> Witam, 19WE w Pruszkowie.





mzywial said:


>


----------



## Petr

Petr said:


> KM just've chosen 11 Traxx P 160 DC locomotives for their Bombardier push-pulls.


Koleje Mazowieckie signed contract with Bombardier today. First locomotives will arrive in summer 2011.


----------



## heniek79

It is really hard to imagine a worse painting. Awful uke:


----------



## Petr

New scheme including Tram, Metro/Underground and Commuter Rail, which will be available in paper version for free:










Night Buses and metro scheme:


----------



## Petr

Metro Warszawskie has just announced tender for 35 new trains for I and II metro lines.


----------



## Chris80678

When is work going to start on construction of the second metro line in 
Warsaw?


----------



## Petr

In August at the earliest. TBMs will start working in spring 2011.


----------



## Petr

First of 186 Pesa Swing trams, which will arrive to Warsaw within 3 years, has been officially presented to the public: 
http://www.um.warszawa.pl/v_syrenka/new/index.php?dzial=aktualnosci&ak_id=22221&kat=3










http://www.rynek-kolejowy.pl/15903/Pierwszy_Swing_dla_Warszawy_zaprezentowany.htm


----------



## Petr

More photos  http://www.strefabiznesu.pomorska.p...oska-pesa-zamierza-podbic-warszawe-35311.html





































http://warszawa.gazeta.pl/warszawa/51,95190,7875525.html?i=0


----------



## Czech Norris

^^ I really like the interior of your Pesa trams. There arent many places to sit, but on the other side it offers a lot of space which will be useful during rush hours.
Cant wait to come to warsaw in 2012


----------



## Petr

^^
Previous delivery of 15 trams has 2+1 arrangement, but passengers have protested. Our transport system isn't efficient enough for domination of sitting places during rush hours. 









Maybe Czech Rep. won't play in Warsaw.


----------



## Czech Norris

I think almost all transport system have the same problem and are pretty packed during rush hours, so dont worry...



Petr said:


> Maybe Czech Rep. won't play in Warsaw.


That is quite possible, but is still want to go there to visit my friends so i will support whoever plays there(i guess Poland).


----------



## Petr

Czech Norris said:


> I think almost all transport system have the same problem and are pretty packed during rush hours, so dont worry...


I has been living in Stockholm a few months, and believe me, not all transport systems have that problem. 


> That is quite possible, but is still need to go there to visit my friends so i will support whoever plays there(i guess Poland).


----------



## Macius

I don't know why, but IMO It is quite retro  I realy like It! Especially the bottom


----------



## Petr

Something for geeks  Pesa 120Na on its way to depot in Warsaw http://www.przegubowiec.com/galeria/thumbnails.php?album=314


----------



## historyworks

^^
Great-looking tram!

Petr, do these bogies pivot at all or are they fixed?


----------



## Petr

^^
Pesa has fixed bogies. It's not a problem when it comes to Warsaw's network, because it has different characteristic than Praue's one for example.


----------



## Glonojad

The bogies aren't exactly fixed, as there is a small scope for manoeuvres (+/- 3 deg IIRC), but the bogies are definitely not using a typical pivot.


----------



## historyworks

^^
Thanks guys. So the bogies do not "swing" like the tram LOL!

Nevertheless you have classy designs there! kay:


----------



## michal_OMB

First Pesa 120Na Swing on the street in Warsaw




matemaciek said:


> 1. Przód jest majestatyczny. Na początku miałem mieszane uczucia, ale już go lubię.
> 
> 2.
> 
> 3. Zauważyliście, że on się uśmiecha? (-;
> 
> 4. Tył też jest w porządku...
> 
> 5. ...i też się uśmiecha.
> 
> 6. Uf, #3116. Czekamy na kolejne (-:
> 
> 7. Dwa wyświetlacze i duże, odsuwane okno - w końcu!
> 
> 8. Wchodzimy do środka. Nowy przycisk, bez "kliknięcia".
> 
> 9. Przestronnie tu:
> 
> 10. Z żabiej perspektywy łatwiej zauważyć niebieskie paski wzdłuż dachu - ciekawy akcent.
> 
> 11. Tylne okna niestety zaczynają się wyżej niż w 120N:
> 
> 12.
> 
> 13. "Wieża" podzespołów z wkomponowanym kasownikiem. Nie dało się znaleźć dla nich lepszego miejsca, w końcu nie przeszkadzają (-:
> 
> 14. Drzwi zyskały poprzeczkę:
> 
> 15. Przyciski w środku podobne do tych na zewnątrz:
> 
> 16. Oświetlenie nad drzwiami. Bałem się, że ten niebieski to będzie "wiejska dyskoteka", jednak prezentuje się bardzo elegancko:
> 
> 17. Z okazji prezentacji przez kilka godzin istniał nowy przystanek:
> 
> 18.
> 
> 19. Bohaterem relacji był:
> 
> 
> Przedstawiciele ZTM spotkani na miejscu mówili, że już od dziś ma jeździć na linii 4.





suwak said:


> Parada tramwajów z nową Pesą na czele w Alejach:


----------



## Anshul

WOw beautiful trams


----------



## Verwolff

Start the second line of warsaw underground is delayed again. Recently gone third starting date. Now, it reads in newspaper that end of August is new date for make first excavations. 

What's going on? Will they be able to finish it on time? Don't know but I think it's time to start worrying. More or less it's looks same like Dublin's underground line - they have plans, they want to build, but nobody knows when they start.


----------



## Glonojad

Indeed, it is a similar situation - as far as I know, Dublin's metro is quite a political decision (especially in the format incompatible with very successful LUAS..) and the same goes for Warsaw's M2. :lol:

More seriously - the schedule was never realistic in the first place (see above). Also, the project is being carried out in the "design and build" scenario which I find completely ridiculous, especially in the centre of Warsaw. This not only resulted in the line being one of the most expensive in Europe, but also in a lot of unforeseen problems in the design phase.

As a side note - the second 120Na tram has just arrived. Rumour has two are to follow it next week.


----------



## Chris80678

Apparently construction work started on the second line of Warsaw's metro on
Mon 16th Aug 2010. Can anyone confirm this with a newspaper report or photos?


----------



## Verwolff

Chris80678 said:


> Apparently construction work started on the second line of Warsaw's metro on
> Mon 16th Aug 2010. Can anyone confirm this with a newspaper report or photos?


I would rather call it preliminary works than construction yet. As I know pics aren't available at the moment. Below some rough translation from the official webpage of warsaw's metro: http://www.metro.waw.pl/page.php?id=504.

The scope of works carried out in August by the contractor of the second metro line, in the surroundings of station "Rondo Daszyńskiego" will include:
- Change the geometry of street curbs;
- Change the location of traffic lights and street lighting;
- Construction of the temporary bus stops;
- Preparation of road signs and markings;
- Construction of the temporary pass by the tram rails on Kasprzaka st.

First excavations should start on September.


----------



## Jamuary

not bad , considering that Poland were to be the poorest country in the world.


----------



## headdEr

Jamuary said:


> not bad , considering that Poland were to be the poorest country in the world.


Are you f... rasist or what? Show me your country and we will be able to laugh too mate. As I asume, you ever and never saw African countries.


----------



## nestea_lemon

Polish is not a race so he's can't be racist, Caucasian is a race. He's just been provocative and probably meant how Poland used to be very poor and is still struggling to higher up its living standard so it's interesting to see how modern it's become on the other hand by buying new tramway cars.


----------



## Falubaz

Jamuary is polish hahaha


----------



## Jamuary

headdEr said:


> Are you f... rasist or what? Show me your country and we will be able to laugh too mate. As I asume, you ever and never saw African countries.


I was joking , but it was your answer that was fool of rasism onehno: if you don't understand something,first ask before you started to insult people


----------



## Urbanista1

Jamuary said:


> not bad , considering that Poland were to be the poorest country in the world.


Poland is the poorest country in the world????What...if the world were Europe, Poland still would be far from poorest. But the country was in horrible shape in the 80's under martial law imposed by Soviet regime that's for sure.

Building a metro is very complex, start times are always fiddled with or delayed. The preliminary work has already start, boring won't start for a few months.


----------



## Petr

http://translate.googleusercontent....&twu=1&usg=ALkJrhjj2yLMtG5osZ-8aTSijHvnnJmdxQ



> *Four bids in the tender for the metros. Three important*
> śmik2010-08-23, last modified 2010-08-23 14:49
> 
> We already know the price in a tender offer to train for the second subway line. The four companies are fighting a contract: Konstal Alstom, CAF, Siemens, and Skoda
> 
> Of the four bids submitted, only three proved to be important - Alstom Konstal offer does not meet the tender conditions. Comparing the net, lowest bid by Spanish CAF: 982 mln zł. Another former Siemens in consortium with the Polish Newag (zł 1.069 billion) and Skoda, in consortium with the Russian company Wagnomasz (zł 1.108 billion).
> 
> The first two companies also reported prices plus VAT. Did not make the consortium Skoda. Now the committee will think that the price taken into consideration. Within a month to analyze the offer. In addition to the selection of money will be taken into account energy consumption and environmental friendliness. All 35 trains must arrive to Warsaw before the end of 2013.


Skoda



















Siemens


----------



## manrush

Beautiful designs for the rolling stock.

The Siemens/NEWAG design looks slightly more outlandish.

And nice to see Shkoda/Vagonmash going with the NeVa design.

I wonder if CAF will pair up with PESA for their tender submission.


----------



## FDW

Petr said:


> snip


I like Siemens design, It has that unconventional and wonky that the Skoda design lacks. (The Skoda design looks a bit like some of newer metro trains on the Tokyo Metro.)


----------



## Chris80678

I prefer the Siemens metro train, but what is wrong with the current Alstom trains operating on Warsaw's metro? Apart from their loudness that is!


----------



## Glonojad

Well, their first flaw is that they are far too few to serve the existing line exclusively, not to mention the new line or improved headway planned on M1 for some time. And You just can't say in the Polish public procurement rules that "OK, I like those 17 trainsets I got ten years ago, let's buy another 35 with no tender". So, a new tender is needed. 

Also, their ventilation does have some issues, and they're also not monospacious - those trains have separate cars with transfer between cars disabled for passenger operation. This of course is an issue with congestion, as it is difficult to move to another car - it requires switching cars on the platform. 

Their final flaw is that Alstom was not willing to participate in the tender 

As a side note- a sixth 120Na tramcar arrived in Warsaw today.


----------



## rychlik

Urbanista1 said:


> Poland is the poorest country in the world????What...if the world were Europe, Poland still would be far from poorest. But the country was in horrible shape in the 80's under martial law imposed by Soviet regime that's for sure.
> 
> Building a metro is very complex, start times are always fiddled with or delayed. The preliminary work has already start, boring won't start for a few months.


I agree. People should come to Toronto and see our transportation system. The TTC stands for "Take the car" :cheers: Poland will be more advanced in transportation than Canada in a few years. Anyone who thinks Poland is "poor" should get their heads examined. Try visiting a country in South America or Asia.


----------



## Mariusz1st

New train (ELF) for Warsaw ..will be on Euro 2012 ... Premiere on Inno Trans in Berlin. The product from PESA.



LUAS said:


> Fotki EN76 na targach InnoTrans zapożyczone z forum drehscheibe-online.


----------



## DocentX

Construction of fast train connection between Warsaw's Chopin Airport and the city center :























































Should be ready at the end of next year.


----------



## DocentX

New rolling stock for Warsaw's metro second line was officially chosen :


----------



## FDW

DocentX said:


> New rolling stock for Warsaw's metro second line was officially chosen :


Good, the Awesome cars were chosen!!!


----------



## Matthew222

Wow London Tube is 50 years behind with their trains :cheers:


----------



## Petr

^^
We're 100 years behind London. 
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3097/2775838488_92263e0404.jpg
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3175/2324304681_0cde6709f6_b.jpg


----------



## rakcancer

Is there any plans of building 3rd subway line in Warsaw? Sofia Metro was much behind Warsaw one and now they are getting ahead building second and signing a contract for third line.


----------



## Petr

^^
Officially there's planned east branch of the 3rd line, but we have public discussion, if in Warsaw is necessary another metro line, or if the route of the planned 3rd line is effective.
We have extensive tram network, which is gradually modernized and can be expanded. We're also developing SKM our S-bahn.
We need discussion how most effectively spend public money for infrastructure.

Sofia is developing metro, but I wonder, how much money do they spend for trams and S-bahn.

Official map with 3 lines:


----------



## Glonojad

No, it will be exactly like 2xS70, yet without driver cabs in the middle of the train (a single vehicle won't be able to operate commercially).

see a .pdf file: 

http://pesa.pl/pl/Oferta/Elektryczne_zespoly_trakcyjne/WKD_n


----------



## DocentX

*SKM (Szybka Kolej Miejska (English: Fast Urban Railway))*










Szybka Kolej Miejska (English: Fast Urban Railway) is a rail operator providing services in the Warsaw metropolitan area using the national rail network while constituting a part of the cities integrated public transport system organized by the Warsaw Transport Authority.



















The Warsaw Fast Urban Railway in its present form was initially proposed in 2002, stipulating to use the existing infrastructure of the Warsaw Railway Junction, especially the cross city line with its over 2km long tunnel running under the city center and conveniently located underground station, as a cheap substitute for a badly needed second metro line.

In order to implement this the Mayor of Warsaw Lech Kaczyński established in 2004 the municipally owned company Szybka Kolej Miejska Sp. z o.o. The company was originally incorporated as a joint venture between the City of Warsaw with 50% shares and the companies Metro Warszawskie Sp. z o.o with 49% shares and Tramwaje Warszawskie Sp. z. o.o with 1% shares, both owned entirely by the city and responsible respectively for the Metro and Tram system. As such the company was notably completely independent from the national rail operator PKP Group, unlike the Masovian Railways established by the Masovian Voivodship at around the same time.

The newly formed company was equipped with six Newag 14WE EMUs which were extensive modernizations of the PKP class EN57 EMUs, with a modern looking body but retaining the old mechanical components.

A year and a half after being established the Fast Urban Railway initiated its operation with its first trains, opening a line from Warszawa Zachodnia along the cross city line to Warszawa Wschodnia and along the Vistula river to Warszawa Falenica. The new service failed to deliver on its promise to serve as a viable replacement due to the poor state of the rail infrastructure. Passengers within the city center preferred the more accessible trams system and few people wanted to use the trains in the south eastern districts of the city. Additionally while the integrated fare system of the Warsaw Transit Authority offered a large convenience the modern look and relative cleanness of the rolling stock sharply contrasted with the standard found in the Polish railroad during rush hours most of slots on the tracks were taken up by regional traffic and the new EMUs suffered from the same technical problems as the ones they were based on.

Due to the initial low popularity of the line the original concept was some what altered in 2006 with the line extended outside the administrative borders of the city through the Ursus district into the town of Pruszków to the west and diverted to the district of the Wesoła and town of Sulejówek to the east, turning the service into a suburban commuter train which allowed people in the metropolitan area to quickly reach the city center and conveniently transfer within the city's public transit system. *The new formula proved to be very successful leading the city to take purchase all the shares of the company and purchase two more Newag 14WE EMUs.* The popularity of trains run the Fast Urban Rail was also instrumental in the city negotiating a deal with the Masovian Voivodship to have the Masovian Railways honor long term tickets of the Warsaw Transit Authority, first along the route of the Fast Urban Rail and eventually within the entire area served by the cities public transit system.

*In 2010 the company purchased four brand new Newag 19WE EMUs and opened a new line to the town of Otwock.* Additionally the Warsaw Transit Authority signed a contract with the Masovian Railways to operate a line between Warszawa Gdańska station on the Warsaw Circumferal Line and the town of Legionowo under the branding of the Fast Urban Railway.

*Future plans include the delivery of 13 new PESA 22WE EMUs* and opening a new line on currently laid tracks linking the Warsaw Frédéric Chopin Airport with the city center.



























































































Future PESA trains:


----------



## Glonojad

The PESA trains will be a major shift in the capacity of the operator. Right now we have 8 three-car 14WE trainsets (65 m each) and 4 four-car 19WE trainsets (85 m each). The 27WE will have six modules each for a length of 107 meters and with of 13 of them this will more than double the total capacity of the network.

There's a short file of the 27WE here:

http://pesa.pl/en/Offer/Electric_multiple_units
I couldn't find info on 14WE and 19WE by Newag, unfortunately. There just some photos of the order 14WE class.

http://www.newag.pl/en/index.php?a=oferty&idkat=2


----------



## DocentX

*Koleje Mazowieckie (Masovian Railways)*










Koleje Mazowieckie (Masovian Railways) is a regional rail operator in the Masovian Voivodship of Poland.

Main lines:










The company was founded in 2004 as a joint venture of the Masovian Voivodeship, with 51% shares, and the, then government-owned, PKP Przewozy Regionalne, with 49% shares, to handle local passenger traffic in the Voivodeship. Its services were inaugurated on January 1, 2005. By the end of 2007 Koleje Mazowieckie was completely owned by the Masovian Voivodeship.

The rolling stock consists mostly of old electric multiple units taken over from PKP and gradually modernized, with further compatibile trains purchased from other operatiors. 

As of 2010 the Koleje Mazowieckie had just under 200 PKP class EN57, five EN71 and two EW60. Additionally the company purchased seven DB Class 627 and four 628 diesel multiple unit to serve on non-electrified routes.

In 2008 the company bought 10 modern Stadler FLIRT EMUs and 26 Bombardier Double-deck Coaches along with 11 cab cars (presently pulled by PKP class EU07 electric locomotives rented from PKP Cargo, to be replaced in 2011 with eleven TRAXX P160 DC purchased from Bombardier).

Routes on which you can travel with Warsaw public transport tickets (first and second zone):










some pic:


----------



## DocentX

more pic of Warsaw's new 'Swing' trams :


----------



## Axelferis

DocentX said:


> 14 new trains were ordered for Warsaw Suburban Railway (WKD).
> 
> The trains will be delivered by Polish PESA company.
> 
> Final design is still not chosen - it will be one of those three presented below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Warszawska Kolej Dojazdowa (Warsaw Suburban Railway, WKD)* is a suburban light rail line in Poland's capital city of Warsaw. The line, together with its two branches, links Warsaw with the municipalities of Michałowice, Pruszków, Brwinów, Podkowa Leśna, Milanówek and Grodzisk Mazowiecki to the south-west of Warsaw.


that's what i call modern and class transport!


----------



## DocentX

Axelferis said:


> that's what i call modern and class transport!


Future of Warsaw public transport is bright :cheers:


----------



## DocentX

Article about new rolling stock for Warsaw metro second line :

*Poland Unveils BMW-Designed Subway Cars Which Are 98% Recyclable*

*The Siemens Inspiro transit concept will bring sustainable engineering to Warsaw's metro system in 2012. *




























It's one thing to brag about your public transit system's environmental bona fides. But the Polish capital city of Warsaw decided to rub it in everyone's faces by having their new Inspiro subway cars designed by BMW too.

The Inspiro system from Siemens and BMW Group DesignworksUSA will go online in the Metro Warszawskie in 2012, boasting a number of environmentally sensitive designs. 

The interiors are spaciously appointed with extra-wide entrances, for accommodating better passenger flow, large electronic displays for system maps, and lighting that's placed at soothing intervals, rather than in blaring, monolithic banks. The electronics and mechanics cabinets have also been removed from the actual cabin walls -- so that the interior space is as spacious as possible. And finally, you'll also notice that the handholds are lit from above and shaped like tree branches -- a symbol, the designers say, of the subway cars green ambitions.

Those green bona fides primarily come in the form of the carriage's aluminum, "weight-optimized" chassis, which is significantly lighter than the average train car, reducing its energy consumption. And... wait for it... the carriages are expected to be 97.5% recyclable as well.


----------



## manrush

I believe it's also NEWAG's entry into the subway rolling stock business, seeing as how the company is partnering with Siemens to build this train.


----------



## MareCar

The side windows don't look modern....


----------



## DocentX

Small but important investment in Warsaw - direct undergroud tunel between Dworzec Gdański metro station and Warszawa Gdańska train station :


----------



## goldbough

I plan on visiting Warsaw and other parts of Poland next year to ride trains and have a question about the tram system in Warsaw. On this page (English) if you search for line 1 on a weekday, it gives several routes. I understand the main lines, but for example this route (ZERAŃ WSCHODNI-ZAJEZDNIA ŻOLIBORZ) shows that from Baseny Inflancka, it goes direct to ZAJEZDNIA ŻOLIBORZ taking 31 minutes for that section. The map on that page is surely not correct since I don't think the tram will cut through buildings!

My question is if the tram skips all stations from Baseny Inflancka to Zajezdnia Żoliborz or stop at all the stations in between. If it does stop, how do you know which line it goes over? Annopol-Wojnicka is another example where the site says there's a 16 minute span from Staniewicka to Wojnicka. Thanks for the information.


----------



## smuthny

the script on official site of ZTM is quite dumb. it only connect the bus stops in strait lines so it looks like that. There are better pages for searching connections of public transport. Try this page: www.jakdojade.pl - it's also in english, you can type street name, bus, metro station or tram stop name or anything in proximity of place that you looking for or just click on the map and it will find best connection for you. It also calculates exact time of journey, distance and possible price of tickets. Try it.

Edit: tanks kapturek. i didn't noticed those small icons for language on top right corner.


----------



## kapturek

It has english version: http://jakdojade.pl/Welcome.jsp?locale=en


----------



## goldbough

That's cool! Thanks so much.


----------



## goldbough

I have another question. There are several stops that appear to be listed twice, but the map shows two different stops (close together). For example, on line 8 Al. Zieleniecka and Rondo Waszyngtona. Also Gocławek on line 9. Is one eastbound only and the other westbound? Or does the tram stop at both with the same name?


----------



## kapturek

These are two tram stops close to each other for both ways. Departure times have diference of 1 minute. I believe it is done this way because area is not very friendly for pedestrians and to increase safety. You can check place of Rondo Waszyngtona stops on National Stadium live cameras: http://www.2012.org.pl/pl/miasta-gospodarze/warszawa/kamera.html - click on Widok z kamery 2

On line 9 first Goclawek is basically the end of the line and the second is, more easy to access, tram stop close to the street.


----------



## laryzbyszko

goldbough said:


> I plan on visiting Warsaw and other parts of Poland next year to ride trains and have a question about the tram system in Warsaw. On this page (English) if you search for line 1 on a weekday, it gives several routes. I understand the main lines, but for example this route (ZERAŃ WSCHODNI-ZAJEZDNIA ŻOLIBORZ) shows that from Baseny Inflancka, it goes direct to ZAJEZDNIA ŻOLIBORZ taking 31 minutes for that section. The map on that page is surely not correct since I don't think the tram will cut through buildings!
> 
> My question is if the tram skips all stations from Baseny Inflancka to Zajezdnia Żoliborz or stop at all the stations in between. If it does stop, how do you know which line it goes over? Annopol-Wojnicka is another example where the site says there's a 16 minute span from Staniewicka to Wojnicka. Thanks for the information.


These routes you've mentioned (Żerań Wschodni - Zajezdnia Żoliborz) or (Annopol - Wojnicka) are routes which are used when the tram is going back to the depo. So they are not any additional/optional routes for normal service. Actually, even though the stops between last regular stop and the depo aren't mentioned on the map, the tram stops on every stop. 

Here you can see current tram map:
http://www.ztm.waw.pl/pokazmapy.php?i=16&l=1

Remember that lines, which have got light gray colour are out of service.


----------



## goldbough

Thanks for the info. Good to know the tram stops at Gocławek and others with the same name, but two stops. The reason I ask is because I like to add stations to my visited station list so if the tram makes an official stop (where people are allowed) then I count it in my list.


----------



## DocentX

*Warsaw metro/subway* - second line under construction :


----------



## DocentX

*BMW-designed metro system coming to Warsaw*

Wednesday, 2 February 2011










A set of new metro trains partially designed by BMW are to go into service in Warsaw.

Siemens confirmed February 2 that its new Inspiro trains, a project of BMW Group DesignworksUSA, will begin rolling out to the Polish city next year as part of a revamp of transport systems to cater for an increasing number of passengers.

*A total of 35 of the units will be installed on both Line 1 and the new east-to-west Line 2, which is currently under construction and expected to be complete in 2013.*

BMW, which began working on the project last year, says that the new trains are designed to make cities more competitive, pointing out that with the rapid urbanization of more areas, "towns and cities will secure advantages through the quality of their transportation systems."

Thus, the new Inspiro trains offer some unique features, such as a tree-like handrail with "branches" to hold onto, which changes color to change the interior of the carriage depending on daylight conditions - cold light in the morning and warm red light in the evening, reflecting the day underground.

BMW also says the the new door-light graphics, which provide passengers with information on the remaining boarding time, improves the flow of people getting on and off the train, reducing the amount of time that trains must spend in stations.

It is hoped that the new trains, which can run at up to 90 km/h, will ease the current congestion on Warsaw's subway system, which saw ridership triple between 1998 and 2008 to over 126 million passengers a year.

--------------










*Siemens-Newag to build Warsaw Metro trains for zł.1.69 billion*

2nd February 2011


A consortium comprising Siemens and Newag has won a tender to deliver 35 trains for Metro Warszawskie, operator of the Warsaw Metro. The contract is worth zł.1.69 billion.

*The Polish-German consortium is scheduled to deliver the first of the six-car Inspiro trains in Q4 of 2012. The last train will be delivered a year later.* The deal will be partly financed using EU funds.

“Today the Metro joins the group of transportation companies which, benefiting from multi-year contracts for the supply of services signed with the City, will increase and modernize its rolling stock,” Warsaw Mayor Hanna Gronkiewicz-Waltz said at the signing ceremony.

*According to information from Newag, the first 10 trains will be produced in Vienna by Siemens, with the remainder made in Nowy Sącz, Małopolskie voivodship.*

The contract is part of a larger plan to expand and modernize the Metro. *Some of the new trains will eventually serve the future east-west line, on which preliminary construction work began last autumn. But the first of the new trains will be deployed on the existing north-south line, increasing the frequency of departures.*

“We plan for the first delivery – of 12 to a maximum of 15 vehicles – will serve the first line [of the Metro], which will allow us to offer passengers a frequency of trains of 120 seconds,” Jerzy Lejk, general director of Metro Warszawskie, said at the ceremony.

:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## FDW

DocentX said:


> *BMW-designed metro system coming to Warsaw*
> 
> Wednesday, 2 February 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A set of new metro trains partially designed by BMW are to go into service in Warsaw.
> 
> Siemens confirmed February 2 that its new Inspiro trains, a project of BMW Group DesignworksUSA, will begin rolling out to the Polish city next year as part of a revamp of transport systems to cater for an increasing number of passengers.
> 
> *A total of 35 of the units will be installed on both Line 1 and the new east-to-west Line 2, which is currently under construction and expected to be complete in 2013.*
> 
> BMW, which began working on the project last year, says that the new trains are designed to make cities more competitive, pointing out that with the rapid urbanization of more areas, "towns and cities will secure advantages through the quality of their transportation systems."
> 
> Thus, the new Inspiro trains offer some unique features, such as a tree-like handrail with "branches" to hold onto, which changes color to change the interior of the carriage depending on daylight conditions - cold light in the morning and warm red light in the evening, reflecting the day underground.
> 
> BMW also says the the new door-light graphics, which provide passengers with information on the remaining boarding time, improves the flow of people getting on and off the train, reducing the amount of time that trains must spend in stations.
> 
> It is hoped that the new trains, which can run at up to 90 km/h, will ease the current congestion on Warsaw's subway system, which saw ridership triple between 1998 and 2008 to over 126 million passengers a year.
> 
> --------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Siemens-Newag to build Warsaw Metro trains for zł.1.69 billion*
> 
> 2nd February 2011
> 
> 
> A consortium comprising Siemens and Newag has won a tender to deliver 35 trains for Metro Warszawskie, operator of the Warsaw Metro. The contract is worth zł.1.69 billion.
> 
> *The Polish-German consortium is scheduled to deliver the first of the six-car Inspiro trains in Q4 of 2012. The last train will be delivered a year later.* The deal will be partly financed using EU funds.
> 
> “Today the Metro joins the group of transportation companies which, benefiting from multi-year contracts for the supply of services signed with the City, will increase and modernize its rolling stock,” Warsaw Mayor Hanna Gronkiewicz-Waltz said at the signing ceremony.
> 
> *According to information from Newag, the first 10 trains will be produced in Vienna by Siemens, with the remainder made in Nowy Sącz, Małopolskie voivodship.*
> 
> The contract is part of a larger plan to expand and modernize the Metro. *Some of the new trains will eventually serve the future east-west line, on which preliminary construction work began last autumn. But the first of the new trains will be deployed on the existing north-south line, increasing the frequency of departures.*
> 
> “We plan for the first delivery – of 12 to a maximum of 15 vehicles – will serve the first line [of the Metro], which will allow us to offer passengers a frequency of trains of 120 seconds,” Jerzy Lejk, general director of Metro Warszawskie, said at the ceremony.
> 
> :cheers::cheers::cheers:


Cool, the design I liked got chosen. I hope we get something like this for our replacement trains here in San Francisco. (Since something along the lines of this train was shown in BART preliminary graphics of what a next gen BART train would look like.)


----------



## Petr

New, interesting artwork at Marymont metro station




























I'll try to take some hi-res photos myself.


----------



## DocentX

Warsaw buys 168 new buses: mainly Solaris but also Solbus.




























The buses (which will be delivered by the end of the year) will replace the last remaining old Ikarus buses, as well as some older low flor Neoplans.

:cheers:


----------



## DocentX

*Warsaw Chopin airport* - underground train station (to be completed before Euro 2012) :


----------



## DocentX

DocentX said:


> *Koleje Mazowieckie (Masovian Railways)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Koleje Mazowieckie (Masovian Railways) is a regional rail operator in the Masovian Voivodship of Poland.
> 
> Main lines:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The company was founded in 2004 as a joint venture of the Masovian Voivodeship, with 51% shares, and the, then government-owned, PKP Przewozy Regionalne, with 49% shares, to handle local passenger traffic in the Voivodeship. Its services were inaugurated on January 1, 2005. By the end of 2007 Koleje Mazowieckie was completely owned by the Masovian Voivodeship.
> 
> The rolling stock consists mostly of old electric multiple units taken over from PKP and gradually modernized, with further compatibile trains purchased from other operatiors.
> 
> As of 2010 the Koleje Mazowieckie had just under 200 PKP class EN57, five EN71 and two EW60. Additionally the company purchased seven DB Class 627 and four 628 diesel multiple unit to serve on non-electrified routes.
> 
> In 2008 the company bought 10 modern Stadler FLIRT EMUs and 26 Bombardier Double-deck Coaches along with 11 cab cars (presently pulled by PKP class EU07 electric locomotives rented from PKP Cargo, to be replaced in 2011 with eleven TRAXX P160 DC purchased from Bombardier).
> 
> Routes on which you can travel with Warsaw public transport tickets (first and second zone):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some pic:


New trains will soon arrive :


----------



## manrush

Are there any plans to directly link the S9 line to lines S1 and S2 of the SKM system?


----------



## Petr

^^
There are many plans.  In a few months new line will connect the Chopin Airport with the centre. In a further future SKM line should connect the Chopin Airport and new Modlin Airport. But SKM won't be planned separately from KM and Metro.

In Monday will be signed contract for delivery of the next 6 Newag 35WE EMUs for SKM Warszawa.

http://www.rynek-kolejowy.pl/23456/35WE_Newagu_dla_SKM_Warszawa.htm
http://www.rynek-kolejowy.pl/23450/Leasing_6_ezt_Newagu_dla_SKM_Warszawa__umowa_podpisana.htm


----------



## phantom23

Petr said:


> In Monday will be signed contract for delivery of the next 6 Newag 19WE EMUs for SKM Warszawa.


Not 19WE but new low floor model technically based on 19WE (probably with different front design).


----------



## DocentX

phantom23 said:


> Not 19WE but new low floor model technically based on 19WE (probably with different front design).


they should look similar:


----------



## phantom23

Newag 35WE:


----------



## Petr

^^
thank you


----------



## DocentX

DocentX said:


> 14 new trains were ordered for Warsaw Suburban Railway (WKD).
> 
> The trains will be delivered by Polish PESA company.
> 
> Final design is still not chosen - it will be one of those three presented below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Warszawska Kolej Dojazdowa (Warsaw Suburban Railway, WKD)* is a suburban light rail line in Poland's capital city of Warsaw. The line, together with its two branches, links Warsaw with the municipalities of Michałowice, Pruszków, Brwinów, Podkowa Leśna, Milanówek and Grodzisk Mazowiecki to the south-west of Warsaw.


Final design of the train was chosen:



















First train should arrive this year, the rest next year. All of them will be produced by Polish PESA.


----------



## Nowax

kay: good choice :cheers:


----------



## DocentX

DocentX said:


> *SKM (Szybka Kolej Miejska (English: Fast Urban Railway))*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Szybka Kolej Miejska (English: Fast Urban Railway) is a rail operator providing services in the Warsaw metropolitan area using the national rail network while constituting a part of the cities integrated public transport system organized by the Warsaw Transport Authority.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Warsaw Fast Urban Railway in its present form was initially proposed in 2002, stipulating to use the existing infrastructure of the Warsaw Railway Junction, especially the cross city line with its over 2km long tunnel running under the city center and conveniently located underground station, as a cheap substitute for a badly needed second metro line.
> 
> In order to implement this the Mayor of Warsaw Lech Kaczyński established in 2004 the municipally owned company Szybka Kolej Miejska Sp. z o.o. The company was originally incorporated as a joint venture between the City of Warsaw with 50% shares and the companies Metro Warszawskie Sp. z o.o with 49% shares and Tramwaje Warszawskie Sp. z. o.o with 1% shares, both owned entirely by the city and responsible respectively for the Metro and Tram system. As such the company was notably completely independent from the national rail operator PKP Group, unlike the Masovian Railways established by the Masovian Voivodship at around the same time.
> 
> The newly formed company was equipped with six Newag 14WE EMUs which were extensive modernizations of the PKP class EN57 EMUs, with a modern looking body but retaining the old mechanical components.
> 
> A year and a half after being established the Fast Urban Railway initiated its operation with its first trains, opening a line from Warszawa Zachodnia along the cross city line to Warszawa Wschodnia and along the Vistula river to Warszawa Falenica. The new service failed to deliver on its promise to serve as a viable replacement due to the poor state of the rail infrastructure. Passengers within the city center preferred the more accessible trams system and few people wanted to use the trains in the south eastern districts of the city. Additionally while the integrated fare system of the Warsaw Transit Authority offered a large convenience the modern look and relative cleanness of the rolling stock sharply contrasted with the standard found in the Polish railroad during rush hours most of slots on the tracks were taken up by regional traffic and the new EMUs suffered from the same technical problems as the ones they were based on.
> 
> Due to the initial low popularity of the line the original concept was some what altered in 2006 with the line extended outside the administrative borders of the city through the Ursus district into the town of Pruszków to the west and diverted to the district of the Wesoła and town of Sulejówek to the east, turning the service into a suburban commuter train which allowed people in the metropolitan area to quickly reach the city center and conveniently transfer within the city's public transit system. *The new formula proved to be very successful leading the city to take purchase all the shares of the company and purchase two more Newag 14WE EMUs.* The popularity of trains run the Fast Urban Rail was also instrumental in the city negotiating a deal with the Masovian Voivodship to have the Masovian Railways honor long term tickets of the Warsaw Transit Authority, first along the route of the Fast Urban Rail and eventually within the entire area served by the cities public transit system.
> 
> *In 2010 the company purchased four brand new Newag 19WE EMUs and opened a new line to the town of Otwock.* Additionally the Warsaw Transit Authority signed a contract with the Masovian Railways to operate a line between Warszawa Gdańska station on the Warsaw Circumferal Line and the town of Legionowo under the branding of the Fast Urban Railway.
> 
> *Future plans include the delivery of 13 new PESA 22WE EMUs* and opening a new line on currently laid tracks linking the Warsaw Frédéric Chopin Airport with the city center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Future PESA trains:


New trains for SKM :


----------



## manrush

Which SKM lines are the low-floor ELF and 35WE going to be used on?


----------



## Petr

^^
ELF is for S2 (which will be extended to the airport in the end of this year), and for new S4 from the airport to Legionowo (which probably will replace S9). 35WE will be used on S1.








EDIT


DocentX said:


> New trains for SKM :


Don't quote that long posts, because it's unreadable...


----------



## DocentX

New trains for SMK :


----------



## Sopomon

DocentX said:


> New trains for SMK :


I'm very impressed with Poland's investment into new rolling stock, it was sorely needed!


----------



## MMXX

First TBM for Warsaw 











Forms for tunnel rings casting:


----------



## Marbur66

Petr said:


> Its* plexiglas *as far as I know. And station is monitored.


Hopefully it doesn't fade and lose its gloss too soon.


----------



## Petr

I hope so


----------



## Deo

Another new cool pics from local train station Warszawa Stadion:



kafarek said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DocentX

*Metro* - second line :


----------



## Woonsocket54

Chris80678 said:


> Warsaw (Frederic Chopin) airport station officially opens for full service on
> 1st June 2012


Did they open?


----------



## phantom23

First train will arrive at 4:35 AM.


----------



## Sky Harbor

According to brochures distributed by ZTM all over the place, train service to the airport will be split between Warszawa Centralna and Warszawa Śródmiescie:

*S2: Lotnisko Chopina -> W-wa Zachodnia -> W-wa Śródmiescie -> W-wa Wschodnia -> Sulejówek Miłosna
*S3: Lotnisko Chopina -> W-wa Zachodnia -> W-wa Centralna/W-wa Śródmiescie -> W-wa Wschodnia -> Legionowo Piaski

ZTM seems to sell SKM trains through Warszawa Centralna as "express" trains, while trains that go through Warszawa Śródmiescie are "local" trains (similar to the way the Tung Chung and Airport Express lines work in Hong Kong, perhaps?).

All Koleje Mazowieckie trains to the airport meanwhile originate at Warszawa Wschodnia and pass through Warszawa Centralna going to the airport.


----------



## Petr

Warsaw will buy next 45 trams. Together with earlier orders we will have 246 low floor trams. :banana:
http://www.rynek-kolejowy.pl/33215/Drugi_kontrakt_stulecia_w_Warszawie.htm


----------



## Woonsocket54

Sky Harbor said:


> According to brochures distributed by ZTM all over the place, train service to the airport will be split between Warszawa Centralna and Warszawa Śródmiescie:
> 
> *S2: Lotnisko Chopina -> W-wa Zachodnia -> W-wa Śródmiescie -> W-wa Wschodnia -> Sulejówek Miłosna
> *S3: Lotnisko Chopina -> W-wa Zachodnia -> W-wa Centralna/W-wa Śródmiescie -> W-wa Wschodnia -> Legionowo Piaski
> 
> ZTM seems to sell SKM trains through Warszawa Centralna as "express" trains, while trains that go through Warszawa Śródmiescie are "local" trains (similar to the way the Tung Chung and Airport Express lines work in Hong Kong, perhaps?).
> 
> All Koleje Mazowieckie trains to the airport meanwhile originate at Warszawa Wschodnia and pass through Warszawa Centralna going to the airport.


The new WAW station is looking good.









source: http://jeziorki.blogspot.com/2012/06/warsaws-airport-served-by-rail-at-last.html

Station emereges at street level; passengers have to walk 300 meters to the international terminal.









source: http://jeziorki.blogspot.com/2012/06/warsaws-airport-served-by-rail-at-last.html


----------



## DocentX

second metro line :



bloniaq_s8 said:


> nowe zdjęcia z czerwca (końca maja)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> więcej na:
> http://metro.waw.pl/dziennik-budowy-ii-linia-odcinek-centralny.html


----------



## Petr

maybe you should post start of the TBM 

43174023


----------



## DocentX

metro construction (second line) :


----------



## Petr

freshly drilled tunnels of the II metro line

http://budowametra.pl/jak-daleko-jest-juz-tbm-maria/


----------



## DocentX

*Metro second line* construction :



















*SKM* (fast urban train) - new trains :





































SKM and KM lines connecting the *underground train station on Warsaw's F. Chopin airport* with rest of the city


----------



## DocentX

Metro - central part of second line which is under construction - another map :


----------



## DocentX

Inspiro trains for Warsaw's second metro line under construction :


----------



## DocentX

Metro - second line :


----------



## tenkes12345

I thought that the new line was projected to be completed before Euro2012, but i can see that it's still in works... and it seems for it's conclusion some months left needed. How much time is left to be finished?


----------



## WB2010

^^
According to the contract for construction of the central part of the second metro line signed on 28th October 2009 all works should be completed within 4 years, i. e. by 28th October 2013, but due to some delays it is now unrealistic. Here in Warsaw we hope that the first seven stations of the second metro line will be operational by autumn 2014, when the municipal elections take place.


----------



## DocentX

Warsaw metro - second line :


----------



## JloKyM

The Inspiro trains are amazing. :banana: I'm so jealous


----------



## DocentX

Metro - second line :


----------



## DocentX

Metro :


----------



## wholagun

is it still flooded?


----------



## Petr

Yes, drying of the Powiśle Station will take 4 months.


----------



## wholagun

Petr said:


> Yes, drying of the Powiśle Station will take 4 months.


hno: who messed up? Geologists or engineers? Pretty obvious to me that if you dig under a river you'd better be careful where you dig and how deep you go b/c it's a good bet that - it's gonna be wet.


----------



## LoveAgent.

New Siemens Inspiro pics


----------



## warkon12

This Metro train looks amazing


----------



## DocentX

visualizations of new metro stations towards Bemowo and Targowek districts :



Liwnik said:


> Podpisano umowy na projekty następnych stacji metra: http://www.tvnwarszawa.pl/informacje,news,tak-beda-wygladac-nowe-stacje-metra,58893.html
> http://www.rynek-kolejowy.pl/35463/Metro_podpisalo_umowy_na_projekty_kolejnych_stacji_II_linii.htm
> Więcej wizualizacji: http://www.rynek-kolejowy.pl/fotorelacje/443
> 
> Księcia Janusza :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moczydło:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Szwedzka:


----------



## Petr

It's Targówek and Wola, not Bemowo.


----------



## janex_wwa

^^And Praga Północ

More visualizations:


janex_wwa said:


> Więcej wizualizacji odcinka północno-wschodniego:
> 
> Szwedzka:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Targówek 1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Targówek 2 (Trocka):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wejścia:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I jeszcze stacja Wolska (Płocka) z odcinka zachodniego:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Podoba mi się, chociaż niestety nadal nie do końca widać, czy kamienica na rogu Strzeleckiej i Szwedzkiej pójdzie do piachu, czy nie.
> 
> A jednak wyjaśniło się, stacja Szwedzka została przesunięta wschód, pod aleję Tysiąclecia:


----------



## caicoo

*Warsaw street partially collapses*


> A street in central Warsaw has partially collapsed during the construction of a subway line, with builders pumping hundreds of tons of cement under it to keep nearby buildings upright.











http://www.independent.ie/breaking-...reet-partially-collapses-3250930.html?start=3


----------



## Petr

^^
and video 
http://www.tvnwarszawa.pl/informacje,news,awaria-na-szkolnej-ewakuacja-budynkow,60679.html


----------



## DocentX

future Moczydlo metro station :


----------



## DocentX

*Second metro line
*










Rondo ONZ station



Liwnik said:


> 05.12.2012
> 
> Rondo ONZ:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galeria: http://www.majhost.com/cgi-bin/gallery.cgi?f=271052


Stadium station



bloniaq_s8 said:


> z fejs... a nie, ze strony tym razrm


Nowy Świat station


















































































Dworzec Wileński station


----------



## kolejorz.

New train Simens Inspiro for metro in Warsaw

http://www.rynek-kolejowy.pl/38179/Inspiro_dla_Warszawy_juz_w_Polsce.htm


----------



## sam79

kolejorz. said:


> New train Simens Inspiro for metro in Warsaw
> 
> http://www.rynek-kolejowy.pl/38179/Inspiro_dla_Warszawy_juz_w_Polsce.htm



Final Product - Inspiro Warsaw Metro....now we can visualized the looks for our own Malaysian Inspiro version...


----------



## wholagun

do the doors light up?


----------



## asahi

^^ They don't  I know it sucks, but I guess they thought it was just a useless gadget. Would look cool though.


----------



## Iluminat

Well they make it look like a tram both exterior and interior


----------



## DocentX

Warsaw's metro second line :



adamMa said:


> To kilka zdjęć z* Daszyńskiego*
> 25-04-2013
> 
> https://67wdqa.bay.livefilestore.co...HjwPHRTdsWo4Og5WzpswYAK4o/DSC06359.jpg?psid=1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://67wdqa.bay.livefilestore.co...OUtY4mTHMV-NRow9o5tw0jq1f/DSC06357.jpg?psid=1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://67wdqa.bay.livefilestore.co...Af2jz3bezcaRCpw-E1CjQmnwj/DSC06358.jpg?psid=1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://67wdqa.bay.livefilestore.co...KAVu5y_Pq9bVzmIcyBVAz6ZYx/DSC06361.jpg?psid=1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://67wdqa.bay.livefilestore.co...zIoHjdpIv0f97Ivkmr-P2-b7u/DSC06360.jpg?psid=1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://67wdqa.bay.livefilestore.co...UZb2lJzwv9GRxPL2tZF98I6Mh/DSC06368.jpg?psid=1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i z *ONZ *
> 25-04-2013
> 
> https://67wdqa.bay.livefilestore.co...DA0JSg1RtlII9vqUwgb_otWj2/DSC06382.jpg?psid=1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://67wdqa.bay.livefilestore.co...89uyxDnHdYVBc3ELBdzVCFB_i/DSC06383.jpg?psid=1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://67wdqa.bay.livefilestore.co...QKQFsNp2XYe6_1IzJ1MpoQ2PK/DSC06387.jpg?psid=1





M_I_K_I said:


> Ponieważ miałem to szczęście i przeszedłem się nocą tunelem metra, dzielę się zdjęciami. Na początek kilka z przemarszu łącznikiem II-I linia.
> 
> 1. Tarcza Anna w wentylatorni szlakowej na wys. ul. Bagno. Po prawej początek łącznika prowadzęcego na pl. Defilad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. I widok w górę, na "city". Szkoda, że tę dziurę zamurują
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Szanowna wycieczka  Było aż 45 osób. Okazało się, że ludzi z kamerami strasznie ciężko opanować, wszędzie chcą wejść! Po prawej montażzbrojenia łożyska tarczy. Było grubo po północy, ale trzech panów pracowało.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Głowica skrawająca Anny widziana już z wejścia w łącznik
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. I już w łączniku. Mała ciekawostka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6. I kolejna. Sam tunel byłby rajem dla skejterów, niezłe akrobacje można kręcić
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7. I końcówka łącznika w szybie na pl. Defilad. Na jego dnie trwa rozbiórka łożysk po tarczy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8. Dno szybu przypomina pobojowsko - pokruszone resztki tubingów, sterczące zbrojenia itd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fotorelacja wstawiona automatycznie.





M_J_J said:


> Kilka moich dzisiejszych fotek z placu budowy, który chyba rzadko gości na SSC, czyli z placu budowy Wentylatorni szlakowej V15 z ulicy Targowej.





M_J_J said:


> Kolejna porcja ciekawych fotek, tym razem z budowy stacji Świętokrzyska
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Źródło


----------



## lukaszek89

*2nd metro line*

Dw. Wileński


----------



## lukaszek89

Stadion:




































































































www.metro2.ztm.waw.pl


----------



## DocentX

new metro stations :



Redzio said:


> No to wrzucam Mam Nadzieję że duży rozmiar nie będzie nikomu przeszkadzał
> 
> 
> Po kolei:
> 
> 
> Rondo Daszyńskiego
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rondo ONZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Świętokrzyska
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nowy Świat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powiśle/Kopernika
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stadion Narodowy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dworzec Wileński
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheers:


----------



## lukaszek89

source: http://www.metro2.ztm.waw.pl/galeria.php?c=9&i=54&l=1


----------



## WB2010

*Construction of the 2nd metro line - first track installed !*



















First rails have been installed on the 2nd metro line - the first section is 350 metres long and in the near future will serve as an underground connection between the 1st and the 2nd metro lines.​


----------



## Chris80678

First rails have been installed on the 2nd metro line - the first section is 350 metres long and in the near future will serve as an underground connection between the 1st and the 2nd metro lines.[/CENTER][/QUOTE]

You mean at Świętokrzyska metro station where lines 1 and 2 will meet


----------



## rychlik

Is a 3rd subway line realistic for Warsaw in the next 15 years? Yes or why not?
Thanks.


----------



## Chris80678

rychlik said:


> Is a 3rd subway line realistic for Warsaw in the next 15 years? Yes or why not?
> Thanks.


The third subway line for Warsaw is already in the planning stage but ideally the second line must be finished first for it to link up with the third line


----------



## DocentX

Metro construction - current situation (blue dotted lines - tunels still to be constructed)


----------



## Chris80678

Wow I am amazed at the rate of progress. Already the tunnels are done at the western and eastern ends of the metro second line :cheers: I am sure the tunnels in the central section of the line will come along nicely soon


----------



## Mr.Joke

I think Warsaw Subway needs 6 more lines.....


----------



## Iluminat

^^What for? I think normal buses work much better for a city like Warsaw, not very dense but with many developments sprawling in former rural areas far from the city center. We already have rather extensive bus & tram network and it works quite fine, there's no guarantee that enough people would switch to metro even if we somehow have the money to build it.


----------



## Mr.Joke

Iluminat said:


> ^^What for? I think normal buses work much better for a city like Warsaw, not very dense but with many developments sprawling in former rural areas far from the city center. We already have rather extensive bus & tram network and it works quite fine, there's no guarantee that enough people would switch to metro even if we somehow have the money to build it.


It's only my opinion, Warsaw has almost 2.000.000 inhabitants....


----------



## warkon12

Mr.Joke said:


> I think Warsaw Subway needs 6 more lines.....


This isn’t London or New York. Fast urban trains, trams and buses do a great job.


----------



## Iluminat

Mr.Joke said:


> It's only my opinion, Warsaw has almost 2.000.000 inhabitants....


In reality it's probably closer to 3 milion but still 6 lines are hard to imagine.


----------



## rychlik

Not sure why some people on here are against subway systems. Planning for the future is important. London's subway system first opened in 1863, when the population was just over 3 million people. Besides, buses pollute the environment. And I have never seen a street car (tram) fit more people than a subway train.


----------



## tunnel owl

Iluminat said:


> In reality it's probably closer to 3 milion but still 6 lines are hard to imagine.


Well, not six lines but three. Work is done for tendering of the next stations of line 2 further east and west. Also eastern part of planned line 3 to Goclawek seems to be important. But as what I can see there is no plan to have two branches (Tarchomin/Goclawek) but to have separate lines.

Besides that Warsaw has an urban-rail sysem with potentials.

Kind regards


----------



## WMS

3 lines are optimum.
We have SKM, WKD, KM trains and a big tram network. All needs to be upgrated & developed.


----------



## city_thing

rychlik said:


> Not sure why some people on here are against subway systems. Planning for the future is important. London's subway system first opened in 1863, when the population was just over 3 million people. Besides, buses pollute the environment. And I have never seen a street car (tram) fit more people than a subway train.


Modern metro lines today carry a lot more people than old wooden carts in tunnels did in 1863. 

But essentially I do agree with you. Warsaw would benefit from more lines. They're a worthy investment, especially if you develop property along the lines.


----------



## DocentX

Inspiro trains in Warsaw :


----------



## tunnel owl

DocentX said:


> Inspiro trains in Warsaw:


Imho, from what I saw at the Innotrans last year the view for the driver into the tunnel is very narrow compared to other metro-trains. You don´t see much aout what´s going on at the platform if you rush into the station.

Kind regrards


----------



## Chris80678

When will we see some of the new Inspiro trains operating on line 1? Is there a firm date when they will be put into service? Yes the driver's view is miniscule compared to other metro trains currently being used on Warsaw's metro


----------



## Piotrek00

They are now during final tests on 1st line (at night, without passangers) and the drivers are learning them. They were said to start normal operating in September, but there were some delays and most possible date is October/November.


----------



## Petr

rychlik said:


> Not sure why some people on here are against subway systems. Planning for the future is important. London's subway system first opened in 1863, when the population was just over 3 million people. Besides, buses pollute the environment. And I have never seen a street car (tram) fit more people than a subway train.


Subway is polluting environment too, when electricity is obtained from the coal.


----------



## XAN_

Petr said:


> Subway is polluting environment too, when electricity is obtained from the coal.


Everything pollutes environment, but modern coal plants+subway produce less pollution then buses per pass*km.


----------



## Petr

^^
Less than CNG Hybrid buses too?


----------



## Qtya

DocentX said:


> Inspiro trains in Warsaw :


Do you know how many train-sets of the ordered 35 have arrived so far? And what is the scheduled arrival date of the last train-set?


----------



## mcarling

Petr said:


> Subway is polluting environment too, when electricity is obtained from the coal.


It's only a matter of time before the EU bans the burning of coal completely. It won't happen this decade, but it will happen eventually.


----------



## Petr

^^
We'll see. It's not the biggest problem of the EU at the moment.


----------



## Petr

First Siemens Inspiro train in Warsaw Metro.


----------



## Deo

*Siemens Inspiro on the first subway line*


----------



## UPR20

mcarling said:


> It's only a matter of time before the EU bans the burning of coal completely. It won't happen this decade, but it will happen eventually.


EU Can not ban anything. 

Countries forming EU based on institutions drawn up in the treaties can potentially ban burning of coal. 

In order to ban anything either a qualified majority or unanimity between the member countries have to be established supporting such ban.


----------



## rakcancer

New Rail Transport system (tram, metro, commuter rail) scheme in Warsaw metro area has been published on official ZTM website.



pawel319 said:


> na stronie ZTM pojawi się nowy schemat komunikacji szynowej.
> http://www.ztm.waw.pl/pokazmapy.php?i=16&l=1


----------



## metr0p0litain

> WARSAW, Poland (AP) — A state-of-the-art Warsaw subway train has caught fire, forcing the evacuation of some 200 people and sending eight to the hospital.
> 
> Firefighter spokesman Capt. Karol Kierzkowski said smoke and fire appeared Sunday under the body of the Inspiro train as it was pulling into the Politechnika station on Warsaw's sole subway line. Metro employees put out the fire.
> 
> Made by Germany-based Siemens, the Inspiro is considered to be among Europe's most modern subway trains. It was introduced in Warsaw with much fanfare last month.
> 
> Subway spokesman, Krzysztof Malawko, said some 200 people were evacuated. Another eight were taken to the hospital after complaining of feeling sick from smoke.
> 
> All five of Warsaw's Inspiro trains were put out of service until the cause of the malfunction is found.


http://bigstory.ap.org/article/warsaw-subway-fire-sends-8-people-hospital

Video: http://tvnwarszawa.tvn24.pl/informa...o-to-pierwsze-tego-typu-zdarzenie,105968.html


----------



## tunnel owl

metr0p0litain said:


> http://bigstory.ap.org/article/warsaw-subway-fire-sends-8-people-hospital
> 
> Video: http://tvnwarszawa.tvn24.pl/informa...o-to-pierwsze-tego-typu-zdarzenie,105968.html


Any news about the reason, why this happened?

Kind regards


----------



## Petr

^^
it's still investigated


----------



## Liwnik

enfant_terrible said:


> 80597432


Last TBM finished work.


----------



## Chris80678

This thread has gone quiet. Has the cause of the fire in November 2013 which put all of the Siemens new inspiro metro trains been found? 
Will they be put back into service on Warsaw's metro soon?


----------



## ufonut

60% of all trams in Warsaw will be low floor by 2015. Over 265 new trams have either been delivered or contracted and will be delieved in 2014/2015. 

I wonder if Warsaw now has the most modern tram fleet (already 100% of all Warsaw buses are low floor) in Central and Eastern Europe.


----------



## Petr

Chris80678 said:


> This thread has gone quiet. Has the cause of the fire in November 2013 which put all of the Siemens new inspiro metro trains been found?
> Will they be put back into service on Warsaw's metro soon?


Most probably they will be back in service in February. At least that's the last news from Metro Warszawskie.


----------



## TheFlyPL

ufonut said:


> 60% of all trams in Warsaw will be low floor by 2015. Over 265 new trams have either been delivered or contracted and will be delieved in 2014/2015.
> 
> I wonder if Warsaw now has the most modern tram fleet (already 100% of all Warsaw buses are low floor) in Central and Eastern Europe.


Of course not :lol:. Think about Vienna - it is also central Europe.


----------



## Piotrek00

In Vienna they still have high floor trams - I don't know however how big is their share in general number of trams. Will they be replaced by 2015? They seemed to be in pretty good condition


----------



## XAN_

Piotrek00 said:


> In Vienna they still have high floor trams - I don't know however how big is their share in general number of trams. Will they be replaced by 2015? They seemed to be in pretty good condition


http://transphoto.ru/set.php?l=de (for setting german language) or http://transphoto.ru/set.php?l=en (for English)

+

http://transphoto.ru/show.php?t=1&cid=43


----------



## dimlys1994

Hi again, guys! I'm going to Warsaw this February and having bad impressions of metro, have I right to take pictures inside metro and underground rail stations?


----------



## Vanaheim

^^ It's not Georgia  Yes, you can take pictures.


----------



## Nowax

Photos www.beresewicz.pl

Siemens Inspiro


----------



## dimlys1994

Vanaheim said:


> ^^ It's not Georgia  Yes, you can take pictures.


Thank you


----------



## Petr

del


----------



## Scizoid.Trans.Prog.

But don't use tripod - they see some serious threats in those


----------



## dimlys1994

Scizoid.Trans.Prog. said:


> But don't use tripod - they see some serious threats in those


I know that I shouldn't tripod or having flash. Thanks for reminding


----------



## Chris80678

Have the new Siemens Inspiro metro trains been put back into service on Warsaw's metro yet after the fire? hno:


----------



## dimlys1994

Chris80678 said:


> Have the new Siemens Inspiro metro trains been put back into service on Warsaw's metro yet after the fire? hno:


I was in Warsaw today and I've seen no sign of Siemens return. All metro got now is Metrovagonmash and Alstom. But I've noticed interesting - some of Russian trains were out of service, the passengers were not allowed to enter. Inside the trains - only technicians. What does it mean?


----------



## Scizoid.Trans.Prog.

Test runs, or maybe they were pulling trains to the sidings.


----------



## laryzbyszko

Chris80678 said:


> Have the new Siemens Inspiro metro trains been put back into service on Warsaw's metro yet after the fire? hno:


No. As far as I know the investigation hasn't finished yet


----------



## davide84

Hi everybody,

I'm in Warsaw right now for business and I am wondering why, in a radius of only 200 m, there are THREE underground stations (Centralna, Srodmiesce, Metro-Centrum) each independent from the others and connected only through ...surface paths full of snow?

I realize they are two different questions... why Centralna and Srodmiesce are separate, and why the metro does not pass right under one of the two rail stations?

Can somebody tell me more about the transportation history of this part of the city? Thank you in advance


----------



## Piotrek00

Basically Centralna has nothing to do with Warsaw public transport system - it serves long distance trains. Śródmieście is for suburban trains (WKD, SKM, KM) and Metro Centrum is for typical undeground line - Metro. Why aren't they connected? Unfortunetaly I don't know  Actually Śródmieście and Centralna are connected, however this link is marked quite poorly so I assume lot of people don't know about it.


----------



## Deo

^^ Fourth is *Warszawa Śródmieście WKD*. ;]









*Source: Zumi.pl*

[*1*] - *Warszawa Śródmieście WKD*
[*2*] - *Warszawa Centralna*
[*3*] - *Warszawa Śródmieście*
[*4*] - *Metro Centrum*

If You interested in Warsaw, check *THIS THREAD*.

*EDIT:*

Warszawa Śródmieście isn't station for WKD trains.

Warszawa Centralna now is part of public transportation too - SKM S3 line:










*Source & more: Wiki*


----------



## steins

davide84 said:


> Can somebody tell me more about the transportation history of this part of the city? Thank you in advance


Just like Piotrek said, Centralna and Śródmieście are connected to each other.

There's been a plan to connect Metro Centrum and Śródmieście since the building of Metro Centrum since the 90s. As far as I know they couldn't make it because PKP (owner of Śródmieście) was (and is) very difficult to deal with.

If you have any further questions, just ask.


----------



## Deo

davide84, *HERE* You have interesting conversation about all train stations near Palace of Culture and Science.


----------



## Urbanista1

excellent job Dimlys1994. Have you come across the new book on urban transit by Taras Grescoe (might be Ukrainian origin) entitled "Straphanger"?


----------



## dimlys1994

Urbanista1 said:


> excellent job Dimlys1994. Have you come across the new book on urban transit by Taras Grescoe (might be Ukrainian origin) entitled "Straphanger"?


No, unfortunately. Why?


----------



## Urbanista1

thought you might be interested. it compares some of the world's most successful transit systems with some bad examples (Toronto) and how mass transit has improved quality of life in cities.


----------



## dimlys1994

Urbanista1 said:


> thought you might be interested. it compares some of the world's most successful transit systems with some bad examples (Toronto) and how mass transit has improved quality of life in cities.


Probably I read this some time. Thanks:lol:


----------



## Urbanista1

you're probably an expert in your own right, but this book was a good read. there are certainly lots of books like this out right now intended for the general public. cheers and happy rails.


----------



## dimlys1994

In this post I'll show you some pictures of city's tram. Iincludes views from Novotel hotel and Science and Culture Palace and WKD trams. Ratusz Arsenal:


DSCN1984 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN1985 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN1987 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN1990 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN1991 by dimlys46, on Flickr

Stare Miasto:


DSCN1994 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN1995 by dimlys46, on Flickr

Stare Miasto tunnel:


DSCN1997 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN1998 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2005 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2004 by dimlys46, on Flickr

From Palace's 30th floor:


DSCN1964 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN1952 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN1953 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN1939 by dimlys46, on Flickr

Somewhere in Praga:


DSCN2065 by dimlys46, on Flickr

In area next Al. Jerozolimskie, edited by PicMonkey:


warsawtram by dimlys46, on Flickr

WKD tram at Ochota station:


DSCN2130 by dimlys46, on Flickr

Zachodnia station:


DSCN2114 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2117 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2126 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN1974 by dimlys46, on Flickr

And videos:


























To be continued...


----------



## Scizoid.Trans.Prog.

WKD is not a tram, altought it can be considered because that was the primary idea of that "line". Anyways it's more a separated train line, than a tram. It's heavier than usual trams, rides on a train rails and have 600V which will be switched to 3kV soon.


----------



## dimlys1994

Scizoid.Trans.Prog. said:


> WKD is not a tram, altought it can be considered because that was the primary idea of that "line". Anyways it's more a separated train line, than a tram. It's heavier than usual trams, rides on a train rails and have 600V which will be switched to 3kV soon.


In other words, suburban light rail. Got it


----------



## Scizoid.Trans.Prog.

Today there was an accident between a Koleje Mazowieckie and Szybka Kolej Miejska trains. There was a fog. SKM got the "stop" sign, but driver moved from the station, where the KM train was standing stopped somewhere around 250m further. SKM train drove-into the stopped KM train. Noone died, just several injured.


----------



## Scizoid.Trans.Prog.

dimlys1994 said:


> In other words, suburban light rail. Got it


Yep, LRT is most adequate term


----------



## Deo

In my opinion WKD is the same train like SKM trains, but has own infrastructure. For me this is light rail:










*Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Light_rail*

Mix of tram and train. WKD is only train.


----------



## dimlys1994

Continuing coverage. Today I'll show Warsaw Metro. Młociny:


DSCN2226 by dimlys46, on Flickr

It's also the transport hub. Tram tracks:


DSCN2227 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2228 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2229 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2230 by dimlys46, on Flickr

This is picture with extra zoom. I didn't moved an inch:


DSCN2231 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2232 by dimlys46, on Flickr

Wawrzyszew:


DSCN2223 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2224 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2225 by dimlys46, on Flickr

Stare Bielany:


DSCN2218 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2219 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2220 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2221 by dimlys46, on Flickr

Słodowiec:


DSCN2213 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2214 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2216 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2217 by dimlys46, on Flickr

Marymont:


DSCN2205 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2206 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2207 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2208 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2211 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2212 by dimlys46, on Flickr

Plac Wilsona:


DSCN2198 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2199 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2200 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2201 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2202 by dimlys46, on Flickr

Dworzec Gdański:


DSCN2184 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2185 by dimlys46, on Flickr

PKP station:


DSCN2186 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2187 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2192 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2193 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2194 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2195 by dimlys46, on Flickr

Train information with train models. Not for tourists or rail fans, but for disabled:


DSCN2196 by dimlys46, on Flickr

Ratusz Arsenał:


DSCN2175 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2176 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2179 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2180 by dimlys46, on Flickr

Świętokrzyska:


DSCN2173 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2168 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2170 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2171 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2172 by dimlys46, on Flickr

Politechnika, for Centrum station see here:


DSCN2281 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2282 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2283 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2284 by dimlys46, on Flickr

Racławicka:


DSCN2277 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2278 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2279 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2280 by dimlys46, on Flickr

Wierzbno:


DSCN2275 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2276 by dimlys46, on Flickr

Wilanowska:


DSCN2271 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2272 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2273 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2274 by dimlys46, on Flickr

Służew:


DSCN2267 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2268 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2270 by dimlys46, on Flickr

Ursynów:


DSCN2264 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2263 by dimlys46, on Flickr

Stokłosy:


DSCN2256 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2257 by dimlys46, on Flickr

Imielin:


DSCN2235 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2236 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2237 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2238 by dimlys46, on Flickr

Natolin:


DSCN2245 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2246 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2248 by dimlys46, on Flickr

Kabaty:


DSCN2249 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2250 by dimlys46, on Flickr

Inside the trains. Alstom:


DSCN2251 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2252 by dimlys46, on Flickr

Vagonmash:


DSCN2239 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2240 by dimlys46, on Flickr

Also I'll show construction progress of new second metro line. Świętokrzyska station site from 30th floor of the Palace:


DSCN1959 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN1960 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN1962 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN1963 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2155 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2154 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2153 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2151 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2150 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2149 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2147 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2143 by dimlys46, on Flickr

Stadion site:


DSCN2078 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2088 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2070 by dimlys46, on Flickr

And Wilenska site:


DSCN2015 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2018 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2020 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2025 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2026 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2029 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2030 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2031 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2032 by dimlys46, on Flickr


DSCN2054 by dimlys46, on Flickr

Plus videos from me:


----------



## Petr

Deo said:


> In my opinion WKD is the same train like SKM trains, but has own infrastructure. For me this is light rail:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Light_rail*
> 
> Mix of tram and train. WKD is only train.


WKD has smaller trains and smaller distances between stations than typical commuter rail/S-bahn.

It's profile is closer to Manchester Metrolink


Freel07 said:


>


 or Koeln and Suttgart Stadbahn. Which are classic LRT systems.


----------



## dimlys1994

When I was in Warsaw, I saw and bought an edition of Skarpa Warszawska magazine, which consists articles about metro's old plans. There is a website, but I can't find articles here to ease the use of Google Translation:


image by dimlys46, on Flickr


image by dimlys46, on Flickr

Close-up of Saski Square metro station, dated back 1920s. Saski Square, as far I understood, is no longer existed:


image by dimlys46, on Flickr

Schematic map of metro plans from the 20s:


image by dimlys46, on Flickr


----------



## Petr

^^
Thanks, now I know, what should I buy today. 


dimlys1994 said:


> Close-up of Saski Square metro station, dated back 1920s. Saski Square, as far I understood, is no longer existed:


It still exists, but now its name is Plac Piłsudskiego.


----------



## Scizoid.Trans.Prog.

Impressive. If not the war, Warsaw could have such a nice and big system nowadays...


----------



## Piotrek00

According to latest information Inspiro trains should be back on tracks in march


----------



## SgWay

Petr said:


> First of 35 Siemens Inspiro trains for Metro Warszawskie u/c
> 
> http://warszawa.gazeta.pl/warszawa/...etra_na_druga_linie__Z_bajerami_czy_bez_.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> model 1:1


Interesting, Kuala Lumpur Mass Rapid Transit Line 1 will receive the Inspiro trains too when the line is completed by 2017. There will be 58 sets of four car trains. 



TWK90 said:


> *MRT Newsletter (7/2013)*



I received a guest from Poland who came from Ostroleka who came to visit my friend and I accompanied them on their travels recently. He left two days ago and I thought Id and come by this thread to see and learn about Warsaw transportation if I have a chance to visit Warsaw one day. It seem we have some things in common.

Another sign of good Polish-Malaysia relationship is that our armed forces use PT-91 tanks from Bumar Labedy.:cheers:


----------



## Piotrek00

So it looks like the world is really small, cause I'm also from Ostroleka  Moreover, was this guy name Mateusz? I have seen on my facebook feed that he has been travelling through Malaysia and meeting some locals  Not so many Ostroleka people probably have done it recently, so I assume it's him.


----------



## SgWay

Piotrek00 said:


> So it looks like the world is really small, cause I'm also from Ostroleka  Moreover, was this guy name Mateusz? I have seen on my facebook feed that he has been travelling through Malaysia and meeting some locals  Not so many Ostroleka people probably have done it recently, so I assume it's him.


Oh dear, it is him. it is a small world.:lol: Of all the 38 million Polish, we have a common acquaintance.

He was actually a friend of my good friend whom he met during Euro 2012 when my friend slept on his couch. As my friend lived in the Northern states they crashed at our place while in Kuala Lumpur.


----------



## DocentX




----------



## Chris80678

I love the entrances to the new stations of Warsaw's metro line 2. The colours are great and they really add vibrancy to an ever changing city like Warsaw


----------



## Petr

Interesting stuff about Warsaw Metro 1st line, unfortunately only in Polish:






about 2nd metro line construction:






about Warsaw Tramway:






about MZA buses:


----------



## Filip7370

Got an interesting piece of info.
Today Metropolitan Bus Company (MZA) anouced that they choose offers for 10 electric buses.
We gonna have 10 BYD K9 buses wright from China 







heres a phot of BYD K9 running on test in 2013 in Warsaw.


----------



## Petr

First piece of a décor of the stations of the central part of the 2nd metro line:


----------



## Chris80678

Great photo of the Rondo ONZ sign. Is this piece of decor actually inside the station or off site somewhere else?


----------



## Petr

Thats a side wall on the platform level.


----------



## Petr

M2 Rondo ONZ station:


Ryszard Activ3 said:


> Pierwszy raz miałem okazję zobaczyć to wejście z bliska i jestem bardzo pozytywnie zaskoczony.
> Wygląda dużo lepiej niż na zdjęciach i zdecydowanie lepiej niż na wstępnych wizualizacjach.


Galeria: http://www.majhost.com/cgi-bin/gallery.cgi?f=286019[/QUOTE]


antyqjon said:


> Kilka obrazków z dzisiejszej wycieczki na stację Rondo ONZ, na początek z poziomu -1.





antyqjon said:


> I z poziomu peronu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wychodzimy.


----------



## Petr

...


janex_wwa said:


> 14. Wąsko.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16. Posadzka.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18. Kielichy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 19. Obudowy tego oświetlenia trochę skrzypiały pod nogami.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cdn.





Liwnik said:


> Kilka moich zdjęć:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galeria: http://www.majhost.com/cgi-bin/gallery.cgi?f=286019


----------



## leperd

del


----------



## dimlys1994

Does anybody knows about accident at the construction site in Praha district?


----------



## Petr

^^
Yesterday collapsed a few square meters of road on Targowa Street. It shouldn't have any impact on the construction of the metro. Street will be opened tomorrow for a traffic.

http://warszawa.gazeta.pl/warszawa/...udowie_metra_naprawiaja_Targowa__Otworza.html


----------



## dimlys1994

Petr said:


> ^^
> Yesterday collapsed a few square meters of road on Targowa Street. It shouldn't have any impact on the construction of the metro. Street will be opened tomorrow for a traffic.
> 
> http://warszawa.gazeta.pl/warszawa/...udowie_metra_naprawiaja_Targowa__Otworza.html


Phew, you relaxed me


----------



## Petr

Second metro line construction final stage.
Photos from May and June:










Dworzec Wileński Station - tram rails









Stadion Narodowy Station:













































Nowy Świat - Uniwersytet Station









Świętokrzyska Station:




































Rondo Daszyńskiego Station


















tram on the surface


----------



## dimlys1994

^^When tram restores its services?


----------



## Petr

^^
No official dates yet, but most probably in the autumn.


----------



## Chris80678

Second metro line construction final stage

Still a long way to go!


----------



## Petr

^^
After 4 years of construction, these few months which remained are almost nothing.


----------



## Chris80678

Petr said:


> ^^
> After 4 years of construction, these few months which remained are almost nothing.


I can't see it all being completed by the autumn though and licences issued for it's use by end of 2014


----------



## Petr

We'll see. Unofficially main contractor admits, it will be hard but not impossible. I think, they want a new contract for the second phase, so they gonna help PO in the local elections.


----------



## Petr

construction of a new tramline in the Białołęka district:

*red* on the scheme, *blue* is already opened
http://tramwar4.republika.pl/tw-tarchomin.html











el_kocurro said:


> Jest betą...
> Mamy kolejne stadium. Na odcinku w stronę Młocin...
> 
> 1. ...dzięki opisywanym wyżej "kołeczkom"  podkłady zostały podniesione a następnie...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. ...podlane i oblane betonem. :]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Profi tool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Betą dojrzewa w zachodzącym tarchomińskim słońcu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fotorelacja wstawiona automatycznie.


----------



## Petr

more pics of M2 Rondo Daszyńskiego Station surface works:


amiron said:


> od Karolkowej do Towarowej wzdłuż budowy
> 
> Tory tramwajowe są tak głęboko wepchnięte w skrzyżowanie, że prawdodpodobnie po skończeniu pracy przy nich, skrzyżowanie zostanie oddane od razu w formie docelowej
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> motyl 1 i generalnie dużo asfaltowania północnej nitki, nie wiem jak jest na południowej
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> motyl 1 cd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no i mamy kolejnego oszklonego motyla - jak na razie 2 w tej formie zaawansowania


----------



## Petr

construction of a new tramline in the Bemowo district:
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.833599519983559.1073741867.257579747585542&type=1



















Bemowo City Hall on the left


----------



## tunnel owl

Petr said:


> construction of a new tramline in the Białołęka district:


In my humble opinion this should have been a metro-line to Tarchomin and further north, maybe as onced planned extension of line 2 from Brodno. I understand, that there are other priorities in metro-construction but this area still has a high potential for building housing. It could be something like Kabaty in the northern part of Warsaw. 

Kind regards


----------



## Petr

tunnel owl said:


> In my humble opinion this should have been a metro-line to Tarchomin and further north, maybe as onced planned extension of line 2 from Brodno. I understand, that there are other priorities in metro-construction but this area still has a high potential for building housing. It could be something like Kabaty in the northern part of Warsaw.
> 
> Kind regards


I agree. Tarchomin and Kabaty are 2 neighbourhoods farthest from the centre. But tramline doesn't exclude metro in a long term.


----------



## WMS

Petr said:


> more pics of M2 Rondo Dmowskiego Station surface works:


Daszyńskiego


----------



## Petr

^^
:nuts:


----------



## Petr

Construction of the tramline in Tarchomin:


el_kocurro said:


> 3. Trwa formowanie nowego wjazdu, gdzie ongiś wjeżdżało się m.in. do Niebieskiego słonia  Do czasu uformowania nowego wjazdu usypano tymczasowy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cdn ...


----------



## Petr

...


el_kocurro said:


> 6. Ciągnik po lewo sprzątał jezdnie kurząc przy tym niemiłosiernie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7. Geowłóknina, siatka. Niedługo kawałek przy bazarku i ten widoczny w oddali zostaną uciąglone warstwą kruszywa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8. Ciągnik zamiatał tylko dotąd, bo tu powstał nowy przekop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9. Przy szynach nagły atak spawacza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10. Widok spod szkoły.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cdn ...


----------



## Petr

...


el_kocurro said:


> 11.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13. Jezdnia na wysokości szkoły już prawie gotowa na przyjęcie warstw bitumicznych. Jeszcze prace przy tym kawałku po prawo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cdn ...





el_kocurro said:


> 18. ...a na północ od niego znów rozwijanie włókininy i siatki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 19. Szyny na przejściu przez Mehoffera. Co ciekawe w stronę Młocin wcześniej następuje zmiana technologii podkładów.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cdn ...


----------



## JanVL

Apart from the 7 metro stations that will probably open this year on the Second Metro Line of Warsaw, there is a possibility of building up to 11 more till 2020. At first the 3+3 will be built (2016-2018), 3 stations to Wola and 3 to Targówek. Later 2 more to Bemowo and 3 to Bródno (2018-2020). 










http://www.transport-publiczny.pl/w...ro-pewne-11-nowych-stacji-do-2020-r-2624.html


----------



## markfos

^^ 7 stations are to be opened this year.


----------



## JanVL

markfos said:


> ^^ 7 stations are to be opened this year.


Corrected .


----------



## Petr

construction of the tramline on the Powstańców Śląskich Street:



Garand said:


> Witam!
> Trochę z opóźnieniem, ale jest już krótka fotorelacja z wczorajszego popołudnia.
> Postaram się regularnie wrzucać foto, albo jak pojawi się coś interesującego.
> Miłego oglądania!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Zaczynam od skrzyżowania Górczewska/Powstańców Śl -> widok na północ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cdn ...





Garand said:


> 3. Szczegół
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Bagno po zachodniej stronie Powstańców przy skrzyżowaniu z Wrocławską/Hery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Zamknięta zachodnia jezdnia Powstańców w stronę Górczewskiej...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cdn ...


----------



## Petr

...


Garand said:


> 6. ...i w stronę Radiowej
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8. Park maszynowy usytułowany miedzy Wrocławską i Radiową
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cdn ...





Garand said:


> 9. A tu już skrzyżowanie Powstańców/Radiowa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10. Zamknięta jezdnia Radiowej (ten znak "Ulica jednokierunkowa" może zmylić...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11. Przerzucony ruch na jezdnię północną radiowej (niestety nie zrobiłem zdjęcia przewiązki przez tory ze światłami, która jest jakieś 100m dalej)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cdn ...


...


Garand said:


> 12. To samo skrzyżowanie z przeciwległego rogu


----------



## Petr

del


----------



## Petr

In years 2013-2014 in Warsaw there have been opened 2 commuter rail stations: Ursus Niedźwiadek and Zacisze Wilno.

*Warszawa Ursus Niedźwiadek* station in the Ursus district near Warsaw Express Ring Road.

location: https://www.google.com/maps/place/5...8730742,2440m/data=!3m1!1e3!4m2!3m1!1s0x0:0x0



cane90 said:


> Fotorelacja z przystanku Warszawa Ursus - Niedźwiadek.
> Zdjęcia zrobione kilka tygodniu temu i przez ostatni czas nabierały mocy urzędowej w czeluściach dysku.
> 
> Zaczynamy od parkingu P+R zlokalizowanego przy ul. Orląt Lwowskich.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wjazd na parking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Co, kto i za ile?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wnętrze.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Znalazło się też miejsce na rowery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zadaszenie parkingu rowerowego bezpośrednio przy stacji.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Połączenie betonu, stali i szkła, z odrobiną drewna - mniam! :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Szczegóły konstrukcyjne - dla miłośników konstrukcji stalowych.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mocowanie stalowego dźwigara do betonowego słupa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Połączenie przegubowe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cdn ...


----------



## Petr

...


cane90 said:


> Wejście do przejścia podziemnego.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cała konstrukcja dachu podwieszona jest do czterech rozszerzających się ku górze słupów będących po części również wspornikami.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zarówno pod, jak i nad taflą dachu, pomiędzy słupami wykonane zostały ściągi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miś, tzn. niedźwiadek.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Przyjemne połączenie: nawierzchnia z kostki, drewniana ławka z elementami ze stali nierdzewnej plus odrobina zieleni pośród betonu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winda oraz pomieszczenie techniczne.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Przewidziano też miejsce na _Publiczną stację naprawy rowerów_. Stacja niby "eko" - sortujemy śmieci, tylko te pojemniki jakieś takie toporne.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wyposażenie _Stacji_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instrukcja obsługi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Widok na peron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cdn ...


----------



## Petr

...


cane90 said:


> Widok ze schodów na zadaszenie peronu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peron. Akurat trafił się skład SKM do Pruszkowa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Widok w kierunku wschodnim. Uwagę zwraca mała architektura.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stylowy zegar w sztandarowym kolorze PKP, tuż obok kamerka z diodami IR...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...i ponownie te toporne pojemniki, tym razem w jedynie słusznym kolorze.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nawierzchnia peronu: kostka bezfazowa + szare płyty krawędziowe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cdn ...


----------



## Petr

...


cane90 said:


> Konstrukcja wiaty peronowej.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Niestety tu pokuszono się o otynkowanie i pomalowanie betonowych słupów, dodając do tego szare dźwigary kratownicowe i blachę trapezową oraz niebieskie krokwie, płatwie i ściągi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Słupy podtrzymujące zadaszenie tworzą X, w miejscu ich przecięcia się zastosowano śruby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ławeczki w stylu PKP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powierzchnia słupów już brudna, jeszcze kilka miesięcy i zamiast jasnożółtej będzie brunatna - niczym miś vel niedźwiadek. A można było zastosować impregnację albo powłokę łatwo zmywalną...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zejście do przejścia podziemnego.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winda na peronie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zbliżenie na konstrukcję dachu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zadaszenie po południowej stronie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wszystko byłoby fajnie, gdyby nie ten plastikowy kontener... Pozbawiony kółek, żeby przypadkiem nie wtargnął pod pociąg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cdn ...


----------



## tunnel owl

Deo said:


> Another direction:


So no additional station at Wola-Park? What I like most about new stations is the clear color-sheme for every one. This is an easy way to make travelling more interesting. Besides this, people recover their station easy by color. Handicapped people probably have advantages, too.


----------



## Petr

^^
Ulrychnów Station will be just next to Wola Park.


----------



## tunnel owl

Petr said:


> ^^
> Ulrychnów Station will be just next to Wola Park.


Thnx. So, plans for M2 are going on, what about M3? I still see, that this line will end up at Stadion and will not be merged with M2. DId they ever considered to extend this line to Ratusz and the old town? I know, initial plans wanted to run this line to Ochota through southern parts of the city.


----------



## Petr

^^
Official plans of the line from Gocławek through Stadion and Konstytucji Square to Zachodnia Train Station weren't dropped yet but no official dates were announced and we don't expect any such statement in the next 5 years. In fact its western branch is much more sensible then the option with the Old Town, since the Old Town is just another tourist trap, with no significe for the regural urban life.


----------



## Scizoid.Trans.Prog.

No news for M3 yet. First they wanna do most of M2 i think.


----------



## tunnel owl

Petr said:


> ^^
> Official plans of the line from Gocławek through Stadion and Konstytucji Square to Zachodnia Train Station weren't dropped yet but no official dates were announced and we don't expect any such statement in the next 5 years. In fact its western branch is much more sensible then the option with the Old Town, since the Old Town is just another tourist trap, with no significe for the regural urban life.


Yes, the eastern branch to Gocławek is necessary but the western part you mentioned seems not to be in a central area like M2 runs through. I know, this plan is very old, so I often wondered if it´s maybe a little out of time. Crossing M1 at Ratusz and M2 at Rondo Daszynskiego, then crossing Ochota station of SKM running towards Rakowiec maybe relieves overground traffic better.


----------



## metr0p0litain

First modernized Alstom Metropolis train in new colours like Siemens Inspiro trains:


Siemens Inspiro and Alstom Metropolis Warsaw by metr0p0litain on Flickr


Alstom Metropolis Warsaw by metr0p0litain on Flickr


Alstom Metropolis Warsaw by metr0p0litain on Flickr


Alstom Metropolis and Siemens Inspiro by metr0p0litain on Flickr


Alstom Metropolis Warsaw by metr0p0litain on Flickr


----------



## Petr

tunnel owl said:


> Yes, the eastern branch to Gocławek is necessary but the western part you mentioned seems not to be in a central area like M2 runs through. I know, this plan is very old, so I often wondered if it´s maybe a little out of time. Crossing M1 at Ratusz and M2 at Rondo Daszynskiego, then crossing Ochota station of SKM running towards Rakowiec maybe relieves overground traffic better.


Your image of Warsaw must be a bit incomplete.  Most of jobs in Warsaw are located south to the Jerozolimskie Avenue. Wide city centre lays between the Unii Lubelskiej Square in the south, and the Gdański Bridge in the north.


metr0p0litain said:


> First modernized Alstom Metropolis train in new colours like Siemens Inspiro trains:
> 
> https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2911/14795437392_fe88a5744c_b.jpg
> 
> https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5591/14792665751_3c37f46dba_b.jpg
> 
> https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2922/14795437682_a15eeefb92_b.jpg
> 
> https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2913/14609084890_ae90d11631_b.jpg
> 
> https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2895/14793424844_93a0c17b12_b.jpg


So finally they have abandoned Russian colours in favour of the city colours. :cheers:


----------



## Scizoid.Trans.Prog.

This is a good point, but IDK if that yellow strip looks good. Maybe it is just the matter of habit.


----------



## Petr

^^
That yellow stripe at the front wasn't necessary.


----------



## Chris80678

How may trains in total need re-painting? It's gonna take them a long time

Are all of the Russian trains being taken off the tracks then?


----------



## Petr

^^
Now only Metropolis train-sets will be gradually repainted.


----------



## Petr

construction of the tramline on the Powstańców Śląskich Street:


BaronH said:


> 40. Jestem na wiadukcie nad S8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 42. Korytka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cdn ...





BaronH said:


> 43. Kolejny "magazyn"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 44. A co - przejadę się przyszłym torowiskiem... :]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 45. Zbliżenie na położone podkłady
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 46. Jak powiedział tak zrobił, strzał na S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 47. Słabo zabezpieczony fundament pod przyszły słup trakcyjny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 50. To już zbliżenie na kawałek torów przed skrzyżowaniem z Kazubów/Pełczyńskiego
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 52. Skrzyżowanie jak wyżej - dlatego wyłączone z ruchu...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 53. Raz jeszcze
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 55. Strzał na S ze skrzyżowania
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 56. i na N
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cdn ...


----------



## Petr

...


BaronH said:


> 62. Zbliżenie na położone już tory między G, a Kazubów - jedyny kawałek gdzie są 2 nitki. Pytanie otwarte - czy na to pójdzie tłuczeń, czy trawka?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 63. Tory - widać, że jedna z nitek się urywa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 64. Strzał na największe (chyba) rondo w W-wie, PŚ-G
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 65. Zbliżenie


----------



## Petr

construction of the tramline in Tarchomin:


el_kocurro said:


> 2. Przybyło betonu na końcowym fragmencie łuku...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Tuż przed prostą betonu jeszcze nie ma, ale już nie długo tylko...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cdn ...





el_kocurro said:


> 9.  Żarty żartami, ale potem widziałem jak dwóch panów stało i deliberowało jak to są różne wysokości i w ogóle...





el_kocurro said:


> 13.





el_kocurro said:


> 24. No i przygotowanie do położenia torów na łuku przez Światowida.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 25.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cdn ...


----------



## Petr

...


el_kocurro said:


> 29. Idziemy dalej...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30. ...zagęszczone...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cdn ...





el_kocurro said:


> 31. ...pościelone (i z butami na czystą pościel - zapytacie czy sam podeptałem - starałem się nie ;-P)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 32. ...i posypane  Dalej nie szedłem, bo trzeba jeszcze było się przejść ku Mehoffera a światła ubywało z minuty na minutę
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fotorelacja wstawiona automatycznie.


----------



## Petr

...


el_kocurro said:


> 2. Nowy tymczasowy wyjazd z bazdy "po prześcieradle"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.





el_kocurro said:


> 6. Koniec betonu...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10. W stronę Młocin (czyli na przystanku) uciąglone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cdn ...


----------



## Petr

...


el_kocurro said:


> 11. Z drugiej strony
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12. Na docelowym przjeździe ścieralna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13. Krawężnik ale jeszcze bez ścieralnej. A w tle...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14. ...pierwszy asfalt, pierwsza warstwa na DDR przy szkole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cdn ...


----------



## Petr

tram stop


el_kocurro said:


> 20. Krawężnik
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cdn ...


----------



## dimlys1994

From Global Rail News:



> http://www.globalrailnews.com/2014/08/27/newag-to-supply-new-warsaw-commuter-trains/
> 
> *Newag to supply new Warsaw commuter trains*
> 27 AUG, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warsaw’s commuter rail operator (WKD) has ordered six new trains from Newag to increase capacity on morning peak services.
> 
> The first of the new sets, which have been purchased under the Swiss-Polish Programme of Cooperation, will be delivered around 18 months from contract signing. Newag expects to complete the order within two years.
> 
> The six-car electric vehicles will be 60 metres long with a seating capacity of 164 and a maximum speed of 80 km/h.
> 
> Around 124.7 million zł is being invested altogether in new rolling stock, station enhancements and the installation of a new passenger information system.


----------



## donquichotedelmedina

> Warsaw metro Line 2 nears completion
> 
> _THE consortium building the second metro line in Warsaw has confirmed that construction is now 95% complete and works are on course for the handover of the line to Warsaw Metro next month._
> 
> The AGP Poland consortium, which comprises Astaldi, Italy; Gulermak, Turkey; and PBDIM, Poland, says that all construction works have been completed with the exception of trackwork at one of the seven stations.
> 
> The 6.5km east-west line will link Dworzec Wileński with Rondo Daszyńskiego and runs completely underground for its entire length. Services will be operated by a fleet of 20 six-car Inspiro metro trains being supplied by a consortium of Siemens and Newag.


http://www.railjournal.com/index.php/metros/warsaw-metro-line-2-nears-completion.html?channel=542


----------



## Chris80678

with the exception of trackwork at one of the seven stations. Let's hope the track is there before they start testing the entire line with the Inspiro trains! 

I wonder which station this refers to? - it's alright I found out the answer myself from this article: 70 m of track is missing from the station Centrum Nauki Kopernik but workers are working in three shifts to rectify this 

http://tvnwarszawa.tvn24.pl/raport,metro-zmienia-warszawe,125.html

Article says first trains may run on the line as soon as between 20 and 30th September 2014 - but this depends on how long it takes
the licences to be issued from the fire service and inspectors to sign whole line off as safe for passenger use


----------



## Petr

^^
November is the most optimistic term of the opening of the M2.


----------



## Chris80678

Petr said:


> ^^
> November is the most optimist term of the opening of the M2.


I agree. Also that is when the municipal elections in Warsaw take place


----------



## Scizoid.Trans.Prog.

donquichotedelmedina said:


> http://www.railjournal.com/index.php/metros/warsaw-metro-line-2-nears-completion.html?channel=542


Not exactly the "Line 2" - *Part 1* of the Line 2 is nearly completed


----------



## Chris80678

Scizoid.Trans.Prog. said:


> Not exactly the "Line 2" - *Part 1* of the Line 2 is nearly completed


It would have been good if the article had made this clear as it gives the false impression that 95% of work is completed along the WHOLE of Line 2.
Judging from the latest photos on the Warsaw Metro website there is still a long way to go towards completion from Świętokrzyska station to Dworzec Wileński station (Part 2)


----------



## Scizoid.Trans.Prog.

Metro Line 2 in Warsaw was cut into 3 parts. Now the Part 1 is being finished - the CENTRAL part of the Line 2. Later they will do the rest - east and west legs (each one will have several more stations).


----------



## Chris80678

Scizoid.Trans.Prog. said:


> Metro Line 2 in Warsaw was cut into 3 parts. Now the Part 1 is being finished - the CENTRAL part of the Line 2. Later they will do the rest - east and west legs (each one will have several more stations).


Sorry, I see what you mean. I realise Part 1 is between Rondo Daszyńskiego and Dworzec Wileński


----------



## metr0p0litain

Delivery of new PESA Jazz Duo #3601 for Warsaw:










PESA Jazz Duo #3601 on test runs:


----------



## Chris80678

Is it supposed to look like a bus on rails?


----------



## historyworks

Chris80678 said:


> Is it supposed to look like a bus on rails?


A tram IS a bus on rails


----------



## Petr

M2 Nowy Świat Uniwersytet station;


Stazx said:


> Cześć wszystkim! Poniżej moja fotorelacja z godz. 9.45.
> 
> 
> 1. Wejście po wschodniej stronie ulicy Kubusia Puchatka, naprzeciwko Ministerstwa Finansów. Tym wejściem weszliśmy i wyszliśmy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Tutaj będą bramki:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Ciąg dalszy galerii:





Stazx said:


> Ciąg dalszy:
> 
> 13. Wyświetlacze w fazie testów. Można było sobie wyobrazić że metro już jeździ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15. A tędy będą przyjeżdżać. Przewodnik mówił że pociągi już wkrótce będą jeździć po całej trasie i żeby śledzić media bo informacja o tym się pojawi. Niestety nie zdradził kiedy konkretnie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18. Schody ruchome po zachodniej stronie i peron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 19. Trochę szersza perspektywa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20. Wycieczka dodana dla oddania skali


----------



## Chris80678

I love the lights in the ceiling above the platforms. Are the concrete pillars going to be painted?


----------



## Petr

^^
Only impregnated


----------



## Chris80678

I wonder if work is as advanced at Centrum Nauki Kopernik? This is the station which needs the most work if Line 2 (Part 1) is to be finished by 30th September


----------



## Petr

^^
Surface view from September the 7th:



Kumak said:


> Jak obiecałem, tak zrobiłem. Oto garść fotek z CNK:
> 
> Jak widać górny strop jest częściowo gotowy. Pozostało jeszcze zabetonować szyb świetlika, na którym zostanie zamontowana metalowa konstrukcja a także załatać pozostałe otwory technologiczne i zrobić zabudowę dla windy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rury już ułożone, zapewne na dniach zaczną robić studzienkę odwadniającą dla motylka.


----------



## Chris80678

What about beneath ground at the actual platforms/station of Centrum Nauki Kopernik?


----------



## Petr

^^
Fresh pictures are not available. If they were available I would show. :|

Last are 2 months old:
http://budowametra.pl/peron-pod-tunelem-wislostrady/


----------



## Chris80678

Petr said:


> ^^
> Fresh pictures are not available. If they were available I would show. :|
> 
> Last are 2 months old:
> http://budowametra.pl/peron-pod-tunelem-wislostrady/


OK, rozumiem


----------



## WB2010

*The first metro train crossed the Vistula river and reached Dworzec Wileński station !*

Yesterday - the 11th of September 2014 - was a historic day for the development of the Warsaw metro: the first train ever crossed Vistula in a tunnel under the river and reached the last of the new stations Dworzec Wileński ! It is obvious now that the authorities of Warsaw do their best in order to open the central part of the M2 before the local elections that will be held on Sunday the 16th of November.


----------



## Urbanista1

Do you have to bring politics into this. Of course they would want to get this line finished asap to serve the people of the city, it's already delayed. Are politicians any different anywhere in the world?


----------



## Petr

He has just translated partly this article  :
http://warszawa.gazeta.pl/warszawa/...ciag_metra_przejechal_tunelem_pod_Wisla_.html


----------



## Petr

Chris80678 said:


> OK, rozumiem


Finally we have relatively fresh photos from M2 CNK Station:

http://www.metro.waw.pl/dziennik-budowy-ii-linia-odcinek-centralny.html


----------



## Petr

Other M2 stations are nearly completed:

*Rondo Daszyńskiego*









*Rondo ONZ*









*Świętokrzyska*









*Nowy Świat - Uniwersytet*









*Stadion Narodowy*









*Dworzec Wileński*


----------



## Chris80678

Still a lot to do on M2 CNK I doubt it can be done within the next two weeks hno:


----------



## Petr

^^
We've waited so many years that a few more weeks won't make a difference.


----------



## Chris80678

The platforms look odd without any seats but I should think that there will be some


----------



## Petr

^^
Definitely, but in the M1 stations there are very few seats. Metro is for fast moving, not for waiting.


----------



## Chris80678

Tomorrow (Sunday 8th September 2014) at 15 h 00 the first Inspiro train will do a test run of M2 from Rondo Daszyńskiego all the way to the end of the line at Dworzec Wileński. The current mayor of Warsaw Hanna Gronkiewicz-Waltz will attend the test run

http://warszawa.gazeta.pl/warszawa/...ziele_Inspiro_pojedzie_druga_linia_metra.html

Obviously work is now complete on finishing the track at CNK metro station (or else there wouldn't be a test run of the entire line would there? :lol All that remains to be finished at CNK metro station is the upper ceiling, the implementation of the concrete lift shaft and escalators finishing off ready for technical acceptance


----------



## Petr

^^
Today will be show run for the press. So we should haved detailed report with photos.


----------



## Chris80678

Only two days left until M2 is handed over and classed as ready for train tests/licences prepared for it's use :cheers:

Below is the link to the video of the test run (although the video only shows the stations and not the tunnels? and CNK station isn't shown at all)

http://warszawa.gazeta.pl/warszawa/...rzejechal_caly_odcinek_na_II_linii_metra.html


----------



## Petr

^^
Here's youtube video


----------



## Chris80678

Go Warsaw!:cheers:


----------



## DocentX

ErichHot said:


> Świeżutkie, prosto z fanpejdża budowy II linii metra prace na Świętokrzyskiej i Prostej z niedzieli  Tylko że trzeba sobie odtworzyć na stronie vimeo.


:cheers:


----------



## Petr

our user *deviloper* scheme of the Warsaw rail transit

green - *K*oleje *M*azowieckie (Masovian Railways)

grey - *T*ramways

dark red - *W*arszawska *K*olej *D*ojazdowa (Warsaw Commuter Railway)

*S1, S2, S3, S9* - *S*zybka *K*olej *M*iejska (City Rapid Railway/S-bahn)

*M1, M2* - *M*etro


----------



## Urbanista1

Finally someone prepared a comprehensive map showing just how expansive and extensive Warsaw's urban transportation infrastructure is. Bravo!


----------



## kebe

Urbanista1 said:


> Finally someone prepared a comprehensive map showing just how expansive and extensive Warsaw's urban transportation infrastructure is. Bravo!


Yea! This is the best one so far. Nice marriage between rail and metro/tram network.


----------



## Urbanista1

exactly, when I tell people I can get practically anywhere easily in Warsaw on transit, they laugh and say it's not like Berlin and London. Sorry, to disappoint naysayers, but the city has a system that would be the envy of any city in North America except NYC, but it could use more subway that's for sure.


----------



## Petr

Opening of the streets over M2 construction:


kafarek said:


> cz.1
> 
> Generalnie dziś spory ruch pieszy zwykłych szarych ludzi.w zwykły szary dzień
> Zdjęcia innych forumowiczów kpiące z remontu są na pewno pokazem nie dopracowanego remontu/projektu .
> Ogólnie odbiór w terenie jest lepszy z racji że nastąpił bardzo duzy skok w jakości przestrzeni w centrum . To już nie jest bieda parking ,bieda ulica.
> Kierowcy wolno jeżdżą -ruch uspokojony fajnie o to chodziło .Jest ciszej . Na Prostej niestety jest straszne odludzie miejskie .Pieszy nie ma po co tam przychodzić .Po remoncie wydaje mi się jakby tam ubyło zabudowy.Nic tam nie ma ciekawego/życia miejskiego -autostradowo .Przy Norblinie w przyszłości będzie znośnie i wraz z odtworzeniem fabryki na słuszne inne cele wraz z narożnikiem Mennicy przy Żelaznej budzi optymizm że i tu życie się wkradnie .
> Z dalszych obserwacji korek przed Tamką i mega korek na ....Nowym Świecie.Setki taksówek i innych na niebieskich blachach
> 
> 4
> po drugiej stronie widać zablokowany prawo skręt Deweloper nie chce aby był przejazd między budynkami.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6
> przy WFC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7
> Ś/EP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8
> prawie jak w Berlinie !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11
> autokar ekipy sprzątającej .
> Enklawy prostopadłych rzędów doniczek zapraszają to tworzenia ogródków ,Fajnie że jest to pomyślane skoro już poszliśmy w doniczki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12
> nowe parkomaty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13
> szmaciarze nie próżnują
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16


----------



## Petr

...


kafarek said:


> cz 2
> 17
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 19
> co ja nie zaparkuję ?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20
> ruch jak na Marszałkowskiej
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 21
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 23
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 24
> niechlujne parkowanie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 25 z tyłu .Beznadziejne jest tego typu rozwiązanie projektowe miejsca parkingowego.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 26
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 27
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 28
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 29
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 31
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 32
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 33
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 34
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 35
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to tyle na dziś


----------



## Petr




----------



## Filip7370

Moje pytanie co do planu, czemu przez nowe połącznie Bemowo-Górczewska jedzie tylko 11, a 28 też miało być skierowane na Os. Górczewska.


----------



## dimlys1994

Filip7370 said:


> Moje pytanie co do planu, czemu przez nowe połącznie Bemowo-Górczewska jedzie tylko 11, a 28 też miało być skierowane na Os. Górczewska.


Proszę pane mówić po angielsku. Please speak in English here, sir

Question to Petr - how traffic survived with all diversions?


----------



## Filip7370

Ok, so why on the scheme through Bemowo- Os. Górczewska only 11 is running? I thought that also 28 should run from north and turn towards Górczewska end.


----------



## Petr

dimlys1994 said:


> Proszę pane mówić po angielsku. Please speak in English here, sir
> 
> Question to Petr - how traffic survived with all diversions?


Drivers have no choice.  Śródmieście step by step is becoming more and more friendly for pedestrians and less friendly for drivers.
First day I've noticed bus & taxi traffic jam on the Royal Route (Nowy Świat & Krakowskie Przedmieście Streets), since Świętokrzyska has a priority now. But after opening of the M2 number of bus lines on the Royal Route will be significantly reduced.

EDIT
Nowy Świat that day by my friend. 


kafarek said:


> bonus
> 36
> Nowy Świat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 37





Filip7370 said:


> Ok, so why on the scheme through Bemowo- Os. Górczewska only 11 is running? I thought that also 28 should run from north and turn towards Górczewska end.


Ask deviloper, it's his work.


----------



## dimlys1994

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...e-orders-newag-emus-to-increase-capacity.html
> 
> *Koleje Mazowieckie orders Newag EMUs to increase capacity*
> 06 Oct 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> POLAND: Voivodship-owned operator Koleje Mazowieckie has selected Newag to supply 12 Impuls electric multiple-units between January and November 2015. European Union POIiŚ funding will cover 59% of the 257·3m złoty cost of the order.
> 
> The five-car Impuls units will be 90·4 m long, enabling them to be operated in pairs to maximise capacity without needing to lengthen existing platforms.
> 
> KM is also holding discussions with Stadler and Pesa about the possibility of lengthening its existing fleet of four-car Flirt and Elf EMUs to five cars. Operating the four-car units in pairs does not make full use of platform capacity, but they cannot be operated in three-unit sets as this would exceed the platform lengths.


----------



## kebe

dimlys1994 said:


> From Railway Gazette:


^^ Moreover KM want to expand current 4 unit Flirt (Stadler) and 4 unit ELF (Pesa) to 5 unit EMU's until 2018.


----------



## Petr

*M2*

larger size is available here: https://www.facebook.com/6816808152...0.1413026353./696918243729329/?type=1&theater




























in the Nowy Świat - Uniwersytet Station there's still a preventing film on the wall panels


----------



## Chris80678

http://warszawa.gazeta.pl/warszawa/..._metro__Protest_mieszkancow_Gorczewskiej.html

Protests already against the path of the west extension of M2 to Wola and beyond. Residents are concerned about the impact it will have on some pre-war houses which lie right in the path of the line


----------



## Blackhavvk

At the station Stadion Narodovy 4 ways? Is there a photo?


----------



## Petr

^^
Rails are waiting for a planed 3rd line


----------



## Petr

more M2

http://www.metro.waw.pl/dziennik-budowy-ii-linia-odcinek-centralny.html










daylight from the surface


----------



## Petr

and more


----------



## Petr

and more


----------



## [email protected]

impressive


----------



## Blackhavvk

Petr said:


> ^^
> Rails are waiting for a planed 3rd line


Cool. Very original looks. Now Warsaw Metro is like no one in the world. I watched the projects future stations. Very beautiful 3 stations western extension of Line 2. Are there any plans to start building more in the near future?


----------



## Liwnik

Today city announced tender for 6 new stations.




> Warszawa ogłasza przetarg na rozbudowę metra o 3+3


http://www.transport-publiczny.pl/w...a-przetarg-na-rozbudowe-metra-o-33-45664.html


----------



## Petr

Blackhavvk said:


> Cool. Very original looks. Now Warsaw Metro is like no one in the world. I watched the projects future stations. Very beautiful 3 stations western extension of Line 2. Are there any plans to start building more in the near future?


For the next 6 year next 11 stations of the M2 are planned. At the moment there's no any other real plan. 
On the other hand for year the 2016 is planned general renovation of the Cross-City Line, our main underground commuter rail line


----------



## WB2010

Three stations of the westward extension of the second metro line:

Wolska/Płocka station









Moczydło/Młynów station









Księcia Janusza station







The results of both tenders (for westward and eastward extensions) should be announced in late spring 2015. The contractors will then have 38 months to finish the construction - it means that by 2018/2019 the second metro line will be 13,5 kilometres long with 13 stations.


----------



## dimlys1994

Petr said:


> For the next 6 year next 11 stations of the M2 are planned. At the moment there's no any other real plan.
> On the other hand for year the 2016 is planned general renovation of the Cross-City Line, our main underground commuter rail line


Restoration of Cross City Line with Śródmieście station? That would be nice. In fact I like this station


----------



## mborek

Petr said:


> In years 2014-2016 in Warsaw central districts there will be mounted 625 of bus & tram stop sheds of this type.
> 
> First of them will be opened next Monday on the Prosta Street. To the end of the year is planned mounting of the next 180 sheds.


OMG, can't believe that is _of happenings_! :shocked:

I've already started to get used to the thought that Warsaw would be stuck with those horrible bus/tram sheds for ever...





















Petr said:


> *M2*
> 
> [...]


IMHO, Warsaw deserves a better design than that.


----------



## Urbanista1

I thought so at the beginning but now it's starting to grow on me.


----------



## Petr

^^
I have similar feelings about this. 
I love colours of the CNK and Rondo ONZ entrances. I like Świętokrzyska and Nowy Świat entrances. I have mixed feelings about Rondo Daszyńskiego, Stadion Narodowy and Wileński entrances.


----------



## Iluminat

I used to hate this M for Metro designs and I can't say I love it now but it looked much worse on the renders, same with the stations design and this postmodern "plastic" feel I think I actually like it by now..


----------



## Trupman

Petr said:


>


Reminds me kind of metro stations in Vienna.


----------



## Petr

First of the currently modernized 27 KM (Masovian Railways) EN57 EMUs:



















Initial visualizations of the 6 EMUs that will be delivered by Newag in 2016 for WKD (Warsaw Commuter Railway):


----------



## Petr

first new (of 625) tram&bus shed :cheers:


zbieraj said:


> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cdn ...


----------



## Petr

...


zbieraj said:


> 7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9.


----------



## rakcancer

Is this some kind of human on bench compression/tension test? :nuts:


zbieraj said:


> 1.
> 6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cdn ...


----------



## Petr

^^
yep :nuts:


----------



## Petr

These new sheds will be great visual change for the city


zbieraj said:


> A wieczorem wygląda to tak:
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fotorelacja wstawiona automatycznie.


----------



## FabriFlorence

^^ The sheds are beautiful but IMHO the lack of display with digital information is a serious mistake.

The sheds should have LCD monitor like this:


----------



## rychlik

mborek said:


> IMHO, Warsaw deserves a better design than that.












No they don't. They look great and stand out. You'll know exactly where the metro line is, unlike in other major cities. I like color in design and architecture. Warsaw actually needs more of it.


----------



## rychlik

Elevator entrances are also being built for this line. 










https://www.facebook.com/warszawaodnowa?fref=photo


----------



## syn.komtura

FabriFlorence said:


> The sheds are beautiful but IMHO the *lack of display with digital information is a serious mistake*.
> 
> The sheds should have LCD monitor like this:
> http://www.aesys.com/images/default...rmative/led-bus-stop-sign_06_web.jpg?sfvrsn=9


Damn. And now you've spoiled all the joy & pride...


----------



## Petr

FabriFlorence said:


> The sheds should have LCD monitor like this: http://www.aesys.com/images/default...rmative/led-bus-stop-sign_06_web.jpg?sfvrsn=9


Your'e right, but you must remember that infrastructure necessary to provide real time timetables (sensors, radio connection etc.) isn't cheap. It has been implemented on 3 Warsaw tram lines so far. We have a few thousands bus & tram stops.


----------



## Scizoid.Trans.Prog.

The new Metro entrances looks disgusting... Colorful diarrhea.


----------



## rakcancer

It is not bad... I like them.


----------



## rychlik

Scizoid.Trans.Prog. said:


> The new Metro entrances looks disgusting... Colorful diarrhea.


Can you be more extreme in your opinion?


----------



## Petr

Construction of the tram line in Tarchomin:


el_kocurro said:


> Zdziśki.
> 
> Coraz mniej "twardego mięsa", czyli szyn, drutów itd. Budowa bliska finiszu. Więcej dziesie się wokół...
> 
> 1. Uziemiony kawałek torowiska, przy czym termin "uzmiemiony" tu nie ma nic wspólenego z elektryką  W głębi - nad Światowida jeszcze nie ma trakcji górnej.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Swoją drogą trochę z tymi ostatnimi kawałkami bez ziemi zamieszałem. Został jeszcze taki przy Myśliborskiej. Przewody częściowo na docelowych mocowaniach a częściowo jeszcze na tymczasowych.





el_kocurro said:


> 14. Platforma już uporządkowana. Choć dalej do poprawki - wiele płyt klawiszuje i nie leży równo. :/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15. Porządki, porządki...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cdn ...


----------



## Petr

...


el_kocurro said:


> 16. ...porządki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18. I jeszcze porządki.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 19. Tu malutki kawałek bez ziemi. W głębi razi stary betonowy słup. :/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cdn ...


----------



## Petr

...


el_kocurro said:


> 23. Platforma jeszcze zabałaganiona.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 24. Trwa montaż ramienia (wysięgnika) na słupie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 25. Oooo, słup z uszami. I to nie jeden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cdn ...





el_kocurro said:


> 26. Ślad pod tor ku Winnicy zasypany kruszywem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 28.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 29. Przejście w poprzek pętli.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30. Gustowna wersja płotka bez szyb. Gdyby taka stanęła wzdłuż torowsika zamiast tych tandetntych drabinek, nie byłoby zgrzytu estetycznego.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cdn ...


----------



## Petr

...


el_kocurro said:


> 31. Trwa szlifowanie torów. Platforma prawie gotowa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 32. Platforma dla wsiadających. Ze skomplikowaną rampą najazdową.





el_kocurro said:


> 37.


----------



## Marbur66

I found the new subway entrances a bit tacky at first, but now I think they are quite nice.


----------



## Petr

We finally have official date of the opening of the *M2*. It's December the 14th.


----------



## Petr

Direct connection between M1&M2 platforms:


----------



## uunxx

Petr said:


> Your'e right, but you must remember that infrastructure necessary to provide real time timetables (sensors, radio connection etc.) isn't cheap. It has been implemented on 3 Warsaw tram lines so far. We have a few thousands bus & tram stops.


Such systems work in many other Polish cities for years, I don't think it should be problem for Warsaw.


----------



## Woonsocket54

Petr said:


> We finally have official date of the opening of the *M2*. It's December the 14th.


Great news! That's a big weekend in Europe transit.

2014.12.13 - Opening of Paris tram T6 line 
2014.12.14 - ICE trains begin serving Vienna airport
2014.12.14 - new overnight train introduced between Sofia and Budapest
2014.12.14 - TGV-Lyria begins Lille-Geneva TGV service


----------



## Petr

uunxx said:


> Such systems work in many other Polish cities for years, I don't think it should be problem for Warsaw.


As I explained, Passenger Information System is already installed in Warsaw on 3 tram lines. Next lines are planned. As far as I know PIS isn't installed on the entire transport network in any Polish city.


----------



## kebe

Petr said:


> As I explained, Passenger Information System is already installed in Warsaw on 3 tram lines. Next lines are planned. As far as I know PIS isn't installed on the entire transport network in any Polish city.


2 main tram transport corridors (Al. Jerozolimskie, Solidarności - Wolska - Połczyńska) and one short corridor in Targowa. New one are planned in Jana Pawła II, Towarowa and maybe Grochowska. Rather than future expanding this network there are plans to expand information services via mobile apps.


----------



## Urbanista1

much better to use mobile apps to expand this service and save the money, a luxury that really isn't necessary everywhere.


----------



## WB2010

Today, one week before the local elections, the authorities of Warsaw decided to open the new 7 stations of M2 to all visitors. Thousands of people came to admire the new line of the Warsaw underground:









































































Regular service should start on the 14th of December :cheers:​


----------



## Petr

*My today's gallery of the M2 (288 pics):*
https://onedrive.live.com/?cid=2aa971fb1f3acc74&id=2AA971FB1F3ACC74!539


----------



## rychlik

The new stations look great.


----------



## Petr

new schemes in metro trains:


msichal said:


> Patrzcie, co właśnie ujrzałem w składzie inspiro nr 61. Aż musiałem was poinformować pisząc z telefonu


----------



## DocentX

kafarek said:


> ........
> jeszcze kilka zdjęć .


:cheers:


----------



## Trupman

DocentX said:


> :cheers:


The platform in the first picture looks really narrow for a transfer station.


----------



## prOBIgy95

very nice pics of your new line, it looks awesome  I hope you'll use it with love  greetings from Budapest


----------



## dimlys1994

^^Wait, wait, is line is still tested?


----------



## JanVL

Yes it is. It will be taken into service next month. But since tomorrow there are local elections, the city had to show it this week to the electorate .


----------



## rakcancer

Petr said:


> New Warsaw bus/tram shelter once again:


These shelters are pretty but also they look like they are well sealed against wind and rain at least in this picture.


----------



## Petr

Construction of the tram line on the Powstańców Śląskich Street:


----------



## Petr

Construction of the tram line on the Powstańców Śląskich Street:


Sławek;119841146 said:


> Kolejne zdjecia z budowy. Od pętli tramwajowej do skrzyżowania z Radiową. Potem spadł deszcz i popsuł dalsze plany


----------



## Petr

Construction of the tram line in Tarchomin:


Sławek;119840971 said:


> Wybrałem się dziś specjalnie z Ursynowa na Białołękę w celu odzwiedzenia tej budowy. Zacząłem na ul. Światowida jak tory przecinają skrzyżowanie z nieistniejącą jeszcze ulicą. Skończyłem za pętlą. :cheers:





Sławek;119841018 said:


> c.d.


I've created one extra pano from Sławek's photos:


----------



## rakcancer

*City of Warsaw ordered 10 of Solaris Urbino 12 Electric first fully electric buses. Delivery is scheduled between May and June 2015. By 2016 it should be around 30 electric buses on streets of Warsaw.
*


----------



## Petr

^^
http://www.transport-publiczny.pl/wiadomosci/warszawa-podpisala-umowe-z-solarisem-46834.html


----------



## rakcancer

^^ Unfortunately in polish only.


----------



## rakcancer

Updated tram network in Warsaw:
Source:
http://urbanrail.net./eu/pl/war/tram/warszawa-tram.htm


----------



## Petr

On December the 24th was opened tram extension in Tarchomin. It has 2.2 km and 4 stops.



















our mayor 









technical tram


----------



## tunnel owl

Petr said:


> On December the 24th was opened tram extension in Tarchomin. It has 2.2 km and 4 stops.


What are the future projects for tram in Warsaw, besides Tarchomin and Bemowo. Is there any actual plan for linking Stegny and Wilanow to tram-network? I remember plans of this and the streets seem to be suitable for such line.


----------



## Petr

^^
Line from the West Train Station to Wilanów is the most probable next project at the moment. Local government intiated discussion about BRT instead of tram lines for other directions. But specialists are (fortunately) skeptical about this idea.


----------



## dimlys1994

Petr said:


> ^^
> Line from the West Train Station to Wilanów is the most probable next project at the moment. Local government intiated discussion about BRT instead of tram lines for other directions. But specialists are (fortunately) skeptical about this idea


What do you mean 'skeptical'? Is BRT is exprensive?


----------



## Falubaz

^^Quite the opposite. It's just that tram-lovers here hate buses.


----------



## tunnel owl

Falubaz said:


> ^^Quite the opposite. It's just that tram-lovers here hate buses.


 Well, but in case of Warsaw, if a tramway-network exists, it makes sense to build tramway if busses are working beyond capacity.


----------



## Petr

dimlys1994 said:


> What do you mean 'skeptical'? Is BRT is exprensive?


Costs of a modern BRT line and tram line are comparable, but we don't have space for extra BRT lines in the centre. On the other hand new tram lines are easily connectable to existing network.


----------



## Petr

More photos of the Tarchomin extension by *kafarek*:


----------



## Petr

...


kafarek said:


> Najbardziej podoba mi się dobra prędkość i jakość torowiska.Reszta wiadomo stronę wcześniej .
> dwa krótkie


----------



## skyfann

The puclic Transport in Warschau looks very amazing


----------



## dexter2

Knapik


----------



## rakcancer

Petr said:


> ^^
> Line from the West Train Station to Wilanów is the most probable next project at the moment. Local government intiated discussion about BRT instead of tram lines for other directions. But specialists are (fortunately) skeptical about this idea.



I know, I may be against some people here and I know this is mostly about the cost of construction but being big supporter of trams I don't think this line would make that much sens. Wilanow is growing rapidly. Who knows but it may be in 15 years close to a size of next door Ursynow. It is located far from center as Ursynow is. Shouldn't be considered a next metro line instead of building tram line? That line would serve not only Wilanow but Stegny and Lower Mokotow. Also, if there is even no plans to build such a line wouldn't be better like it is in case of Tarchomin, build tram lines connecting Wilanow with existing Metro line in Ursynow or in Sluzew?


----------



## Chris80678

skyfann said:


> Its looking great!


It will be even better when M2 opens mid 2015 :cheers:


----------



## Urbanista1

I like these new PESA, they kind of grow on you, look a little nerdy, but in a very cool way.


----------



## Petr

^^
You don't have to excuse yourself, I belong to the minority who likes new Pesa for Warsaw. This minority isn't small at all.


----------



## Petr

Article in English about Tarchomin tram extension:
http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/urban/single-view/view/warszawa-trams-extended-to-tarchomin.html


> *Warszawa trams extended to Tarchomin*
> 29 Dec 2014
> 
> POLAND: The next stage of Tramwaje Warszawskie’s extension to serve the capital's rapidly-expanding Tarchomin district was opened for revenue service on December 24.
> 
> The first stage of the new line was completed as far as Marii Curie Skłodowski bridge in January 2013, and the latest extension to Kościelny adds a further 4·5 km plus four more stops. The final 3 km to the eventual terminus at Winnica is expected to be opened within the next year. Civil engineering works for the latest section were undertaken by ZUE at a cost of 65m złoty.
> 
> The new line is served by route 2, which offers a journey time from Tarchomin Kościelny to the metro interchange at Młociny of around 15 min. As no turning loops have been provided during the staged construction programme, the line is operated by TW’s six bi-directional Swing trams; these will be augmented by 35 Jazz Duo cars now on order from Pesa.
> 
> Once the new trams are available, TW will be able to step up the service frequency. The long-term plan envisages route 2 running every 4 min, supplemented by an extension of route 17 every 8 min.]


Well visible green railway


----------



## Petr

^^
One small correction to the article. The new part of the line is 2.2 km long not 4-5 km long. The Line 2 connects the Tarchomin neighbourhood with the M1 metro line northern terminus through the Vistula river. Journey according to a timetable takes 13-14 minutes.

Rute map:
https://maps.google.com/maps?t=k&q=.../kml?tripID=8152467&output=classic&dg=feature

Videos of the entire line 2. Journey there and back again:


esbek said:


> Wszystkich którzy nie mieli jeszcze okazji przejechać się nową linią na Tarchomin, zapraszam na filmową przejażdżkę.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trzeba przyznać, że tramwaj chyżo pomyka, gdyby nie ogranicznik w Pesie, to prawdopodobnie motorniczy jeździli by jeszcze szybciej. Na trasie jest chyba najdłuższy odcinek między przystankami w Warszawie (2227 m - tyle wyświetlało się na monitorze w kabinie) który tramwaj rozkładowo przejeżdża w 3 minuty. Dylatacje na moście mają ograniczenia prędkości do 45 km/h co jest przyzwoitą prędkością. Jedyne minusy trasy to światła przy Myśliborskiej i całkowicie zbędne światło na przejściu dla pieszych przy przystanku Stare Świdry. W tym miejscu wystarczyło by migające pomarańczowe światło z sygnałem dźwiękowym wzbudzane przez nadjeżdżający tramwaj. Ale takie rozwiązanie jest chyba zbyt skomplikowane dla miłościwie nam panującego Inżyniera Ruchu M.St. Warszawy, który woli proste 50 sygnalizatorów na jednym skrzyżowaniu.
> Na filmie warto zwrócić uwagę (za przystankiem Tarchomin) jak pożyteczne może być słuchanie muzyki przez słuchawki i nie zawracanie sobie głowy światłami. W ten sposób można być nominowanym do nagrody Darwina.





esbek said:


> Co do częstotliwości to 2-ka kursuje w szczycie co 6 minut, a po za co 8. Wieczorem po 21 jest cykl 10-cio minutowy co nie jest wcale rzadką częstotliwością. Jak jechałem trochę po 12-stej i o ile na Tarchomin jechało może z 10-15 osób, to już kurs powrotny zabrał ze trzy razy tyle.
> 
> Aby Ci którzy pojechali w wirtualną podróż na Tarchomin Kościelny nie marzli tam na przystanku, podstawiam wagon do jazdy powrotnej. Trasa linii 2 Tarchomin Kościelny - Metro Młociny. Zapraszam wsiadajcie.


----------



## dimlys1994

Well, according latest news, if everything will go as it should be, Bemovo Ratusz - Radiowa tram section will open on 1st February


----------



## WB2010

*Warsaw tram network*










red - existing lines
blue - mentioned above Bemowo Ratusz - Radiowa section
green - extensions that will be built between 2016 and 2018
orange - tram routes that may be built by 2022


----------



## Petr

First of 2 locos and 22 double-decker coaches prepared for 160 km/h v-max ordered in Pesa by regional rail operator Koleje Mazowieckie:

http://www.rynek-kolejowy.pl/55330/pierwsze_pudlo_gamy_dla_kolei_mazowieckich_odebrane.htm


----------



## bmcc

Whens Metro Line II open, nobody seems to know????


----------



## Petr

^^
You're right, nobody knows.


----------



## Scizoid.Trans.Prog.

That was a one big fake by a old-new mayor of Warsaw. She was convincing people that the central M2 will be opened soon after the elections. Now when she won the elections "nobody knows when it will be opened"


----------



## Chris80678

Safety checks come first over an unfulfilled opening date. Nobody is going to be grateful if accidents or fatalities happen on M2 because safety checks were not fully completed


----------



## Scizoid.Trans.Prog.

That's for sure, but it all looks now, that they were aware at that time, that it will not be opened soon... And that's the case


----------



## Chris80678

I agree that the proposed opening dates for end of 2014 should never have been promised in the first place :bash:

All we can do is wait and see now


----------



## Petr

Video about finishing works in the M2. Unfortunately only in Polish.


----------



## metro-world

*Line 2 opening*

well there are some delay in finishing works. and the tests and obtaining operation permission tooks longer than expect. 
At April 7 is the 20. anniversary of Metro - and the Metro organisation is working to open the line together with this jubilee.


----------



## tunnel owl

Chris80678 said:


> I agree that the proposed opening dates for end of 2014 should never have been promised in the first place :bash:
> 
> All we can do is wait and see now


Hmm, if I recall correctly, the technical and reasonable opening date should be something between february and april 2015. Basic thing is, that it´s not enough to test each component but to test the whole operation for let´s say max. 4 weeks. Since a small fire occured, luckily engineers have priority again, not politicians.


----------



## Chris80678

tunnel owl said:


> Hmm, if I recall correctly, the technical and reasonable opening date should be something between february and april 2015. Basic thing is, that it´s not enough to test each component but to test the whole operation for let´s say max. 4 weeks. Since a small fire occured, luckily engineers have priority again, not politicians.


Like I said, wait and see


----------



## Petr

Video about current Warsaw municipal infrastructural investments. From 8:26 to 8:45 drone flight over Powstańców Śląskich Street and tram line construction.


----------



## Petr

City Bus Facility (MZA) - municipal bus company - started construction of a first two-level city bus garage here:
https://www.google.pl/maps/place/Za...2!3m1!1s0x471ecd89c6c56375:0x9bf7bc274fa1ca79


----------



## Petr

New tram line on Powstańców Śląskich Street should be opened on February the 2nd or February the 3rd.

http://warszawa.gazeta.pl/warszawa/1,34862,17290897.html

*blue* - existing tram lines
*red* - opening planned for early February


----------



## Chris80678

I can't get over why Stadion station on M2 has to be ruined with those hideous noise / acoustic screens. They just cover part of the fangora graphics on the wall hno:


----------



## Petr

Wi-Fi hotspots have already been installed in 70 city buses. Till the end of the year 2015 they will be installed in next 230 buses:

http://www.um.warszawa.pl/aktualnosci/hotspoty-w-autobusach


----------



## Petr

First 10 of 35 ordered LNG *Solbus* buses arrived to Warsaw:

https://www.facebook.com/mza.warszawa?fref=photo


----------



## natansalda

I love the wi-fi logo in Warsaw


----------



## Chris80678

The wait for Warsaw M2 entering service continues .... hno:


----------



## dimlys1994

Taken from Poland railways thread:



JanVL said:


> *Warszawa Włochy - new station*
> 
> Current:
> 
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-Ec2bYrr5nYk/TpqS6JzEGdI/AAAAAAAAKmI/URwKQa04o7g/s1600/pkp+w%C5%82ochy.jpg
> 
> Project:


----------



## Petr

Began construction of the railway West Station (Dworzec Zachodni). Opening is planned in a year:







































zielaczek said:


> Kilka zdjęć z wczoraj. Dziś już szykowali się do deskowania. Pewnie w przyszłym tygodniu będą już wylewać "podłogę" nowego dworca.


----------



## Chris80678

http://tvnwarszawa.tvn24.pl/print/i...-juz-tylko-na-pociagi-i-pasazerow,157041.html

Rondo Daszyńskiego station on M2 is now licensed for use :cheers:. This is the first station of the second metro line, which passes the control of the Provincial Inspector of Building. Only 6 more stations to license for use


----------



## bloganista

Chris80678 said:


> I can't get over why Stadion station on M2 has to be ruined with those hideous noise / acoustic screens. They just cover part of the fangora graphics on the wall hno:


Thankfully the acoustic screens obscure that awful kitsch typography.


----------



## bloganista

Chris80678 said:


> http://tvnwarszawa.tvn24.pl/print/i...-juz-tylko-na-pociagi-i-pasazerow,157041.html
> 
> Rondo Daszynskiego station on M2 is now licensed for use :cheers:. This is the first station of the second metro line, which passes the control of the Provincial Inspector of Building. Only 6 more stations to license for use


Should the health & safety checks really be taking so long and why aren't the stations checked simultaneously? 

Rondo Daszynskiego's been given the go-ahead but the health & safety check has taken about 6 weeks. 
Multiply 6 weeks by the number of stations and tunnels that remain to be checked (6) and that leaves us with a total of 36 weeks!

So with a bit of luck the central section of line 2 should be fully operational by October this year.


----------



## Petr

New visualizations of the Newag Impuls EMU for Koleje Mazowieckie. This year 12 of those EMUs will be delivered for KM.
Their v-max will be 160 km/h. They will have 206 seats and 325 standing places.

http://www.rynek-kolejowy.pl/55688/efektowne_impulsy_dla_kolei_mazowieckich_[nowe_wizualizacje].htm


----------



## Petr

First of 30 short Pesa Jazz trams for Warsaw u/c:


----------



## Petr

tram line "1" entire route:










esbek said:


> Zapraszam na przejażdżkę warszawskim tramwajem.
> Linia 1 Banacha - Annopol sfilmowana prawie rok temu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Całą trasę tramwaj pokonał w około 50 minut. Po wycięciu przystanków i zatrzymań, pozostało mniej niż 33 minuty. Czyli tramwaj 1/3 czasu na trasie stoi. W Niemczech postojów przy podobnych liniach jest o połowę mniej.


----------



## Andrej_LJ

What is the cost and delivery time (from contract signing) for these Newag Impuls EMU for Koleje Mazowieckie?


----------



## Petr

Andrej_LJ said:


> What is the cost and delivery time (from contract signing) for these Newag Impuls EMU for Koleje Mazowieckie?


Newag won bid and signed contract in November 2014. Trains wili be delivered form 2nd quarter to 4rd quarter of 2015. Contract is worth 257 million PLN/ 61.6 million € what gives around 5.15 million € for the train.


----------



## Petr

tram line "9" entire route:










esbek said:


> Najczęściej chyba filmowana linia Tramwajów Warszawskich.
> Linia 9 P+R Aleja Krakowska - Gocławek. Linia tak prosta, że suma zakrętów nie przekracza 90 stopni (nie licząc pętli)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tutaj też z 55 minutowego nagrania po wycięciu postojów pozostało 34 minuty. Czyli przyjmując 20 sekund na przystanek przy odpowiednim priorytecie można skrócić przejazd o ok. 8-10 minut.


----------



## Chris80678

http://www.transport-publiczny.pl/wi...nie-47767.html

Today (13th Feb 2015) Dworzec Wileński station on M2 is now licensed for use

Only another 4 stations left to check and issue licences to use for, plus seperate licences for the ventilation shafts and the connecting tunnel linking M2 to M1 at Świętokrzyska

If the rest of the licences are issued by the end of February and the two weeks period of testing of trains (without passengers) run smoothly than M2 could open for use to passengers in mid-March!


----------



## dimlys1994

Well, Warsaw, congratulations on new tram extension - route 11 between Bemovo Ratusz and Radiowa. Opening was today:cheers:


----------



## rakcancer

New tram extension between Bemowo Ratusz and Radiowo:
Some works along tramway line still in progress.





Original post here:


Thompson04 said:


> Film z przejazdu w obie strony:
> 
> W pierwszym przejeździe miałem okazję spotkać m.in. dyrektora ZTM Wiesława Witka i rzecznika Igora Krajnowa, jak i redaktora portalu Transport-Publiczny.pl Witolda Urbanowicza, wszystkich serdecznie pozdrawiam
> 
> PS. Aha, konsultacje w sprawie zmian autobusowych ruszają 27 lutego!


----------



## rakcancer

Check out that old antique tram at 6:34 in that video above. Wondering if this is only for weekend service?


----------



## chauffeur

rakcancer said:


> Check out that old antique tram at 6:34 in that video above. Wondering if this is only for weekend service?


For new route opening:
http://www.kmkm.waw.pl/index.php/start/wydarzenia/855-liniab


----------



## FrankYCH

Always good to see tramway extensions anywhere in the world. And a new tram route for Warsaw.


----------



## dimlys1994

Hi, guys! I need to know how bus routes will be rerouted after fire on Łazienkowski Bridge? Is there any plan of it?


----------



## kebe

dimlys1994 said:


> Hi, guys! I need to know how bus routes will be rerouted after fire on Łazienkowski Bridge? Is there any plan of it?


http://ztm.waw.pl/ 
Everything via Poniatowski Brigde.


----------



## dimlys1994

kebe said:


> http://ztm.waw.pl/
> Everything via Poniatowski Brigde.


Thanks


----------



## Petr

Official Warsaw rail transport scheme with 2 new tram extensions: *line 2* lengthened to *Tarchomin Kościelny* and new *line 11* along *Powstańców Śląskich Street*:


----------



## Chris80678

Growing pressure to get M2 open now due to the fire on Łazienkowski Bridge. But WINB not finished their checks to issue licence for use for the remaining M2 stations (they are checking Stadion Narodowy station now)


----------



## bloganista

^^
That map is a total mess.


----------



## Petr

tram line "15" entire route:










esbek said:


> Kolejna warszawska trasa linia 15 P+R Aleja Krakowska - Marymont Potok. Kręcona zimą w zeszłym roku, przez co nie można zobaczyć urody trawiastego torowiska na Żoliborzu. Ale zapraszam do obejrzenia gdyż końcowego odcinka trasy chyba dotychczas nikt nie filmował.


----------



## Petr

Brand new line "11":



esbek said:


> Wczoraj rano wybrałem się na przejażdżkę linią 11. Oczywiście filmowałem trasę, co prawda nie z kabiny motorniczego, ale z za niej. Efekt do obejrzenia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pomiędzy 14'30 - 18'00 tramwaj pokonuje nowy odcinek na ul. Powstańców Śląskich.


----------



## Chris80678

There is ever increasing pressure to open M2 now because Łazienkowski bridge may remain closed until at least 2017 and may need a complete re-build

Update on M2:

http://www.se.pl/wydarzenia/warszaw...je-metra-jest-zgoda-dla-kopernika_536867.html
(in Polish)

Rough English summary of article:

Construction supervision has confirmed that M2 Centrum Nauki Kopernik may be used. Checks carried out by inspectors showed no deficiencies, and the performance is in accordance with the project 

Tomorrow (20th February 2015) are announced checks on M2 Nowy Swiat-Universytet. Officials hope that the other three stations: Stadium, Świętokrzyska and Rondo ONZ along with tunnels and ventilation will be checked next week. Having got permission to use entire M2 line, Metro Warszawskie will begin two weeks of testing the trains. Around middle of March passengers should be able to fully use the whole of M2


----------



## Chris80678

Update on M2:


Licences to use Centrum Nauki Kopernik, Świętokrzyska, and Nowy Świat-Uniwersytet were all granted today (20th February 2015):cheers:


http://www.transport-publiczny.pl/w...woleniem-w-tym-problematyczne-cnk-47853.html#
(in Polish)


Rough English summary of article:

Licences to use Centrum Nauki Kopernik, Świętokrzyska and Nowy Świat-Uniwersytet were all granted today :cheers:

That just leaves Rondo ONZ & Stadion Narodowy to check and issue licences for - there is a huge push to complete all final checks and to issue all licences for use by the end of February to allow for a full two weeks of testing empty trains on the entire M2 line :banana:


----------



## bloganista

I do not understand why tunnelling and excavation works towards Wolska and Szwedzka can not go ahead now for metro 2, unless its a funding issue in which case the problem should have been sorted out years ago. 

The ineptitude of the people responsible for this is infuriating. 
With no tunnelling and excavation work happening we're just wasting precious time.


----------



## Chris80678

bloganista said:


> I do not understand why tunnelling and excavation works towards Wolska and Szwedzka can not go ahead now for metro 2, unless its a funding issue in which case the problem should have been sorted out years ago.
> 
> The ineptitude of the people responsible for this is infuriating.
> With no tunnelling and excavation work happening we're just wasting precious time.


It has taken long enough to get the central portion of M2 built :lol: but Warsaw will get there in extending it further west and east

Why are your posts always so negative bloganista?


----------



## Petr

tram line "31" - feeder line for huge business district Służewiec Przemysłowy, entire route:










esbek said:


> Zapraszam na film z zeszłorocznego kursu linią 31 Metro Wilanowska - Służewiec. Trójskład 105-tek na trasie, kurs poranny czyli pusto do Metra Wierzbno, a na tym przystanku tłum mimo, że chwilę wcześniej jechała 18-tka.


----------



## lechevallierpatrick

These videos of tramway lines«(11-15-31 etc...)with the maps showing where they are is really a big plus...I have never been to Warsaw but I now know the polish capital a little bit more because of you...Thank you very much-Merci beaucoup....


----------



## Petr

^^
I'm glad, You're enjoying it, but *esbek* deserves thanks in the first place. I'm just adding maps from wikipedia.


----------



## lechevallierpatrick

Maaps are as important as the video because they show us exactly where the lines run....it is importtant because I live very far away from you (Québec-Canada)


----------



## Petr

^^
Indeed, it gives a good idea about Warsaw's main streets.


----------



## Petr

New short Pesa Jazz 

https://www.facebook.com/TwojMotorniczy?ref=ts&fref=ts










http://www.transport-publiczny.pl/wiadomosci/pierwszy-krotki-jazz-w-stolicy-48167.html


----------



## Petr

Q22 tower construction 


ErichHot said:


> Pogoda dopisała


----------



## JanVL

And the Warsaw Spire










By krystiand


----------



## rychlik

I want to go to Warsaw and ride the metro.


----------



## Petr

^^
Take a plane, come and ride. 

Rondo ONZ M2 station


----------



## Petr

Rondo Daszyńskiego M2 station


----------



## Petr

Pesa Jazz Duo


kafarek said:


> 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4


----------



## Petr

del


----------



## Petr

Pesa Jazz Duo and Konstal 13N 


Muri 91 said:


> Plac Politechniki dziś chwilę po 10:00 - zderzenie przeszłości z przyszłością:
> 
> Konstal 13N o numerze 407 jako wycieczka w stronę Metra Politechnika
> Pesa Jazz Duo 128N o numerze 3603 jako dziesiątka w stronę Osiedla Górczewska.


----------



## Petr

Passenger Information System on the lately opened line in Tarchomin district:


amit0 said:


> Wiosna. SIP-y kwitną. Dziś wzeszły na przystankach przy Myśliborskiej...


----------



## Petr

yellow dominates in our public space 

photo by *kafarek*


----------



## Petr

More visualizations of the new 2-level, partly underground, parking for the city buses.

Source, designers website: http://krymow.pl/portfolio/item/zajezdnia-autobusowa-warszawa/!


----------



## Petr

It's not strictly information concerning Warsaw, but Warsaw is a main hub of PKP Intercity, Polish national rail operator.

First Pesa Dart EMU of 20 ordered by PKP Intercity is under construction.
Its v-max will be 160 km/h. In the long term Pesa plans homologation for 200 km/h v-max for Dart. Pesa has also gained 7 mn PLN (1.7 mn €) funding form the National Centre for Research and Development for the prototype of Dart. 

Info in Polish:
http://www.rynek-kolejowy.pl/56998/tak_wyglada_pesa_dart.htm


----------



## kebe

^^ THIS is proper thread for previous content. This is related to Warsaw like Paris-Moscow train that is passing by Warsaw.


----------



## Petr

^^
It's Your point of view. I have different one.


----------



## Petr

New bike path on the Jan Paweł II Avenue:


kafarek said:


>


----------



## dimlys1994

Taken from Polish railway thread:



JanVL said:


> In Warsaw the Main Station will be (re)built together with a complex of houses and offices. The station was destroyed during the war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://nowawarszawa.pl/bigbaner/tak-zmieni-sie-dworzec-glowny-wizualizacje/


----------



## Petr

In the Politechnika M1 station subway has been unveiled mosaic commemorating 600th anniversary of the establishment of the diplomatic relations between Poland and Ottoman Empire in the year 1414.

Mosaic shows contemporary panoramas of Warsaw and Istanbul:

http://www.transport-publiczny.pl/w...arszawy-i-stambulu-na-politechnice-48852.html



















https://www.facebook.com/hanna.gronkiewiczwaltz/posts/899158006811192


----------



## Petr

*real time GPS tram tracker:*
http://tramwaje.kloch.net/mapa.php


----------



## dexter2

Those icons are hilarious.


----------



## Petr

^^
It's not official, so what do You expect? 

Official tracker for SKM Trójmiasto isn't much better:
http://www.skm.pkp.pl/o-nas/mapa-trasy-skm/


----------



## kurz.L

Petr said:


> In the Politechnika M1 station subway has been unveiled mosaic commemorating 600th anniversary of the establishment of the diplomatic relations between Poland and Ottoman Empire in the year 1414.
> 
> Mosaic shows contemporary panoramas of Warsaw and Istanbul:
> 
> http://www.transport-publiczny.pl/w...arszawy-i-stambulu-na-politechnice-48852.html


Marvellous! :cheers:


----------



## Iluminat

Better than plain wall I guess...


----------



## bloganista

^^
Yes, almost anything is better than a urine-stained blank wall.

It has an infantile style that's suitable for kids and young teenagers to gawp at.


----------



## Petr

:blahblah:


----------



## rakcancer

Renders of new trains for WKD (commuter train for Warszawa-Grodzisk Mazowiecki line) made by Newag Poland.


----------



## dimlys1994

^^Looks like large commuter rail car rather tram vehicle


----------



## rakcancer

It has a bit extravagant design which for me is OK. Someone called it train with _Pluto the dog_ face


----------



## rakcancer

del


----------



## Petr

^^
It has standard gauge 1,435 mm.  It's suburban LRT actually.

BTW WKD gained Swiss Funds for its redevelopment:

http://www.wkd-sppw.eu/index.php?content=news&id=28&lng=en



> *Contract Agreement for the delivery of 6 electric traction units has been signed*
> 
> On 26 August 2014 at the Marshal Office of the Mazovian Voivodeship, the Company’s Executive Officers and the representatives of NEWAG Company signed the Rolling Stock Delivery Contract Agreement in the presence of Marshal Adam Struzik. There are good news for the passengers of the Warsaw Commuter Rail (WKD). Within the two coming years the Company, the major shareholder of which is the Regional Government of the Mazovian Voivodeship, will purchase 6 modern electric traction units co-financed within the framework of the Swiss-Polish Co-operation Programme.
> 
> The new rolling stock will ensure better quality and comfort of travel for passengers, including primarily the residents of 6 communes: Michałowice, Pruszków, Brwinów, Milanówek, Podkowa Leśna, Grodzisk Mazowiecki and two Warsaw districts – Włochy and Ochota. This will also mean better safety. Every single vehicle will be equipped with the monitoring system as well as the video surveillance system, ventilation and air conditioning of passenger cars, including the arrangement of windows and their number that allow for the natural ventilation inside the vehicle, and the passenger counting system.
> 
> A vehicle of 60 m in length will comprise 6 train cars for the total number of 164 passenger seats overall. Every single vehicle will have the space capacity for four seats for passengers in wheelchairs and manually discharged ramps in the number of 4 units at both ends of the vehicle as well as the capacity for the safe transport of at least 8 bicycles.
> 
> Every vehicle will be equipped with the fully integrated passenger information system and exterior LED panels as well as LCD screens positioned for good visibility from any place in the interior of a vehicle.
> 
> The rolling stock is purchased and delivered within the framework of the Project titled „Development of the public transport in Warsaw metropolitan area through improvement of the WKD (Warsaw Commuter Rail) efficiency, reliability and safety”.
> 
> The tasks executed under the Project constitute the subsequent stage of the comprehensive upgrade of the WKD transport system that will provide for integration with other means of public transport in conformity with the Development Strategy for the Mazovian Voivodeship. This objective would not be successfully achieved if it were not for the capital expenditures incurred on the rolling stock that will improve attractiveness of the public transport services. In effect of the study visit and information exchange with companies operating in the transport market in Switzerland, the WKD representatives had a chance to learn about the public transport management success stories that are characteristic for the public transport systems in Switzerland.
> 
> Implementation of the Project commenced on 1st June 2012 when the Project Agreement was concluded between the Ministry for the Regional Development and the Swiss State Secretariat for Economic Affairs. The Project has been scheduled to be completed by December-end 2016.
> 
> The total cost of the investment Project amounts to PLN 124.7 million, out of which PLN 57.8 million will be contributed within the framework of the Swiss-Polish Co-operation Programme. The remaining amount will be contributed by the Company. Within the framework of the Project, the acquisition cost of the new rolling stock amounts to over PLN 98 million, out of which PLN 45.5 million will be co-financed by the Swiss funds. The remaining expenditures budgeted under the Project in progress will be incurred on the improvement of travel quality and comfort on the WKD service lines in terms of the transport infrastructure i.e., the upgrade of halts and implementation of the passenger information system and monitoring system.
> 
> The New Rolling Stock for the Warsaw Commuter Rail lines include electric units fitted for operations fed with 3000V of direct current. The passenger vehicles will travel at the maximum speed of 80km/h.
> 
> The basic criteria to be met by the new rolling stock for agglomeration transport services operated by the Warsaw Commuter Rail lines are as follows:
> 
> Improvement of traction technical features – as far as acceleration and delay of braking are concerned;
> 
> Adjustment to the existing technical back-up facilities;
> 
> High flexibility to set in motion;
> 
> Maximization of the space available for travellers.


In 2015 initial agreement has been expanded thanks to more favourable exchange rate of CHF to PLN. Info in Polish only:
http://www.wkd-sppw.eu/index.php?content=news&id=37&lng=pl


----------



## Iluminat

rakcancer said:


> It has a bit extravagant design which for me is OK. Someone called it train with _Pluto the dog_ face



The front looks like a Power Ranger helmet if you ask me :crazy:


----------



## Petr

2 more visualizations of the new WKD train:

http://www.rynek-kolejowy.pl/57239/nowy_pociag_newagu_dla_wkd_[wizualizacje].htm


----------



## marfvonallen

looks cool,
M


----------



## Petr

test rides of the short Pesa Jazz 134N

source: http://tramwar.republika.pl/ -> http://tramwar4.republika.pl/tw134n.html


----------



## Petr

4th Pesa Jazz Duo in regular service


----------



## Petr

railway Warsaw West station U/C












zielaczek said:


> Trzy zdzisie. Na razie niewiele zmian przy wiacie, za to powiększył się fundament biurowca.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.


----------



## Petr

^^
more visualizations of the station


----------



## Petr

A few generations of Warsaw trams from the official Tramwaje Warszawskie fb fanpage:

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Tramwaje-Warszawskie/204654062879170?fref=nf


----------



## Petr

Funny commercial video:


----------



## Petr

Arrived 2 new Newag Impuls EMUs for Koleje Mazowieckie regional rail operator.

source: http://www.garnek.pl/alojz/a


----------



## Petr

It wasn't mentioned yet in this thread but in April Warsaw celebrated 20th anniversary of the opening of the metro.










In year 1995 on April the 7th there were opened first 11 stations and 11.5 km of the M1 line.
After 20 years we have 2 lines, 28 stations, and 29.2 km long network.

At the begging we used to have 34 cars and 14 units from Soviet Union/Russia, now we have 450 cars and 75 units, of which 35 are Siemens Inspiro, 22 are Russian 81 Series and 18 are Alstom Metropolis. 

Over its first 20 years in service Metro Warszawskie transported around 1.9 billion people and road 59.235 million km.

Photos from the opening day in 1995:


----------



## Petr

Warsaw West station U/C

05.08.2015


szorstky said:


> To samo z drugiej strony, jak widać zaczęli też montować konstrukcję wiaty.





kafarek said:


> 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6


05.15.2015


antyqjon said:


> Dziś z Warsaw Spire:


----------



## bloganista

No roofs over any of the platforms at Warsaw West station? :nuts:
What a wonderful plan!


----------



## rakcancer

That is because different "railway authority" is responsible for tracks, different for station buildings and if I am not mistaken different for platforms.... total mess...


----------



## Petr

This year Tramwaje Warszawskie plan to equip next 100 stops in real time passenger information boards. Moreover system will be gradually expanded in the next few years.
https://translate.google.com/transl...nformacji+pasazerskiej.htm&edit-text=&act=url


----------



## mcarling

According to the Polish language wikipedia, each end of Line 2 of the Warsaw Metro is due to have a three station extension open in 2019. Are these under construction now?


----------



## kebe

mcarling said:


> According to the Polish language wikipedia, each end of Line 2 of the Warsaw Metro is due to have a three station extension open in 2019. Are these under construction now?


Not yet. Now is the formal phase.


----------



## bloganista

mcarling said:


> According to the Polish language wikipedia, each end of Line 2 of the Warsaw Metro is due to have a three station extension open in 2019. Are these under construction now?


 Infuriatingly enough nothing is being constructed. 
Such a stupid waste of time not to be tunneling now. 

No wonder that it has taken this long (since the mid 90s) just to have completed one metro line and a third of one. 
Truly snail pace. hno:


----------



## Urbanista1

There's no snail's pace here at all, the tender is out and a winning bid for the next leg of the 2nd line will be announced shortly. Are you joking, the first leg was built in record time for most such endeavours in the world. Toronto is taking 8 years to build it's Spadina line extension and in very easy terrain. Stop putting down Poland and exaggerating the negative, it's misleading and dishionest. And don't forget the previous government under Kaczynski was completely incompetent and did nothing for infrastructure investment but talk talk talk. The new government had a lot of arrears to make up for and they are doing an amazing job. Just check the Polish thread.


----------



## WB2010

*Development of public transport in Warsaw under the mayor Lech Kaczyński 2002-2005*

Lech Kaczyński became mayor of Warsaw in December 2002 when he was elected in a landslide victory (70,5 % of all votes). He initiated construction of the Copernicus Scientific Centre, Museum of the History of the Polish Jews or modernisation of the Royal Route. He built, in record time, Museum of the Warsaw Uprising which the heros of Warsaw had been waiting for so many years. He kept low tariffs for the public transportation, fought corruption and excessive bureaucracy. 

This thread is dedicated to public transport in Warsaw so I have to say that Lech Kaczyński as mayor of Warsaw:

a. on 3rd October 2005 inaugurated Szybka Kolej Miejska (Municipal Fast Railway system):










b. continued construction of the first metro line and on 8th April 2005 opened Plac Wilsona station considered one of the best in the world:










c. built a tram line that connected two important districts of Warsaw, Bemowo and Bielany (inaugurated on 21st December 2005):










Lech Kaczyński has been mayor of Warsaw for just 3 years, until December 2005, when he was elected president of Poland. He did a fantastic work for Warsaw especially if you take into consideration that when he was elected mayor Poland was not a member of the European Union and didn't have access to the EU funds.


----------



## Petr

^^
How could he not continue construction of the M1 Plac Wilsona station? 

Opened in 2005 part of the Powstańców Śląskich tram route was co-funded of the EU funds. 

Inauguration of the SKM service was indeed great initiative of his administration. :yes:

Warsaw West station update:


zielaczek said:


> Kilka zdzisiów:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pełna rozdzielczość
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pełna rozdzielczość


----------



## dimlys1994

More on Warsaw West station reconstruction:



zielaczek said:


> Kilka zdzisiów:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pełna rozdzielczość
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pełna rozdzielczość
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pełna rozdzielczość


----------



## Urbanista1

WB2010 said:


> Lech Kaczyński became mayor of Warsaw in December 2002 when he was elected in a landslide victory (70,5 % of all votes). He initiated construction of the Copernicus Scientific Centre, Museum of the History of the Polish Jews or modernisation of the Royal Route. He built, in record time, Museum of the Warsaw Uprising which the heros of Warsaw had been waiting for so many years. He kept low tariffs for the public transportation, fought corruption and excessive bureaucracy.
> 
> This thread is dedicated to public transport in Warsaw so I have to say that Lech Kaczyński as mayor of Warsaw:
> 
> a. on 3rd October 2005 inaugurated Szybka Kolej Miejska (Municipal Fast Railway system):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> c
> b. continued construction of the first metro line and on 8th April 2005 opened Plac Wilsona station considered one of the best in the world:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> c. built a tram line that connected two important districts of Warsaw, Bemowo and Bielany (inaugurated on 21st December 2005):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lech Kaczyński has been mayor of Warsaw for just 3 years, until December 2005, when he was elected president of Poland. He did a fantastic work for Warsaw especially if you take into consideration that when he was elected mayor Poland was not a member of the European Union and didn't have access to the EU funds.


ok you're getting very political, but to clarify Lech Kaczynski only brought construction of the Uprising Museum to completion, the Polish Jews Museum and Copernicus were all PO initiatives under Hanna Gronkiewicz-Waltz, who also oversaw completion of the last 5 stops of the first metro line, started and finished the second line first segment, built the north bridge and added and or modernizing about 40 km of tram line as well as expanding massively the SKM line. There are many other projects that she oversaw such as rail line to airport, new filtration plant but we can discuss those projects on the relevant Polish threads.


----------



## JanVL

Let's keep this thread apolitical whatsoever .


----------



## Svartmetall

Indeed. Mod note: unless there is a specific reason for bringing politics into the thread I would appreciate it to remain apolitical if the members would prefer it that way.


----------



## bloganista

Urbanista1 said:


> There's no snail's pace here at all, the tender is out and a winning bid for the next leg of the 2nd line will be announced shortly. Are you joking, the first leg was built in record time for most such endeavours in the world. Toronto is taking 8 years to build it's Spadina line extension and in very easy terrain. Stop putting down Poland and exaggerating the negative, it's misleading and dishionest. And don't forget the previous government under Kaczynski was completely incompetent and did nothing for infrastructure investment but talk talk talk. The new government had a lot of arrears to make up for and they are doing an amazing job. Just check the Polish thread.


 There is ZERO tunneling work going on now and not even an inch of earth has been dug up since the first stretch of line 2 opened back in February! hno:
I don't understand why you're taking an apologist's stance and swimming in an Egyptian river (in da Nile).

If I was a resident of Bemowo or Targówek (needing to use the metro more extensively) I would be pissed off about this very long marathon 'tea break'. 
The work for further tunneling should have been put out to tender at least a year ago and there is absolutely NO excuse for it not to have taken place much earlier.


----------



## bloganista

Svartmetall said:


> Indeed. Mod note: unless there is a specific reason for bringing politics into the thread I would appreciate it to remain apolitical if the members would prefer it that way.


 Of course we prefer this thread to be apolitical, well I certainly do anyway. 
I'm so sick and tired of people name-dropping politicians such as Sraczynski or whatever his stupid name is.
In any case politicians are mainly parasites and do not deserve any mention on this thread. 

We should be discussing the development, or lack therof, of the Warsaw public transport system and (where appropriate) be blaming those in authority generally.


----------



## Fallout

Urbanista1 said:


> There's no snail's pace here at all, the tender is out and a winning bid for the next leg of the 2nd line will be announced shortly. Are you joking, the first leg was built in record time for most such endeavours in the world. Toronto is taking 8 years to build it's Spadina line extension and in very easy terrain. Stop putting down Poland and exaggerating the negative, it's misleading and dishionest. And don't forget the previous government under Kaczynski was completely incompetent and did nothing for infrastructure investment but talk talk talk. The new government had a lot of arrears to make up for and they are doing an amazing job. Just check the Polish thread.


We have built 30 km of metro in 30 years. That's nothing to boast at. And it goes with the same pace since the beginning, despite end of communism, EU funds and all that:

1983-1995: 11 km in 12 years.
1995-2008: 12 km in 13 years.
2008-2015: 6 km in 7 years.

Minsk is building its metro in the same rate, except they have 38 km by now (construction started in 1977).


----------



## Urbanista1

I agree it could have gone faster, but there were problems that Poland faces or faced that slowed everything, namely endless protests that an archaic legal and tendering system allowed to slow development, this has now been thankfully reformed. Besides this you all know what condition Poland and Warsaw was in post war and post communism, much needed to be done and matching funds or a portion of funds needed to be found. I wish Warsaw had 60 km of metro now, but it was not economically or politically feasible. That's the reality. However, the next section's tender is almost done, so let's be positive and let's hope remainder of Tarchomin tram is built soon and Wilanow line started.


----------



## Petr

Fallout said:


> We have built 30 km of metro in 30 years. That's nothing to boast at. And it goes with the same pace since the beginning, despite end of communism, EU funds and all that:
> 
> 1983-1995: 11 km in 12 years.
> 1995-2008: 12 km in 13 years.
> 2008-2015: 6 km in 7 years.
> 
> Minsk is building its metro in the same rate, except they have 38 km by now (construction started in 1977).


It's not so easy.

83-89: 7 stations, 8 km, 6 years - central funds
89-06: 10 stations, 11 km, 17 years - local funds
06-15: 11 stations, 9,5 km, 9 years - EU funds


----------



## bloganista

Urbanista1 said:


> Worst managed???, there you go again continuing the ancient Polish tradition of trashing your country.


As a taxpayer I demand intelligent planning from authorities that can deliver public transport infrastructure transparently and efficiently. Comprendo?



> no wonder it keeps being undermined and invaded when Poles themselves keep betraying it every chance they get.


The only people who keep letting Warsaw and its people down are politicians (regardless of party) who are inept parasites with absolutely nothing to offer Polish society. The people who let them get away with it are those just like you - passive, uncritical and meek as lamb.




> Really man, how about some perspective and historic context.


You going to be continuing to blame communism all your life?



> The changes I have seen in Warsaw over the past few years have been immense,


Yes, communism died many years ago so what's the point of blaming the poor standard of Warsaw transport on communism?



> yes much remains to be done, but you could make your comments more calmly, fairly and with circumspection...and you don't need to attack anyone who makes a positive comment about Warsaw or Poland


 I'm challenging indifference. If, contrary to the truth, someone tells me that Warsaw's public transport system is being managed very well... unless I have a gun pointing to my head why should I agree? 



> which btw has seen the largest increase in GNP of any country in the OECD in the past 7 years...that's spectacular. There are more important things than urban squares when people need jobs.


 The subject here is Warsaw public transport, not GDP figures or Poles in their millions fleeing abroad for jobs. 

The public transport system in Warsaw is very poorly integrated.
New tramline projects that should have commenced years ago are still stuck in the pipeline for at least another 10 years (ie. Gocław, Wilanów).
Major stations such as Dworzec Centralny are being treated like centres for tasteless advertising by being plastered all over with naff ads - very tacky looking.

Its bizarre to blame such blunders on communism the way you are.


----------



## Urbanista1

anyway, there is no point in any further discussion, you make far too many assumptions about me and everything surrounding this subject and Poland...and who said anything about communism, which incidentally destroyed not just Poland's infrastructure but the work ethic of Poles and this may be the reason for delays and protests and even emigration, Polish people want things the easy way, they won't fight for it or make an effort, it's easier to ignore problems and run away to the UK for a minimum wage job, that makes me sick, people like that make me sick but they are indirect victims of communism too....and even slow progress on transit can be traced there.


----------



## bloganista

^^
Completely irrelevant.

Returning back to topic, it is inevitable that most door-to-door journeys in Warsaw include more than one mode of transport. But because we know that the attraction of a journey is determined by the weakest link in the chain, the different steps in the journey should not be thought of in isolation. 

If we want people to make different travel choices, we must think more clearly about their whole journey, how each part of it connects and how we can better integrate those parts. 

Instead of having an array of transport bodies - ZTM, WKD, SKM (and so on) all competing with each other, there should be only one governing body responsible for all aspects of the transport system in Warsaw. Its role would to implement transport strategy and to manage transport services across the Mazowiecki region. 

One integrated system.
One logo, visual identity and name.
One body responsible for planning and development.


----------



## Petr

bloganista said:


> Instead of having an array of transport bodies - ZTM, WKD, SKM (and so on) all competing with each other, there should be only one governing body responsible for all aspects of the transport system in Warsaw. Its role would to implement transport strategy and to manage transport services across the Mazowiecki region.
> 
> One integrated system.
> One logo, visual identity and name.
> One body responsible for planning and development.


Yes sure, ZTM and SKM are different transport bodies. :nuts:

When it comes to full integration of all different transport means under one management, in the way stands polish law. Anyway Warsaw is no 1 in this area in the country.


----------



## bloganista

^^
And who implements Polish law - the Mergatroids from the Planet Zefrox?

The situation in Warsaw is a complete mess with about 5 or 6 different operators.

Learn from London
- one visual identity: *London Transport*
One umbrella body: *TfL*


----------



## Petr

bloganista said:


> ^^
> And who implements Polish law - the Mergatroids from the Planet Zefrox?


As far as I know not local authorities are who create a state law.


> The situation in Warsaw is a complete mess with about 5 or 6 different operators.


Operators are irrelevant. Valid is management. In London there are many operators.


----------



## Urbanista1

bloganista said:


> ^^
> And who implements Polish law - the Mergatroids from the Planet Zefrox?
> 
> The situation in Warsaw is a complete mess with about 5 or 6 different operators.
> 
> Learn from London
> - one visual identity: *London Transport*
> One umbrella body: *TfL*


as long as entities are coordinated and work together, there should be no problem. Often large organizations can become inefficient, top-heavy and unwieldly.

Well then since you seem very righteous in your comments and determination, please indicate how should Warsaw Transit be organized and how will this be done legally and politically...is a new superstructure necessary?


----------



## bloganista

^^
Passengers want to travel from from Y to Z in the most efficient and comfortable way.
They don't care if its by tram, bus, metro, rail or a combination of these modes of transport.
The plethora of organisations running these services is creating a disjointed system lacking integration, co-ordination and strategic planning.

The answer is to create a universal body to:
1) oversee the whole network
2) plan and develop new ideas
3) take measures to integrate the system and 
4) manage services in an intelligent and competent manner.

Without such a change, the decrepit system of public transport in Warsaw will continue to falter.


----------



## Petr

Warsaw West update

20.06.2015

1.









2.









3.









4.









19.06.2015


adamMa said:


> DSC07963 by Adam G. P..., on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSC07968 by Adam G. P..., on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSC07962 by Adam G. P..., on Flickr


----------



## Urbanista1

bloganista said:


> ^^
> Passengers want to travel from from Y to Z in the most efficient and comfortable way.
> They don't care if its by tram, bus, metro, rail or a combination of these modes of transport.
> The plethora of organisations running these services is creating a disjointed system lacking integration, co-ordination and strategic planning.
> 
> The answer is to create a universal body to:
> 1) oversee the whole network
> 2) plan and develop new ideas
> 3) take measures to integrate the system and
> 4) manage services in an intelligent and competent manner.
> 
> Without such a change, the decrepit system of public transport in Warsaw will continue to falter.


sounds very reasonable, although I still feel that the Warsaw system is effectively ramified and connected. I've travelled Warsaw by transit and was very pleased especially compared to Toronto. Isn't a Karta Warszawska (Warsaw Card) in the works.

So what is your next step?, a petition, a letter writing campaign or do you hope that transit officials and politicians read these posts...and certainly some do. Participate in public forums or consultations as part of future transit expansion? 

My question is how do we bring about change to improve the system.


----------



## bloganista

I've started on my crusade for visual integration:
http://www.transport-publiczny.pl/w...py-transportu-szynowego-w-warszawie-3059.html
One logo,
One map,
One system.


----------



## Urbanista1

I also agree often streetcar/tram lines are looked down on, don't have the same prestige as subway lines, but the former when especially on their own designated right-of-way are as effective and they also afford users a better visual connection to their cities. Love streetcars/trams.


----------



## bloganista

Yes, and supporting what you say, New Yorkers dream of having at least a little bit of what Warsaw has an abundance of: a tram line.
http://www.vision42.org/

Vision 42 is inspired by Warsaw's tram network.


----------



## Petr

Warsaw West update


Bastian. said:


>


----------



## kurz.L

^^ Dafuq?! Did the designers want to go for Donetsk v2.0? :uh:










https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=d...a=X&ei=E0qUVa3DIIz0-AHW27nwDg&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAw


----------



## vem

kurz.L said:


> ^^ Dafuq?! Did the designers want to go for Donetsk v2.0? :uh:


Do you mean it looks tacky?


----------



## LtBk

Trams are looked down upon in Poland?


----------



## dexter2

kurz.L said:


> ^^ Dafuq?! Did the designers want to go for Donetsk v2.0? :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=d...a=X&ei=E0qUVa3DIIz0-AHW27nwDg&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAw


So you are saying those designs are similar? In which universe? :lol:


----------



## Iluminat

^^Both are buildings and look kind of blue I guess...



LtBk said:


> Trams are looked down upon in Poland?


No :dunno:


----------



## Petr

LtBk said:


> Trams are looked down upon in Poland?


No, they aren't. In cities without metro tramway is considered most efficient mean of transport. Position of a public transport in the Polish society is another matter. But it's rapidly growing.


----------



## Petr

kurz.L said:


> ^^ Dafuq?! Did the designers want to go for Donetsk v2.0? :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=d...a=X&ei=E0qUVa3DIIz0-AHW27nwDg&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAw


I don't see any similarites...


----------



## bloganista

LtBk said:


> Trams are looked down upon in Poland?


 Yes, familiarity breeds contempt.

By the way, don't take notice of Petr - he sounds like someone from the PR department of the transport authorities,
self-marketing tripe.


----------



## kurz.L

vem said:


> Do you mean it looks tacky?


Yes, a little bit.



dexter2 said:


> So you are saying those designs are similar? In which universe? :lol:


In my own. 



Petr said:


> I don't see any similarites...


Fair enough.


----------



## Petr

SKM rolling stock


----------



## kafarek

*Metro sound*


----------



## Petr

^^
sth for metro psychofans


----------



## Petr

Tests of new large size gates for the M1 metro line:

source: https://www.facebook.com/groups/619509371494650/?fref=ts


----------



## Petr

Warsaw West update:


warszawista said:


> Dworzec Warszawa Zachodnia czyli Złote Tarasy w wersji light?


from 0:36 to 0:54


----------



## Petr

EN57 type EMUs and their modernizations in the Koleje Mazowieckie


----------



## Petr

First push&pull coaches from Pesa for Koleje Mazowieckie. Koleje Mazowieckie ordered 22 coaches and 2 electric locomotives in Pesa. They're prepared for 160 km/h v-max:

http://inforail.pl/pushandpulle-pesy-jada-na-testy-_more_74893.html#


----------



## Petr

Short Pesa Jazz started test rides with passengers:

http://www.transport-publiczny.pl/w...-jazz-zaczal-przygode-z-pasazerami-50090.html


----------



## Petr

new M1 large size gates are still tested, and will be tested for six months:

http://www.transport-publiczny.pl/w...biletowy-wiecej-pasazerow-w-metrze-50082.html


----------



## Andrej_LJ

Petr said:


> Short Pesa Jazz started test rides with passengers:
> 
> http://www.transport-publiczny.pl/w...-jazz-zaczal-przygode-z-pasazerami-50090.html


This are pretty good looking trams, are they Pesa 121NbT as in Torun? 
We in Sofia need around 100 new smaller 3 sections trams and we already have good experience with Pesa. Can you please tell me the price of the order in Warsaw (model, number of vehicles and price) as well as Torun (if you have it). Thank you in advance


----------



## Petr

^^
Pesa Jazz is a completely new model. Code name of its short version for Warsaw is 134N

https://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pesa_Jazz

Contract for Warsaw was worth 189.24 mln zł what gives 6.3 mln zł or 1,52 mln € for a tram.


----------



## chauffeur

Andrej_LJ said:


> This are pretty good looking trams, are they Pesa 121NbT as in Torun?


Pesa 134N. Called "short _Jazz_" (those for Toruń are called _Swing_). Rather similar to Jazz Duo for Gdańsk.


----------



## Andrej_LJ

Thanks guys! Yes, I figured out that these are different models. In your oppinion which is the more modern and reliable one? By the looks only, I like the Torun model more. 

In Sofia we need many new shorter trams, and Pesa seems like the best offer in regard price/quality.


----------



## Petr

^^
Warsaw ordered trams more technically advanced then earlier Pesa Swing and Twist. Jazz is designed especially for Warsaw. Pesa's management wasn't happy about it. 
Jazz for example has more modern bogies than earlier Pesa trams:



rysmichala said:


> Zdjęcia wagonu Pesa Jazz Duo 128N z mojej strony:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nad wózkami wydaje się być przestronniej niż w Swingu - zaznaczyłem wartości zmierzone miarką. Półka na bagaż podręczny nad silnikami wózka jest wykończona metalową płytką, co ma zapewne w zamierzeniu zwiększyć trwałość (na tym zdjęciu niestety zasłoniły ją leżące foldery)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zdjęcie szpiegowskie - poprzecznica wózka bezosiowego, przechodząca tuż pod niską podłogą oraz cylindryczne elementy oparcia pudła na wózku. Na halach targowych co najmniej dwie firmy wystawiły tego rodzaju wózek bezosiowy.


----------



## Petr

At the moment in M1 metro line there is implemented partial automation of the trains control. There are provided night test rides without passengers. After its implementation drivers will be only supervising correct operation of the system. Main purpose of the modernization is to increase v-max from 60 km/h to 80 km/h and frequency in the busy hours form 2:30 to 2:00. M1 will fully move to the new system on September the 1st. Then the frequency of the trains will be increased gradually.

http://warszawa.wyborcza.pl/warszaw...echalo-84-km-h-kursy-co-2-minuty-od-zimy.html


----------



## Petr

More photos of the new short Pesa Jazz.

Surce: https://pl.wikinews.org/wiki/Pierws...zz_rozpoczął_obsługę_pasażerów_(fotoreportaż)
BTW Muri 91, author of the article, is also SSC user


----------



## skyfann

How many Tramlines has Warschau?


----------



## Petr

^^
24 + 1 temporary + 1 tourist at the moment: http://www.ztm.waw.pl/rozklad_nowy.php?c=182&l=1


----------



## ArteFOX




----------



## Urbanista1

very impressive that warsaw tram system + metro actually gives city a very impressive transit system and of course there are also buses. but 120 km of trams most in dedicated r.o.w is not bad at all.


----------



## JanVL

> Bids in for Warsaw metro line two extension
> 
> Five companies have bid for the contract to extend Warsaw’s second metro line west and four to the east.
> 
> Warsaw Metro on Monday opened bids in the tender for the construction of six more stations.
> 
> The lowest offer on the western section is PLN 1.148 billion (about EUR 260 million), and on the eastern part PLN 1.066 billion.
> 
> The city has allocated PLN 3.174 billion for the six new stations.
> 
> The lowest bid from among five bidders for the extension from Rondo Daszynskiego in the west was made by Turkish consortium Gulermak – of PLN 1.15 billion - and the highest was by a cbconsortium led by Metrostav Poland SA of PLN 1.8 billion.
> 
> In the east the lowest bid was submitted by the Italian consortium Astaldi SpA, of PLN 1.066 billion and the highest PLN 1.833 billion by Budimex SA.
> 
> The plan is to build 3.4 km of new westbound track from Rondo Daszynskiego, with the planned stops including "Wolska," "Moczydło,""Księcia Janusza."
> 
> To the east about 3.12 km of new track will be built.
> 
> According to the tender documents the construction of the new stations should take no longer than 38 months and could be completed by 2019.
> 
> Warsaw City announced the tender in October 2014. (jh/rk)


- See more at: http://www.thenews.pl/1/12/Artykul/...metro-line-two-extension#sthash.T0l1Re2d.dpuf


----------



## Chris80678

When will construction begin on extending M2 to the west and to the east? 
It would have made sense to start the construction after opening of the central section :bash:


----------



## bloganista

^^
Yes, a stupid inexcusable waste of time to cease tunneling work when the central section of the line had been completed.
All they had to do was apply for a EU bridging loan to avoid this 2 or 3 year 'tea break'.
Construction may resume in a year or two.


----------



## JanVL

The prime minister of Poland and the mayor of Warsaw have said on a press conference that Warsaw will present projects at the EU to receive about 4.1 billion zloty (1.025 billion euro) funds for transport projects in the city, including about 3.6 billion zloty for the further extension of the second line of the Warsaw metro. 










For the 3+3 (orange) Warsaw could get 1.945 billion zloty for construction, extra infrastructure, and new trains, which would be 68% of the total investment.

For the 3+2 (red) Warsaw could get 1.625 billion zloty for construction and new trains, which would be 63% of the total investment.










http://www.pb.pl/4264739,48516,wars...nansowanie-inwestycji-transport-na-4-1-mld-zl


----------



## WB2010

^^
In Poland we have the electoral campaign now and today's conference is a pure propaganda of the ruling PO (the Civic Platform) which is trying at all costs (and in vain) to stay in power. Since 2009 only 7 new metro stations have been built and they promise to open 11 more in just 5 years (by 2020) - it is completely unrealistic and simply ridiculous.


----------



## JanVL

At least under their rule something was built, contrary to others . But anyway this shouldn't be a thread for politics.


----------



## WB2010

I wish the construction of new metro stations was faster and PO politicians were more responsible. Anyway unfortunately this schedule is much more realistic:


----------



## Petr

Warsaw West Station update


Bastian. said:


>


----------



## Urbanista1

WB2010 said:


> I wish the construction of new metro stations was faster and PO politicians were more responsible. Anyway unfortunately this schedule is much more realistic:


I beg to differ, responsibility starts with not making promises politicians can't keep. PO has watched the public purse very conscientiously while the new PIS president is already talking Syriza style promises that got him elected and now he can't keep like lowering the retirement age to 60 in a country with a demographic crisis. My point is when all this money is squandered they will not be able to build any more transit in Poland whatsoever.


----------



## bloganista

JanVL said:


> At least under their rule something was built, contrary to others . But anyway this shouldn't be a thread for politics.


That's right. This shouldn't be a thread about politics because politicians are 
parasitical vermin, worse even than rats. Greedy, inept but skilled at cheating and lying to the Polish public.

It is disappointing that no tunnelling work has been going on for almost a year now and all we get is
optimistic PR announcements about progress that supposedly 'will be made'.


----------



## dimlys1994

Believe it or not, but urbanrail.net came with new Warsaw tram map:


----------



## Petr

En interesting report with nice photos about Warsaw's urban rail of Robert Schwandl 
http://schwandl.blogspot.com/2015/08/urban-rail-in-warsaw.html

One photo for invitation:


----------



## Muri 91

Few words about first two months of Solaris Urbino 12 electric and other low emission buses in Warsaw (by myself, in Polish). 



Website: Wikinews
Author: Muri
Title: Elektryczne Solarisy od dwóch miesięcy jeżdżą po Warszawie (fotoreportaż)
Date: 20:08, 2015‎-08-31
URL: https://pl.wikinews.org/wiki/Elektr...h_miesięcy_jeżdżą_po_Warszawie_(fotoreportaż)



> *30 sierpnia 2015 minęły dwa miesiące od kiedy po warszawskich ulicach jeżdżą autobusy elektryczne. Dziesięć bezemisyjnych pojazdów, które zakupiono w grudniu 2014, skierowano ostatniego dnia czerwca do obsługi reprezentacyjnego Traktu Królewskiego.*
> 
> [...]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> Kierowca pojazdu zapytany podczas postoju na pętli o wrażenia z jazdy odpowiedział, że producent stworzył pojazd na naprawdę wysokim poziomie. Mimo że autobus jest napędzany silnikiem elektrycznym oraz ma większą masę od wersji spalinowej za sprawą zamontowanych baterii, kierowanie nim niemalże nie różni się od jazdy autobusem spalinowym. Szofer za duży plus elektrobusu Solarisa uznał również jego bezpieczeństwo, a dokładnie to, że pojazd posiada tylną szybę oraz jest w niej zainstalowana kamera, podczas gdy np. w testowanych chińskich autobusach BYD K-9 cały tył przestrzeni pasażerskiej był zabudowany bateriami i kierowca musiał polegać wyłącznie na lusterkach zamontowanych z przodu. Jedyne dostrzeżone mankamenty najnowszych warszawskich autobusów to ich większa od standardowego Urbino wysokość za sprawą aparatury zamontowanej na dachu, co niekiedy przysparza problemów z warszawską infrastrukturą, a także zasięg. Pojemność baterii w połączeniu z wielkomiejskim stylem jazdy, a także z włączoną klimatyzacją niezbędną w wakacyjne gorące dni, nie pozwala na przejechanie całego dnia służby na jednym ładowaniu.


----------



## bloganista

Above.
Very boring and generic design of those buses that you would see driving around in any place, Azerbaijan and Estonia included. Its just an engineer's solution to a design which explains the blandness.

The design of the new buses should be based on those vintage Polish buses from the 1950s which had bundles of character and charm.


----------



## Urbanista1

^^

can you provide an example?


----------



## bloganista

Yes, an example of a vintage Jelcz used for travel in the Warsaw area.










And an example of how part of it could be reconfigured for local travel in the Warsaw area.










Number and destination of bus would be presented digitally via LED.


----------



## Fatfield

bloganista said:


> Yes, an example of a vintage Jelcz used for travel in the Warsaw area.


Must've been a bit of a hairy ride judging by the roll of toilet paper in the front window! ;-)

I do quite like the outer design though.


----------



## Urbanista1

Along the same lines, I thought it would be a great idea if Warsaw cab all had a uniform design like London's based on the Warszawa car built in Warsaw pre-war and brought back post war:


----------



## chauffeur

Urbanista1 said:


> Along the same lines, I thought it would be a great idea if Warsaw cab all had a uniform design like London's based on the *Warszawa car built in Warsaw pre-war and brought back post war*:


Hmm?
FSO Warszawa was built from 1951 under Soviet license - GAZ M-20 Pobeda, which was copy of some Ford/Opel/Chevrolet designs.
The FSO factory was built between 1948-51 by Italians, since Polish-Italian agreement to produce Fiat cars in Poland was signed. It changed, however, because Cold War, etc.


----------



## Urbanista1

I still think it has some nostalgic charm and has almost as much room as the checker marathon cabs that used to ply the streets of manhattan.


----------



## ArW

*Konstal 105N2k/2000 tram*


----------



## bloganista

^^
Boring rubbish tram design with a yawn factor of 10.


----------



## dexter2

This is a modernization of old Konstal. But I agree, looks sh***y, like most of those.


----------



## Petr

^^
No, it's not modernization of Konstal 105N. It's its last version ordered by Warsaw in year 2000.

Info only in Polish:
http://tramwar2.republika.pl/tw105n2k2000.html
https://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Konstal_105N2k/2000


----------



## dexter2

Wow, they produced them in XXI century? Nice... 

Nonetheless It's a company's modernization of old base. Just like Polonez Caro was based on Borewicz. It wasn't a new car.


----------



## bloganista

​


WB2010 said:


> I wish the construction of new metro stations was faster and PO politicians were more responsible. Anyway unfortunately this schedule is much more realistic:​


​ The idiots of the Polish parliament squandered *135mln zl* on Sunday's useless referendum.​ I repeat: one hundred and thirty five million zlotys!​ Just imagine how such a big sum could have been invested in Warsaw's public transport, instead of being wasted in such a pathetic way.​ ​ 
​


----------



## Skalka

Urbanista1 said:


> I beg to differ, responsibility starts with not making promises politicians can't keep. PO has watched the public purse very conscientiously while the new PIS president is already talking Syriza style promises that got him elected and now he can't keep like lowering the retirement age to 60 in a country with a demographic crisis. My point is when all this money is squandered they will not be able to build any more transit in Poland whatsoever.


Considering what's going on in other countries, I find the Polish plans relatively ambitious. This may not be the 100 billion zloty railway like Crossrail in London, but remember that Poland is generally lucky to use a window of opportunity with political stability and economic growth even through the entire financial crisis. I was a bit shocked knowing that Warsaw finally made it to its second metro line. Poland really makes up for lost time.


----------



## dexter2

bloganista said:


> ​ The idiots of the Polish parliament squandered *135mln zl* on Sunday's useless referendum.​ I repeat: one hundred and thirty five million zlotys!​ Just imagine how such a big sum could have been invested in Warsaw's public transport, instead of being wasted in such a pathetic way.​ ​
> ​


And what the hell has government money to do with Warsaw? This is not one cities money, it belonges to the whole polish state. Time to understand that.


----------



## bloganista

@ Skalka

Only a third of the second metro line has been completed, not all of it.

The transport authorities are not making up for lost time, they've been wasting more of it. Work on the metro line 2 was discontinued a year ago for no valid reason.
The problem is that we are governed by idiots - there is no finer example of this than the 135mln zł that were squandered by Polish paliament to pay for a useless referendum the other day.


----------



## bloganista

dexter2 said:


> And what the hell has government money to do with Warsaw? This is not one cities money, it belonges to the whole polish state. Time to understand that.


 Just imagine how wisely such a big amount of money could have been spent.
Not government money, *OUR *money.

Yes, its Polish taxpayers' revenue but we are on the 'Warsaw Public Transport' thread so I'm hardly going to suggest the squandered money could have been put to much better use in, for example Poznan, or wherever you come from.


----------



## Iluminat

^^Can you stop with this onet.pl level of rhetoric a bit hno:
You dont like politicians, we get it.


----------



## thompsongda

bloganista said:


> ​ The idiots of the Polish parliament squandered *135mln zl* on Sunday's useless referendum.​ I repeat: one hundred and thirty five million zlotys!​ Just imagine how such a big sum could have been invested in Warsaw's public transport, instead of being wasted in such a pathetic way.​ ​
> ​


The thing is, not so many ppl outside Poland knows why it's like that. Wasting public money is something natural for our gov. The problem is, that most of the time, when some dumb government officials are spending our public money on some stupid things, he knows that will not lose his job. There's really no responsibility there...


----------



## Petr

dexter2 said:


> Wow, they produced them in XXI century? Nice...


Those days Warsaw was financially forced to order outdated trams. Charms of construction of the metro without the EU funds and with insufficient state aid.


> Nonetheless It's a company's modernization of old base. Just like Polonez Caro was based on Borewicz. It wasn't a new car.


Call it as You like, anyway its design wasn't changed through exploitation. It a was kind of a new producer version of the model. 

Konstal prepared many versions of the 105N for Warsaw. All were slightly different:
http://tramwar2.republika.pl/tramtypy2.html


----------



## Skalka

bloganista said:


> @ Skalka
> 
> Only a third of the second metro line has been completed, not all of it.
> 
> The transport authorities are not making up for lost time, they've been wasting more of it. Work on the metro line 2 was discontinued a year ago for no valid reason.


One third of a pipe dream that's supposed to exist one day is still very good. You have to get the political support to construct a new trunk line in the first place and if it spit-roasts the city centre and the major river of your city in one go, the worst job has already been done and the remaining extensions will be way less controversial. A country doesn't need to get as sodomized as Poland was in the 20th century in order to have pipe dreams postponed to a century later, see the Second Avenue Subway in New York City whose first phase got its funding in one go just before the financial crisis and may be finished at the end of next year. Even if Poland gets sodomized again, which I hope it won't, the core of M2 is finished.



bloganista said:


> The problem is that we are governed by idiots - there is no finer example of this than the 135mln zł that were squandered by Polish paliament to pay for a useless referendum the other day. Just imagine how wisely such a big amount of money could have been spent. Not government money, *OUR *money.
> 
> Yes, its Polish taxpayers' revenue but we are on the 'Warsaw Public Transport' thread so I'm hardly going to suggest the squandered money could have been put to much better use in, for example Poznan, or wherever you come from.


On the other hand, 135 million zl is next to nothing for an urban transit project. So long it's about tunneling, so to speak, and converting it to nigh 40 million Poles, that's just 3.50 zl per capita or €1 or £0.70. That's just bantering. On the other hand, what was that referendum about?


----------



## Falubaz

^^


> ...what was that referendum about?


Nobody knows and even worse - nobody cares. It was waste of money.


----------



## ArW

*Konstal 112N tram*


----------



## bloganista

thompsongda said:


> The thing is, not so many ppl outside Poland knows why it's like that. Wasting public money is something natural for our gov. The problem is, that most of the time, when some dumb government officials are spending our public money on some stupid things, he knows that will not lose his job. There's really no responsibility there...


Very good point. Those idiots from the Polish government treat taxpayers' money as though it was nobody's money.
135 million zl would be a very welcome sum that could have been invested in, for example, Warsaw's public transport system.


----------



## Petr

For years 2016-2019 is planned worth 350 million zlotys (or 83 million €) modernization of the suburban 22 km long railway line Warszawa Włochy – Grodzisk Mazowiecki.

PLK, owner of the infrastructure, just announced a tender for the constructor. Info only in Polish:

http://kurierkolejowy.eu/aktualnosc...odmiejska-warszawa---grodzisk-mazowiecki.html


----------



## chauffeur

New workcars for Warsaw tram system: 6 motorcars (for service, repair and maintenance of technical infrastructure, as well as carrying specialized equipment, cargo and crew) and two trailers (one with crane) will be delivered by year-end. 
Photos from factory (ZPS Stargard Szczeciński, north-west Poland):


> http://www.stargardzka.pl/miasto-stargard/5220-tramwaje-techniczne-ze-stargardu-dla-warszawy.html


So far, most of Warsaw workcars are based on old, withdrawn tramcars, most notably Type K and 13N:


> http://web1591.fge1.5hosting.com/lfr-wp1/?p=698


A bit newer example - Windhoff SF50:


> http://web1591.fge1.5hosting.com/lfr-wp1/?p=698


A mobile laboratory (Konstal 105Na-based):


> http://web1591.fge1.5hosting.com/lfr-wp1/?p=698


And a tram-based electric "locomotive":


> http://web1591.fge1.5hosting.com/lfr-wp1/?p=698


All (and more) pics from: http://web1591.fge1.5hosting.com/lfr-wp1/?p=698


----------



## Petr

Warsaw West Station update:


Pstrykacz said:


>


----------



## Petr

https://www.facebook.com/groups/milosnicy.warszawskiej.komunikacji/


----------



## ukraroad

WB2010 said:


> New tram routes planned in Warsaw:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> red - existing routes
> green - new routes that should be built before 2023
> blue - new routes that should be ready by 2030
> 
> source: http://warszawa.wyborcza.pl/warszaw...wia-na-tramwaje-znamy-liste.html#BoxLokWawImg​


Why not invest money in so badly needed metro. Trams are fine, but metro is better in any circumstances. Well, expensive, but better and will be repayable quite fast. I'm bored being in the queues to come into trams on Al. Jerozolimskie.


----------



## bloganista

ukraroad said:


> Why not invest money in so badly needed metro. Trams are fine, but metro is better in any circumstances. Well, expensive, but better and will be repayable quite fast. I'm bored being in the queues to come into trams on Al. Jerozolimskie.


One form of transport isn't necessarily 'better' than the other.
Trams have pluses as well, for example street level accessibility and being able to look at things out of the window.


----------



## rakcancer

bloganista said:


> One form of transport isn't necessarily 'better' than the other.
> Trams have pluses as well, for example street level accessibility and being able to look at things out of the window.


Hahaha, that is so cute.... I am a huge supporter of trams however Metro makes much more sense and beats every other mean of transportation with speed, capacity, accessibility and reliability (not prone to most of weather conditions)... BUT ..... it is a lot more expensive to build.... 
I think Warsaw has to many plans for developing "long distance"trams. Generally lots of projects are very needed like around West Warsaw Train Station or along planned Krasinski bridge. However some very distant from the center lines are questionable. Does it really make sense to build tram to far Wilanow? It is one of the fastest growing district in Warsaw. It has empty lots for developers all over around and in 10 years there could be 40-50K people living there. Isn't better to take it into consideration and plan metro line instead of tram? That line would serve not only Wilanow but also populous Stegny and lower Mokotow. Similar situation is with north part of Warsaw - Bialoleka. I understand that there was an urgent need to unclog ever jammed Modlinska street and S8 bridge and tram line over the Wisla river was built for that but soon it will become only half solution for that young and rapidly growing district. There should be metro too...


----------



## bloganista

rakcancer said:


> Hahaha, that is so cute.... I am a huge supporter of trams however Metro makes much more sense and beats every other mean of transportation with speed, capacity, accessibility and reliability (not prone to most of weather conditions)... BUT ..... it is a lot more expensive to build....


 If trams are as second-rate as you say they are, why is New York so desperate for a tram line? http://vision42.org/?page_id=38



> I think Warsaw has to many plans for developing "long distance"trams.


That's like saying fish have too much water to swim in.



> Generally lots of projects are very needed like around West Warsaw Train Station or along planned Krasinski bridge. However some very distant from the center lines are questionable. Does it really make sense to build tram to far Wilanow? It is one of the fastest growing district in Warsaw. It has empty lots for developers all over around and in 10 years there could be 40-50K people living there.


 Gocław and Wilanów desperately need to be linked by tram. Its a scandal that nothing's been done.



> Isn't better to take it into consideration and plan metro line instead of tram?


 No. The metro is not the be-all and end-all solution to Warsaw's transport needs. 



> That line would serve not only Wilanow but also populous Stegny and lower Mokotow. Similar situation is with north part of Warsaw - Bialoleka. I understand that there was an urgent need to unclog ever jammed Modlinska street and S8 bridge and tram line over the Wisla river was built for that but soon it will become only half solution for that young and rapidly growing district. There should be metro too...


Did you know that London deeply regrets liquidating its tram lines in the 1930s and 1940s? 

We travel by different means of transport - car, boat, plane, bus. You would like us all to travel by plane only because its 'the best'.


----------



## rakcancer

Oh boy... I don't want to get involve into immature black-white conversation what is better tram or metro. You totally missed my point giving some random examples from history of trams around the world. 
Fact: Warsaw among big capital cities in Europe has undeveloped metro system. There is actually one over 1 million capital city without metro in Europe - Belgrade. Till recently it was also Sofia but they started to build their metro system very quickly. First line, second and third in planning. At the same time in Warsaw we had and that is still going on, useless discussion what is better tram or metro.... For the size of city like Warsaw not only by population by also by the area it is NO other CHOICE than reliable metro network which of course should be sealed by dense tram network. Building long tram lines itself that in near future will be not enough to serve population makes simply no sense. Sooner or later it will be replaced by metro line just at higher cost because added cost of tram line.


----------



## Urbanista1

I think the tram system and metro system works hand in hand, if integrated well, but a good metro system certainly should in many cases be considered the main trunk of such a system. but still a tram system especially that has its own dedicated right-of-way can do a lot to move a big city efficiently.


----------



## Petr

rakcancer said:


> Oh boy... I don't want to get involve into immature black-white conversation what is better tram or metro. You totally missed my point giving some random examples from history of trams around the world.
> Fact: Warsaw among big capital cities in Europe has undeveloped metro system. There is actually one over 1 million capital city without metro in Europe - Belgrade. Till recently it was also Sofia but they started to build their metro system very quickly. First line, second and third in planning. At the same time in Warsaw we had and that is still going on, useless discussion what is better tram or metro.... For the size of city like Warsaw not only by population by also by the area it is NO other CHOICE than reliable metro network which of course should be sealed by dense tram network. Building long tram lines itself that in near future will be not enough to serve population makes simply no sense. Sooner or later it will be replaced by metro line just at higher cost because added cost of tram line.


In Sofia they opened first metro section in 1998 while in Warsaw in 1995.


----------



## rakcancer

Petr said:


> In Sofia they opened first metro section in 1998 while in Warsaw in 1995.


Quick comparison:
We started construction in 80s.... Now we have 29km of one line, piece of second line and debate how to extend second line and nobody seriously think about 3rd line...
Sofia started construction of metro in second half of 90s.... Now they have 34km, two lines, work on extension of 2nd line and planning of 3rd line... Nobody questions sense of constructing next metro lines... and they have extended tram network too... and bear in mind Sofia is smaller and I guess per capita income over there is much lower too..


----------



## Petr

^^
But in the first half of the 90's due to 80"s crisis Poland was poorer than Bulgaria.


----------



## Iluminat

^^Was it really? The '80 were pretty rough for all communist countries. It's not like only we had this debt problems, although Solidarity didn't really help when it comes to economy since it got us under sanctions because of this mess with the martial law and such. I think we were on the same level more or less but Sofia started in the late '90 when that wasn't the case so there have to be some other explenation.


----------



## aubergine72

rakcancer said:


> Quick comparison:
> We started construction in 80s.... Now we have 29km of one line, piece of second line and debate how to extend second line and nobody seriously think about 3rd line...
> Sofia started construction of metro in second half of 90s.... Now they have *34km*, two lines, work on extension of 2nd line and planning of 3rd line... Nobody questions sense of constructing next metro lines... and they have extended tram network too... and bear in mind Sofia is smaller and I guess per capita income over there is much lower too..


38.6 km


----------



## kebe

Iluminat said:


> ^^Was it really? The '80 were pretty rough for all communist countries. It's not like only we had this debt problems, although Solidarity didn't really help when it comes to economy since it got us under sanctions because of this mess with the martial law and such. I think we were on the same level more or less but Sofia started in the late '90 when that wasn't the case so there have to be some other explenation.


http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=gdp+per+capita+in+poland+vs+bulgaria+in+30+years+back


----------



## Petr

Iluminat said:


> ^^Was it really? The '80 were pretty rough for all communist countries. It's not like only we had this debt problems, although Solidarity didn't really help when it comes to economy since it got us under sanctions because of this mess with the martial law and such. I think we were on the same level more or less but Sofia started in the late '90 when that wasn't the case so there have to be some other explenation.


Yes, in early 90's Poland was rather on the same level as Bulgaria, than poorer. But I want to visualize that 25 years ago Warsaw comparing to Sofia was in a different situation than now. Other factor is that in Sofia lives 16,5% (in second and third Plovdiv and Varna 4,5% each) of Bulgarian population and in Warsaw lives 4,5% (in Krakow and Lodz 2% each) of Polish population, so Sofia has completely different position in the state and different access to central founds than Warsaw.


----------



## rakcancer

Petr said:


> Yes, in early 90's Poland was rather on the same level as Bulgaria, than poorer. But I want to visualize that 25 years ago Warsaw comparing to Sofia was in a different situation than now. Other factor is that in Sofia lives 16,5% (in second and third Plovdiv and Varna 4,5% each) of Bulgarian population and in Warsaw lives 4,5% (in Krakow and Lodz 2% each) of Polish population, so Sofia has completely different position in the state and different access to central founds than Warsaw.


Petr what are you trying to prove here? That Warsaw is too small or Poland is too big to build efficient metro in that city? Or it maybe doesn't deserve it because other cities don't have it? Look around. Every capital city of our neighbor countries with capital city over 1 milion in population has better metro network. No matter if is poorer or richer than Warsaw, to name it: Berlin, Prague, Kiev, Minsk. Each city started to build their system in different times but before Warsaw stared. That is why I didn't compare them to Warsaw in the first place. Instead I did it with Sofia, because they finished their first line around the same time like we did in Warsaw.


----------



## rakcancer

aubergine72 said:


> 38.6 km


Thanks for correcting me.


----------



## Petr

rakcancer said:


> Petr what are you trying to prove here? That Warsaw is too small or Poland is too big to build efficient metro in that city? Or it maybe doesn't deserve it because other cities don't have it? Look around. Every capital city of our neighbor countries with capital city over 1 milion in population has better metro network. No matter if is poorer or richer than Warsaw, to name it: Berlin, Prague, Kiev, Minsk. Each city started to build their system in different times but before Warsaw stared. That is why I didn't compare them to Warsaw in the first place. Instead I did it with Sofia, because they finished their first line around the same time like we did in Warsaw.


Such comparisons are senseless since situation in every country and every city is different. Financing of municipal project is different in each country too. Metro is for Warsaw one of many important matters and important expenses.
Besides one can say that in rich german cities like Frankfurt or Koeln don't have heavy metro too. So heavy metro isn't only possible solution for high capacity rapid transit in cities between 1-2 millions. Best solution is well integrated system consisting of metro, commuter rail, trams/LRT and buses. Proportions are debatable. Generalny the bigger city the more important role should play metro and commuter rail. Our commuter rail is rather well developed, and investments planned for years 2016-2022 yet improve it significantly.


----------



## Petr

^^
You're not worth discussion


----------



## Petr

Warszawa Centralna


Sławek;129974451 said:


> Na Dworcu Centralnym źle nie jest, powiem wręcz jest dobrze/bardzo dobrze.
> Klimat wręcz lotniskowy w hali głównej, co ja uważam za wielką zaletę.
> Reklamy pozostały na górze i z poziomu 0 ich nie widać w ogóle. Tam jest mega elegancko.
> Prace na finiszu. I kilka zdjęć i panoram :cheers:


----------



## bloganista

^^
What is the point of building a mezzanine walkway just to connect Mcdonalds with Biedronka? :nuts:
Its a 'solution' to a problem that never existed, complete waste of money.

Congratulations PKP! :cheers:
Only they are capable of making something awful look even worse.


----------



## manorytas

*Konstal 105N2k/2000 tram*


----------



## Petr

no 6 tram line entire route video:


----------



## manorytas

*Konstal 105N tram*


----------



## Petr

new Warsaw trams 

http://www.transport-publiczny.pl/w...wskie-z-nowymi-wozami-technicznymi-51220.html


----------



## Petr

New Pesa Sundeck in service in Koleje Mazowieckie:

http://warszawa.wyborcza.pl/warszaw...m_medium=SM&utm_campaign=FB_Warszawa_Wyborcza


----------



## dimlys1994

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.php/metros/warsaw-metro-starts-next-expansion-phase.html?channel=00
> 
> *Warsaw metro starts next expansion phase*
> Friday, February 19, 2016
> 
> _International Railway Summit 2016, Vienna: Mr Jerzy Lejk, CEO, of Warsaw Metro, announced that a general contractor will be appointed very soon to construct the first phase of planned extensions to Line M2_
> 
> The entire project involves building underground extensions at each end of the east-west line in two phases. The first phase comprises a 3.44km three-station extension at the eastern end and adding 3.14km three-station section in the west. Work will start in June or July and will take 38 months to complete
> 
> ...


----------



## Chris80678

dimlys1994 said:


> From Rail Journal:


Great news!


----------



## WB2010

Today the mayor of Warsaw presented how the next 5 stations of M2 would look like. These are: Ulrychów (or Wola Park) and Górce (or Powstańców Śląskich) in the western part of Warsaw and Zacisze, Kondratowicza and Bródno in the north-eastern part of the city. All of them should be built by 2022.



















Górce/Powstańców Śląskich station









Ulrychów/Wola Park station









Ulrychów/Wola Park station









Ulrychów/Wola Park station









Zacisze station









Zacisze station









Kondratowicza station









Kondratowicza station









Bródno station









Bródno station​
http://warszawa.wyborcza.pl/warszaw...e-i-na-brodnie-wizualizacje.html#BoxLokWawImg


----------



## WB2010

Two westernmost stations:


















Górce/Powstańców Śląskich









Ulrychów/Wola Park​


----------



## WB2010

Easternmost stations:









Zacisze









Kondratowicza









Bródno​


----------



## chauffeur

First of new trains for Warsaw Commuter Railway, now in Test Track Centre:


wiewior said:


> No i jest:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Autor: Aleksander Kędzierski‎
> Wrzucone na grupę: Co i gdzie jedzie?


Built by Newag. 6 of those were ordered.


----------



## IanCleverly

I believe this runs on the commuter network there, as going by a bing search (yeah, yeah) that type of train (EN57) can do semi-regional 'runs' as well?


----------



## chauffeur

IanCleverly said:


> that type of train (EN57) can do semi-regional 'runs' as well?


EN57 can do everything, even long-distance services. From 1962, up to the present.


----------



## Andrej_LJ

In Slovenia this train is known as Gomulka. Is it the same in Poland?


----------



## Petr

^^
in Poland we call it "kibel", what means colloquially "lavatory"


----------



## Iluminat

Was comrade Gomułka popular is Slovenia :hug: ?


----------



## chauffeur

Or "turbo-kibel" (turbo-lavatory). 


Andrej_LJ said:


> In Slovenia this train is known as Gomulka. Is it the same in Poland?


Only those ex-Slovenian units, now running in Poland, like this one:
http://www.garnek.pl/gryzaki/28561933/en57aks-223



Iluminat said:


> Was comrade Gomułka popular is Slovenia ?


Just like Honecker with his two-stroke "revenge".


----------



## tunnel owl

Iluminat said:


> Was comrade Gomułka popular is Slovenia :hug: ?


IIRC the Gomulka trains ran in the Rijeka area, whereas Ganz train-series from Hungary (named Madjar) operated in Zagreb-area of fomrer yugoslawian times. The nickname was chosen to differ between them.


----------



## mcarling

After the third phase of Line 2 will be completed from Bródno ↔ Górce by about 2022, I hope that Line 3 from Dworzec Zachodni ↔ Stadion Narodowy will be built next, before further extensions to lines 1 or 2.


----------



## Andrej_LJ

Iluminat said:


> Was comrade Gomułka popular is Slovenia :hug: ?


Not really, just that in ex-Yugoslavia trains often got the names of the current leaders of countries they were made in. For example we have locomotive Kennedy, a EMU Gorbachov and this Gomulka. :lol:


----------



## WB2010

Today it's exactly one year since the inauguration of the first 7 stations of M2. So far almost 35 million passengers have used it and the daily ridership on weekdays exceeds 110 thousand people (many more than previously expected).









Station Nowy Świat-Uniwersytet which people in Warsaw - according to a plebiscite - like most among the new stations of M2.









Dworzec Wileński - the most frequently used station of M2.​


----------



## WB2010

*Contract for the construction of the north-eastern extension of M2 will be signed tomorrow !*

It's now official: contract for the construction of the north-eastern extension of M2 will be signed tomorrow ! The 3,12-km of tunnels and 3 new stations ("Szwedzka", "Targówek" and "Trocka") will be built by Astaldi S.p.A., one of the companies that constructed the central part of M2. The value of the contract: 1.066.740.000 zlotys (today it's 246.530.000 euros). All new stations will be built using the cut-and-cover method and tunnels using boring machines. The contractor will have 38 months to complete the construction works so the new extension should by operational by mid-2019.


----------



## WB2010

The signing ceremony:










According to the contract construction of the new extension of M2 should be over by the 11th May 2019 ​


----------



## Fallout

mcarling said:


> After the third phase of Line 2 will be completed from Bródno ↔ Górce by about 2022, I hope that Line 3 from Dworzec Zachodni ↔ Stadion Narodowy will be built next, before further extensions to lines 1 or 2.


And I hope they change those plans, as we already have a line from Zachodni to Stadion, and there's no need to make second one.


----------



## bloganista

Warsaw's second biggest and rapidly expanding Modlin airport requires a metro line 2 link from Bródno. Presently it is not linked by any rail or metro.

Further reason for such a link is the Twierdza Modlin development - a new town planned for almost 40,000 residents, located close to the airport but quite far away from the nearest rail station.


----------



## kebe

bloganista said:


> Warsaw's second biggest and rapidly expanding Modlin airport requires a metro line 2 link from Bródno. Presently it is not linked by any rail or metro.
> 
> Further reason for such a link is the Twierdza Modlin development - a new town planned for almost 40,000 residents, located close to the airport but quite far away from the nearest rail station.


Joke or troll ?


----------



## JanVL

I don't think this was posted yet. Since the Warsaw metro line is being expanded there have to be new trains as well. The deciding factor on the amount is if Warsaw will be able to sell its 22 old Russian metro trains. If it does, the tender could potentially include a number of 60 trains. 

For the two expansions of the Second Line Warsaw will need minimally 20 new trains.

http://www.transport-publiczny.pl/w...20-pociagow-rosyjskie-do-sprzedazy-51417.html


----------



## bloganista

kebe said:


> Joke or troll ?


Modlin is an airport in Warsaw. Understand so far?

To thrive it needs to be connected by metro or rail (thrive means prosper). Get it?

There is a place near to the airport (Twierdza Modlin) which also needs a rail or metro connection because many people will live there. 

Understand now or still a bit confused?


----------



## Fallout

bloganista said:


> Modlin is an airport in Warsaw. Understand so far?
> 
> To thrive it needs to be connected by metro or rail (thrive means prosper). Get it?
> 
> There is a place near to the airport (Twierdza Modlin) which also needs a rail or metro connection because many people will live there.
> 
> Understand now or still a bit confused?


Modlin is not in Warsaw, but 20km away from it. They is railway station in Nowy dwór Mazowiecki, where the airport is located, and there are plans to build a railway link to the airport as well. But not metro of course.


----------



## Petr

Warszawa Centralna:

http://warszawa.wyborcza.pl/warszaw...wa-otwarcie-w-tym-tygodniu.html#BoxLokWawLink


----------



## Chris80678

Those lights remind me of the alien's camera probe thing in the War of the Worlds film :lol:


----------



## InK.fan

RIP our central station... [*]


----------



## Petr

Warszawa Centralna - mezzanine finally opened:


Fredi said:


> zdzisław





cane90 said:


> Widok na jeden z trzech punktów usługowych.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Przy każdym z nich przewidziano ustawienie takich hokerów. Na szybką kawkę, herbatkę czy sok w sam raz, na dłuższe posiedzenie raczej niewygodne.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Niezbyt przemyślane zostały także pozostałe miejsca siedzące. Na części z nich położono poduszki, które są na tyle grube, że oparcie kończy się zaraz za lędźwiami. Projektant o ergonomii chyba nigdy nie słyszał. Szkoda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Widok antresoli… z antresoli. Wschodniej. Za sprawą wyświetlaczy nad kasami i niebieskiej poświaty konstrukcja nabiera zupełnie nowego koloru. Całość budzi skojarzenia z wnętrzem centrum handlowego Poznań Główny _Szit Sęter_. uke:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Podobnie ma się sprawa z miejscami przy słupach. Sytuacja być może ulegnie poprawie, gdy ogrzewanie hali zacznie być w pełni wykorzystywane, a ciepłe powietrze będzie spychanie destryfikatorami w dół spod stropu.


----------



## Petr

Warszawa Zachodnia

159479647


----------



## rakcancer

This interior reminds me iconic TWA terminal at JFK in NYC:



Fredi said:


> zdzisław


----------



## Petr

no 7 tram line entire route:


----------



## Petr

no 10 tram line entire route:


----------



## hkskyline

More Warsaw photos on my website : http://www.globalphotos.org/warsaw.htm


----------



## Chris80678

Very good photos of Warsaw Metro Line II - one day I will go to Warsaw to try it out for myself


----------



## Ghostpoet

http://www.metro-report.com/news/ne...w/view/eu-tram-funding-agreements-signed.html



> POLAND: Implementing agency Centre for EU Transport Projects signed agreements with two tram operators on December 6 allocating EU funds, subject to approval by the European Commission.
> MPK Kraków is to receive 124·9m złoty to support its 314·4m złoty purchase of 35 low-floor trams. These would be 32 to 35 m long, each with capacity for at least 225 passengers. Two prototypes are to be equipped for up to 3 km of off-wire operations, so that trams do not get stuck on neutral sections of the network.
> A tender for up to 50 trams has attracted bids from Newag, Pesa, Škoda Transportation and a consortium led by Stadler and including Solaris. The 35 trams from the base order are expected to be delivered in 2019-20.
> Tramwaje Warszawskie is to receive 114m złoty towards its 233·8m złoty project to build two extensions in the capital. Both the 2·1 km route in Białołęka district and the 2·4 km in Wola would include interchanges with the city’s expanding metro network.
> This package also envisages the purchase of 10 bidirectional low-floor trams up to 33 m long with capacity for 230 passengers.


regards, Ghostpoet


----------



## Petr

The exhibition at the Department of Tram Repair to commemorate the 150th anniversary of the horse tram in Warsaw by *esbek*:


----------



## keliautigera

*Konstal 105Ni*


----------



## keliautigera

*Konstal 105Nz tram*


----------



## keliautigera

*Pesa 120Na Swing tram*


----------



## keliautigera

*Pesa 128N Jazz Duo tram*


----------



## dimlys1994

Public opinion on tram extension to Gocław:
http://tvnwarszawa.tvn24.pl/informa...edziele-dwie-pikiety-za-i-przeciw,222220.html


----------



## dimlys1994

Trocka (C18) station construction update:
http://www.transport-publiczny.pl/w...-na-trockiej-wre-praca-pod-stropem-54087.html


----------



## JanVL

Warsaw has launched a tender for 213 new trams (123 + 90 in option)

http://www.transport-publiczny.pl/w...na-213-tramwajow-za-ponad-2-mld-zl-54181.html


----------



## Petr

http://warszawa.wyborcza.pl/warszaw...-pierwsza-zajezdnia-od-50-lat-tak-bedzie.html

Tramwaje Warszawskie plan first tram depot for 50 years.
Opening is planned for year 2020.
It will accommodate 150 trams.

It will be located here:
https://www.google.pl/maps/place/An...7216863e9!8m2!3d52.3075151!4d21.0178311?hl=pl

Visualisations:


----------



## dimlys1994

From Railway Gazette

http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...-capacity-at-warszawa-zachodnia-unveiled.html

*Plans to increase capacity at Warszawa Zachodnia unveiled*
18 Feb 2017



















POLAND: Infrastructure manager PKP PLK has unveiled the design concept for an extensive modernisation of Warszawa Zachodnia station planned for 2019-21. The designs have been developed by Idom and Glebowski Studio, and aim to improve capacity to handle a predicted doubling of usage to 60 000 passengers per day by 2030.

The track layout is to be revised to increase line capacity and reduce conflicting movements. An additional platform will be provided, a new overall roof built, and a new underpass provided to improve passenger flows. There would be an integrated rail, tram, bus and coach interchange, and a tram tunnel is to be built as part of new line from Wilanów

...


----------



## dimlys1994

Tram line 2 was extended northwards today - from Mehoffera to Nowodwory:
http://tvnwarszawa.tvn24.pl/informacje,news,pierwszy-tramwaj-dojechal-na-nowodwory,225047.html


----------



## Petr

^^
And a video of the entire line:





New line in stages. Last opened stage is green:


----------



## Petr

Construction of the M2 line (Trocka station) in Targówek District:

http://warszawa.wyborcza.pl/warszawa/51,54420,21429115.html?i=3


----------



## Brunarino

hkskyline said:


>


this last one reminds a littel bit of Alpha moonbase interiors...


----------



## skyfann

It looks perfect.

More photos please)


----------



## 43106

*The Tram Depots of Warsaw*

I'm in the process of compiling details of the Tram Depots of Europe.
According to my research, Warsaw has depots...
1) Off Obozowa. I don't know the name of the depot, but I have heard it called "ZETIT T-1", which I don't understand,
2) at PRAGA ("ZET R-2"?), on the south side of Kaweczynska,
3) at WOLA ("ZET R-1"?), on Aleja Solidarnosci,
4) at ZOLIBORZ, with a tram stop close to the depot entrance,
5) at MOKOTOW (I think), also called "ZET R-3"? It's on the south side of Jana Pawla Woronicza.
I am aware that a new depot is to be built at Annapol. Is it in addition to the depots, or is it replacing a current one?
Have I missed any others?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## 0tomek0

^^
There are 4 typical depots (the ones called R-x/ ZET-x).

The one called "ZETIT T-1" is a catenary and track maintenance facility (and that's the abbreviation meaning) and afaik there are several workcars stationed.


----------



## chauffeur

43106 said:


> 1) Off Obozowa. I don't know the name of the depot, but I have heard it called "ZETIT T-1", which I don't understand,


ZETiT = Zakład Energetyki Trakcyjnej i Torów (Departament of Traction and Tracks)


> 2) at PRAGA ("ZET R-2"?), on the south side of Kaweczynska,


ZET = Zakład Eksploatacji Tramwajów (Tram Operation Works).


> I am aware that a new depot is to be built at Annapol. Is it in addition to the depots, or is it replacing a current one?


It will replace R-2 depot, which will be converted (partly) into a museum.


> Have I missed any others?


Zakład Naprawy Tramwajów T-3 (Tram Repair Works), Młynarska Str., near R-1 depot.


----------



## metr0p0litain

I was in Warsaw and made a video about the complete *M2*, filming at all stations:


----------



## metacatfry

What's up with the door buttons? I can't imagine they serve much of a purpose on a high utilization line like m2. Do they even actually work or do doors always open?


----------



## Halfpipesaur

Since the Inspiro trains were introduced 4 years ago I had to use this button only once (I was so surprised that the door didn't open i almost missed my stop), and i travel by metro almost everyday.


----------



## Piotrek00

Yes, it's true that this part of M2 is heavily occupied and the buttons seem to be pointless. But bear in mind that currently M2 operates only in the strict city centre, after extension it will serve more peripheral areas.


----------



## metacatfry

If a high cost metro station does not service a high flow of passengers there is little justification for building the station.
I see button operated doors as useful for services that visit stations with little traffic. The button ensures the door mechanisms are not unduly used, preserving service life. If the doors have to open in 99% of cases, there is no savings and only added costs in the form of extra parts, maintenance and possibility of malfunction. 
No underground metro system should have stations with little passenger traffic, that's just waste of ressources. Have a bus or tram travel to that area instead, much cheaper capital investment. If you don't need the high capacity of a metro why build it?


----------



## Chris80678

M2 will be even more heavily used once the western and eastern extensions open as those in the suburbs travel to/from Warsaw city centre :cheers:


----------



## Piotrek00

@metacatfry it's true what you have said, but in every metro system around the world you will have central stations heavily used and non-central stations used less. How do you imagine full utilization on the first station? I did not mean that there will be low traffic, I meant it will be lower than in the most central stations.


----------



## Fallout

Piotrek00 said:


> @metacatfry it's true what you have said, but in every metro system around the world you will have central stations heavily used and non-central stations used less. How do you imagine full utilization on the first station? I did not mean that there will be low traffic, I meant it will be lower than in the most central stations.


Have you been at Młociny? With properly organized park&ride system, terminal stations may be among the busiest ones.

Also, i don't see any use of door buttons in metro at all. They are useful, for me, only in two situations: either if there is no one willing to get in or out from th vehicle, so driver may just not open the doors at all and start few seconds faster, but it could only happen on low used bus stops, not ever on any metro station. Second is where opening the door unnecessarily may be uncomfortable to passengers due to weather outside. Again, doesn't apply to fully underground system that Warsaw has.


----------



## metacatfry

Just to clarify, I think this is a really minor issue and I think warszawa Metro is generally very nice and sensible, it just stood out to me because I know of no other metro systems with door buttons. They are more common on suburban systems. 
I think one issue that can happen is that, in a high frequency metro system, dwell times at stations are very important. If someone pushes the button late this can extend the time the train spends at the station, potentially delaying the next train. This would only be a problem in systems with very high train frequencies, which Warszawa isn't quite yet.


----------



## rakcancer

Yes. That button on metro cars is pointless and could be confusing (so better if it is not in operation at all) but if this is the biggest "issue" of Warsaw metro then I think we are spoiled here while looking for very, very minor holes in everything what is good.
Metro in Warsaw is great!


----------



## SoboleuS

It's time for some heavy toys :cheers:



hp7960 said:


> "TBM Maria już pakuje się do drogi na plac budowy stacji Trocka. "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fot.Metro Warszawskie


This TBM will be assembled at Trocka station and should start digging this summer.


----------



## laryzbyszko

metacatfry said:


> I know of no other metro systems with door buttons. They are more common on suburban systems.


It seems that you haven't seen a lot of metro systems yet. Actually, many of the European metro systems use door buttons. Examples are: Paris Metro (door handles on older rolling stock, buttons on newer trains), Budapest Metro (Alstom Metropolis trains), London Underground (sub-surface lines), Berlin U-Bahn, Hamburg U-Bahn. To be honest, I know more metro systems where trains are equipped with door buttons, than these without them.


----------



## metacatfry

I don't know many systems in detail, you are right. I did not know many of the examples you mention had buttons, and some surprise me.
Some of them I think make more sense because they visit stations with small footfall. Especially very old systems can experience that some stations loose much of their former relevance and while still experiencing some traffic, enough to keep the stations open, there will be many times where doors don't need to open. 

I feel there is a boundary between systems where buttons make sense and where they don't, simply relating to how often doors are used relative to number of instances of possible uses in a typical operating day. If that ratio is very close to 100% the buttons are superfluous.
One thing that makes their implementation in Warszawa less useful is that all doors open, even if only one button is pressed.
But other factors than purely economics might make a operator choose buttons I guess.

I wonder if the planners of Warszawa metro had less confidence in their traffic projections and therefore choose to be flexible in their approach with respect to planning traffic handling. this could help explain the choice of door buttons.


----------



## Losbp

Some highlights on my short trip to Warsaw last week 

Warsaw, Poland 2017 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Warsaw, Poland 2017 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Warsaw, Poland 2017 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Warsaw, Poland 2017 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Warsaw, Poland 2017 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Warsaw, Poland 2017 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Warsaw, Poland 2017 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Warsaw, Poland 2017 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Warsaw, Poland 2017 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Warsaw, Poland 2017 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Warsaw, Poland 2017 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Warsaw, Poland 2017 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Warsaw, Poland 2017 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Warsaw, Poland 2017 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Trams

Warsaw, Poland 2017 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Warsaw, Poland 2017 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Warsaw, Poland 2017 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Warsaw, Poland 2017 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Warsaw, Poland 2017 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Warsaw, Poland 2017 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr


:cheers:


----------



## Chris80678

I can't wait to go to Warsaw one day and use the metro M1 & M2 :cheers:


----------



## Petr

Construction of the M2 ni Targówek:



kafarek said:


> 1
> 
> 2
> 
> 3
> 
> 4
> 
> 5
> 
> 7
> 
> 8
> 
> 9
> 
> 10
> 
> 11
> 
> 12
> 
> 13
> 
> 14


----------



## Petr

Construction of the M2 in Wola:


----------



## DocentX

metro second line construction :



hp7960 said:


> Zachód :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wschód :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fot.Metro Warszawskie


:cheers:


----------



## dimlys1994

Hi guys, does anybody knows what's going on S9 commuter rail section between Gdanska and Zachodnia stations? Some sort of rail track upgrade?


----------



## Petr

^^
Gdańska is prepared for the main Warsaw train station from the year 2018, when general renovation of the diametrical Warsaw rail line will start.


----------



## kebe

dimlys1994 said:


> Hi guys, does anybody knows what's going on S9 commuter rail section between Gdanska and Zachodnia stations? Some sort of rail track upgrade?


It can be said that this is the construction of that line from scratch. It's first phase of building new Warsaw's rail inner ring for urban commute. So existing stations will be reconstructed and connected to public transport in a easer way (ex. with M2 Młynów station) and more stations will be builded (Powązkowska, Koło [existing Koło will become Młynów]). In second place there are plans to build 3-4 stations on outer ring (connection to Ożarów).





































More in this topic - there is public tender which include building new Stalowa station at rail line 9.


----------



## chauffeur

Visualization of the planned tram line to Wilanów:


Ring said:


> Sa pierwsze wizualizacje Tramwaju do Wilanowa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://tvnwarszawa.tvn24.pl/informa...cje-beda-konsultacje,230936.html#!prettyPhoto


----------



## tunnel owl

There seems to be an tram-underpass/tunnel on the planned tram-route to Wilanow. What is the reason for it?


----------



## kebe

tunnel owl said:


> There seems to be an tram-underpass/tunnel on the planned tram-route to Wilanow. What is the reason for it?


Formaly route leads to Warszawa Zachodnia Train Station and it'll go underground at Zachodni park.


----------



## metr0p0litain




----------



## Petr

^^
Only one station?


----------



## metr0p0litain

Petr said:


> ^^
> Only one station?


Unfortunately, yes...  It was not easy to film at all stations on line M2. I was really lucky that I filmed at Dworzec Gdański without any trouble.


----------



## DocentX

visualizations of M2 last metro stations (black colour) :










http://www.transport-publiczny.pl/w...stacje-ii-linii-metra-wizualizacje-55475.html


----------



## metr0p0litain

Refurbished series 81 trains coming back to Warsaw:


Metro Warszawa by Petro Molitain, on Flickr


----------



## Petr

More about the project of the new 20 km long tram line from Wola district to Wilanów district planned for years 2019-2021.

Official site in Polish: http://tramwajdowilanowa.pl/

Map:









Videos:


----------



## Petr

Construction of one (C06 Księcia Janusza) of three M2 stations in Wola district:



filosss said:


>


source: https://www.facebook.com/metro.warszawa/posts/1155385034563737


----------



## Petr

C17 Targówek station in Targówek district:


dud|i said:


> 12. i z góry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15.


C18 Trocka station


dud|i said:


> 1. Trocka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.


----------



## Petr

C16 Szwedzka station in Praga Północ


Fredi said:


> Dla przełamania tradycyjnego spamu z Górczewskiej, wyludniona wieczorna Szwedzka:


----------



## Petr

C8 Płocka station in Wola


komand said:


> Kolejna dawka emocji


----------



## Petr

C7 Młynów station



maddox1 said:


> Trochę zdjęć zrobionych przez płot:
> 
> C07


----------



## Petr

New Entrances to M1 stations:

Wilanowska


Lemonardo said:


> W tym tygodniu otworzyli nowe wejścia do Metra na Wilanowskiej.





Fredi said:


>


Służew


Lemonardo said:


> Wyżej wspomniana wiata + schody ruchome. Jednak wykorzystany został zupełnie inny projekt niż ten, który kiedyś wygrał konkurs. Nie obraziłbym się, gdyby był to wzór wiat na cały odcinek ursynowsko-mokotowski.


----------



## Petr

construction of the Płocka M2 station (C8) from above:


sscbeholder said:


> Cześć
> 
> Porcja fotek z rana. Miłego oglądania
> 
> 1.


----------



## Petr

Trocka station (C18)

source: https://www.facebook.com/budowametra/posts/1475740755795594


----------



## Petr

New tram lines planned in Warsaw for years 2018-2022 with guaranteed EU Fund co-financing:


----------



## chauffeur

25 years ago:










2017 - metro/tram/train compilation:


----------



## rakcancer

^^ Nice compilation. However there is one major piece of transportation missing in this movie: WKD - Warszawska Kolej Dojazdowa- commuter train for suburbs on west side of Warsaw:
This is the one, unfortunately in Polish only:


----------



## desmo

rakcancer said:


> ^^ Nice compilation. However there is one major piece of transportation missing in this movie: WKD - Warszawska Kolej Dojazdowa- commuter train for suburbs on west side of Warsaw:
> This is the one, unfortunately in Polish only:


----------



## chauffeur

> The City of Warsaw aims to deploy one of the cleanest bus fleets in Europe. By 2020, Warsaw Municipal Bus Company (MZA) will place 130 electric buses into operation together with cutting-edge charging infrastructure. Nineteen aerial chargers will be installed at selected ends of the bus lines, making it possible to reduce battery weight and thereby improve the environmental performance of the vehicles. Plans call for one-third of Warsaw’s buses to be powered by clean technology, either electric, hybrid, or gas models, in 2020. The goal is for 25% of all buses to run on electricity by 2030.


http://www.globalopportunityexplorer.org/cities/warsaw-electrification-of-the-bus-fleet


----------



## dimlys1994

From Rail Journal

http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...s-for-warsaw-metro-extension.html?channel=000

*Tendering begins for Warsaw metro extension*
February 12, 2018










_THE City of Warsaw has launched tenders for a contract to construct a 3.9km underground extension of metro Line M2 from Trocka to Bródno in the northeastern district of Targówek_

The project will include the construction of new underground stations at Zacisze, Kondratowicza, and Bródno.

Offers will be opened on March 30 and the winning bidder must complete the works within 38 months of contract signing

...


----------



## Petr

race the tube


----------



## chauffeur




----------



## Petr

Some photos from the construction of 6 new M2 stations (opening planed for 2019):

C06 - Księcia Janusza
Wola District


filosss said:


> A teraz tradycyjny weekendowy spam z C06:





jotjotbe said:


> Poranek na C06


C07 - Młynów - Wola District


filosss said:


> I jeszcze zapomniana przez wszystkich fotografów C07 - również w weekendowym ujęciu


C8 - Płocka - Wola


komand said:


> Codziennie betonowanie


----------



## Petr

C16- Szwedzka - Praga Północ Disrtrict

http://www.metro.waw.pl/dziennik-budowy-odcinek-wschodni-polnocny

  
  

C18 - Trocka - Targówek District

  
  



Jovano7 said:


> A Trocka po tygodniu zmrożenia wróciła do intensywnej pracy na powierzchni.


C17 - Targówek

  http://www.metro.waw.pl/pliki/3+3DB/01-2018/C17_01_2018_3.JPG



kafarek said:


> Targówek z przed 2 tygodni


----------



## DocentX

M2 new stations - eastern part :



marekb74 said:


> Źródło: dziennik budowy odcinek wschodni-północny
> 
> *Marzec 2018*
> 
> *Stacja C16 Szwedzka*
> 
> 
> Kontynuowane są prace przy słupach docelowych stacji – wykonanie 95%
> Wykonywane są ściany i słupy podperonia
> Wykonywana jest płyta podperonia. Wykonano 60% płyt podperonia.
> Wykonywane są oczepy na wyjściu W4 na docelowej głębokości.
> Wykonywane są szachty (części nadziemne). Wykonano 80% ścian.
> Prowadzone są prace przy wykonywaniu portali tunelowych. Wykonano około 50% portali.
> Wykonano izolacje stropu górnego 8%.
> Wykonywane są konstrukcje murowe na poziomie -1. Wymurowano 30% ścian.
> Trwają prace tynkarskie na poziomie -1 wykonano 20%.
> Prowadzone są na bieżąco instalacje kanalizacyjne podposadzkowe - Zaawansowanie 70%.
> Zabetonowano otwór technologiczny płyty górnej w osi 7-10.
> Szalowany jest otwór technologiczny na poz. -1 w osi 17-20.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Wentylatornia V16*
> 
> 
> Trwają prace przy robotach murowych. Wykonano 100% murów na poz. -1 i – 0,5.
> Trwają prace przy wykonywaniu łączników. Na chwilę obecna wykonano 20% prac
> Trwają prace tynkarskie. Wykonano 100% tynków na poz. -1 i -0,5.
> 
> *Stacja C17 Targówek*
> 
> 
> Wykonano 100% słupów na stacji.
> Wykonano 95% izolacji na stropie głównym.
> Wykonano 90% szachtów.
> Wykonano 100% płyty peronu.
> Wykonano 100% płyty dennej wejścia W3.
> Wykonano 100% płyty stropowej wejścia W3.
> Wykonano przebicie przez ścianę szczelinową do stacji na wejściu W3
> Wykonano 100% płyty dennej na wejściu W2.
> Wykonano 100% płyty stropowej wejścia W2
> Wykonano przebicie przez ścianę szczelinową do stacji na wejściu W2.
> Wykonano 100% płyty dennej w wejściu W1.
> Wykonano 90% schodów.
> Wykonano 50% robót wykończeniowych w Głównych pomieszczeniach technicznych.
> Wykonano 40% robót wykończeniowych w Pomieszczeniach technologicznych stacji.
> Wykonano 7% robót wykończeniowych w Strefie ogólnomiejskiej.
> Wykonano 10% robót w Hali odpraw wraz z halą peronową.
> Zakończone wykonanie instalacji kanalizacji w stropach w rejonie wszystkich wyjść ze stacji W1, W2 i W3 -zaawansowanie wykonania całej instalacji w stropach około 90%.
> Rozpoczęto montaż instalacji sanitarnych w pomieszczeniach technicznych i korytarzach na poz. – 1 (wentylacja-10%, instalacja wod-kan.-10%).
> Trwają zaawansowane prace montażowe tras kablowych na stacji (podperonie, ściana zatorowa, pomieszczenia techniczne, poziom peronu)
> Rozpoczęto montaż tras kablowych w tunelu D17 i D18
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Wentylatornia V17*
> 
> 
> Trwają prace nad drugorzędnymi elementów konstrukcyjnych.
> Wykonano 25% robót wykończeniowych.
> Wykonano instalację kanalizacji w stropie na poziomie -1.
> 
> *Stacja C18 Trocka*
> 
> 
> Zakończono układanie tras kablowych (przepusty) w płycie dennej torów odstawczych.
> Ukończono montaż przepustów kablowych w płycie torowej.
> Zakończono prace związane z tymczasowym oświetleniem tuneli.
> Wykonywane są elementy pionowe stacji – zaawansowanie 95%
> Zakończono wykonywanie płyty peronu.
> Trwają prace związane z montażem tras kablowych w podperoniu.
> Rozpoczęto prace tynkarskie w pomieszczeniach na torach odstawczych (zaawansowanie 20%).
> Trwają prace tynkarskie w pomieszczeniach technicznych w poziomie -1 stacji – zaawansowanie 20% .
> Zakończono prace murarskie w osiach 10-30 w poziomie -1 stacji.
> Trwają prace murarskie w osiach 1-6 w poziomie -1 stacji (zaawansowanie 40%).
> Kontynuowane są prace przy zewnętrznych elementach pionowych na torach odstawczych - zaawansowanie 30%.
> Rozpoczęto wykonywanie elementów pionowych na poziomie -2 torów odstawczych (ściany peronów, ściana kanału przeglądowego – zaawansowanie 80%).
> Trwa wykonywanie wejścia W4 - zaawansowanie 40%.
> Rozpoczęto wykonywanie wejścia W1 - zaawansowanie 20%.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Wentylatornia V18*
> 
> 
> Wykonano ściany zewnętrzne czerpnio-wyrzutni.
> Wykonano fundamenty pod wentylatory w poziomie -1.
> 
> *Tunele*
> 
> 
> Łączniki tunelowe zaawansowanie:
> Tunele łącznikowe wentylatorni V-18 - 70%
> Tunele łącznikowe wentylatorni V-17 - 66%
> Tunele łącznikowe wentylatorni V-16 - 25%
> Tunel łącznikowy D17.1 - 70%
> Tunel łącznikowy D16.1 - 45%
> Tunel łącznikowy D16.2 - 50%
> 
> *Portale tuneli szlakowych (połączenie konstrukcji tuneli z konstrukcją stacji):*
> 
> 
> Wykonano 2 portale na stacji C18,
> Wykonano 4 portale na stacji C17
> Wykonano 3 portal na stacji C16.
> 
> *Roboty torowe*
> 
> 
> *Tunel D18L i D18P*
> Wykonano i odebrano odbiorem technicznym- 759 m podbudowy betonowej /bankiet górny i dolny/, co stanowi 90% obydwu tuneli.
> W tunelu D18L rozpoczęto wykonywanie płyty torowej – wykonano 36 metrów toru.
> 
> *Stacja C17*
> Trwają roboty wykonywania podbudowy betonowej, - wykonano 90% robót betonowych
> 
> *Tunel D17L*
> Trwają prace przy wykonywaniu podbudowy betonowej - wykonano 60% bankietów bocznych.


----------



## Petr

Combined M1 and M2 metro journey:






You have to ask author of the record why he hasn't used direct connection between two Świętokrzyska stations.


----------



## Woonsocket54

*Construction of extension to M2 subway*

cross-post from Polish forum



komand said:


> Zdzisie


----------



## lanadelrey

i've visited warsaw a few weeks ago and i must say that the public transport seems fairly alright. although as many people mentioned above they should start putting their focus on metro lines, considering that that's the best option to improve the quality of the public transport system. However, the tram system does make sense but i still feel that the general model of cities is to use underground lines inside of the centre and "let the trains breathe" outside of the dense areas.

The biggest flaw of the system probably is the public transport map. It's already a bit confusing having to switch from train to metro and then to a tram when they all don't use the same station but additionally to that the maps were a hot mess. Instead of having a metro map with two lines on it they should start looking into a general redesign of the whole system. It might be that i'm spoiled by the tfl map which is great, navigating through the huge urban area of london and finding different transport links is super easy. However the warsaw map reminded me a bit of some poorly designed german maps which i also find way harder to read than the tfl map.

It's not a lot of "work" that needs to be done in order to make the map look more organised, for one get rid of ANY geographical maps, they are super clustered and everything just is all over the place, small geographical maps to indicate where a specific station or entry is make sense but not the whole transportation map of a city.
Additionally make the actual routs more intuitive. Looking at the tram map i still have a hard time telling if a line turns, goes straight ahead, splits or just crosses another line. I do not know how the maps helps someone who is not already familiar with the system.
Then you have the colour coding. Colour coding lines is literally one of the easiest way to make public transport maps understood but sadly the Warsaw maps don't even use the same colours for the metro lines on the metro map and on the tram+metro map.

Looking through this thread i realised that i wasn't the only one who thinks the map is kind of on the bad side of transport maps so i just wanted to express my opinion and explain why i find the map to be of poor design.

Here's a comparison between a current map and something i found a link to on here:









http://www.ztm.waw.pl/mapy.php?c=117&l=2 










here is the article where the map is from, it's kind of not directly relevant but i still thought it's important to link it:
https://www.transport-publiczny.pl/...py-transportu-szynowego-w-warszawie-3059.html


My goal is not to say that Warsaw needs to copy the tfl map but to think about how to implement a map that is easier to read and actively helps the costumers to know how to get from point A to point B in the most easy, convenient and simple way.


----------



## DocentX

new metro stations of M2 line under construction :










Trocka 



marekb74 said:


> A tymczasem na https://www.facebook.com/pg/metro.warszawa/posts/ pojawiły się zdjęcia z wnętrza Trockiej


Szwedzka



jotjotbe said:


>


Plocka



komand said:


>





Fredi said:


> Z drugiej mańki, w dole Płocka


----------



## bloganista

lanadelrey said:


> The biggest flaw of the system probably is the public transport map. It's already a bit confusing having to switch from train to metro and then to a tram when they all don't use the same station but additionally to that the maps were a hot mess. Instead of having a metro map with two lines on it they should start looking into a general redesign of the whole system. It might be that i'm spoiled by the tfl map which is great, navigating through the huge urban area of london and finding different transport links is super easy. However the warsaw map reminded me a bit of some poorly designed german maps which i also find way harder to read than the tfl map.
> 
> It's not a lot of "work" that needs to be done in order to make the map look more organised, for one get rid of ANY geographical maps, they are super clustered and everything just is all over the place, small geographical maps to indicate where a specific station or entry is make sense but not the whole transportation map of a city.
> Additionally make the actual routs more intuitive. Looking at the tram map i still have a hard time telling if a line turns, goes straight ahead, splits or just crosses another line. I do not know how the maps helps someone who is not already familiar with the system.
> Then you have the colour coding. Colour coding lines is literally one of the easiest way to make public transport maps understood but sadly the Warsaw maps don't even use the same colours for the metro lines on the metro map and on the tram+metro map.
> 
> Looking through this thread i realised that i wasn't the only one who thinks the map is kind of on the bad side of transport maps so i just wanted to express my opinion and explain why i find the map to be of poor design.
> 
> Here's a comparison between a current map and something i found a link to on here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ztm.waw.pl/mapy.php?c=117&l=2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is the article where the map is from, it's kind of not directly relevant but i still thought it's important to link it:
> https://www.transport-publiczny.pl/...py-transportu-szynowego-w-warszawie-3059.html
> 
> 
> My goal is not to say that Warsaw needs to copy the tfl map but to think about how to implement a map that is easier to read and actively helps the costumers to know how to get from point A to point B in the most easy, convenient and simple way.


Absolutely, the current ZTM map is so awful. How could anybody (especially those not familiar with Warsaw) decipher it? 
The map you presented as an alternative is readable and simple (TfL's map is becoming a complicated mess with every new line). 
The '*t*' logo is also dreadful and seems related to the fishing industry rather than public transport. 

A new logo is desperately needed which would communicate 'connectivity'. 
I think the visual identity presented via the link below would be excellent for Warsaw. 
Brilliant logo, beautiful map, excellent visual identity. Enjoy:
https://futuwawa.pl/mariusz_rozycki__metramc___nowa_tozsamosc_wizualna-project-pl-496.html


----------



## DocentX

M2 : 

Mlynow :



filosss said:


> I C07 podczas zwiedzania


Szwedzka :




























Trocka :



Muri 91 said:


> Sporo zdjęć pojawiło się dziś w wątku, ale tego zestawu nie było. A w nim fotografia hali peronowej z docelowymi elementami wystroju.


----------



## Petr

Targówek M2 station - opening planned for the Spring 2019:

source: https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=2266115866749921&id=1361372257224291&__xts__


----------



## Chris80678

I'm astonished at the speed of construction of M2 - Targówek station looks just stunning

Go Warsaw!


----------



## DocentX

new metro stations :

*Ksiecia Janusza*










*Mlynow*










*Plocka*










*Trocka*



hp7960 said:


> Trocka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fot.Budowa II Linii Metra


*Targowek*



marekb74 said:


> 1. Wejście nr 3
> 
> 
> 2. Coś betonują
> 
> 
> 3.





hp7960 said:


> fot. Budowa II Linii Metra


:cheers:


----------



## Chris80678

I can't wait to see these fab new stations open in sping 2019


----------



## Trupman

Petr said:


> Trupman said:
> 
> 
> 
> The platform in the first picture looks really narrow for a transfer station.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think, it will be sufficient. On the pic above there are stairs in the middle of the station.
Click to expand...


Is it finally a time to say "I told you so"? :lol::cheers:

https://www.transport-publiczny.pl/wiadomosci/metro-problematyczny-lacznik-przesiadkowy-pasazerow-coraz-wiecej-60234.html


----------



## Petr

Trupman said:


> Is it finally a time to say "I told you so"? :lol::cheers:
> 
> https://www.transport-publiczny.pl/wiadomosci/metro-problematyczny-lacznik-przesiadkowy-pasazerow-coraz-wiecej-60234.html


You had writen about the platform. Narrow stairs proved to be the problem not the platform.
I didn't have an opportunity to see the stairs when I wrote that there is no problem.


----------



## Chris80678

On 13th December Warsaw City Council decided to rename Targówek metro station to "Targówek Mieszkaniowy" :bash:. Idiotic to me, Targówek was fine


----------



## lanadelrey

Chris80678 said:


> On 13th December Warsaw City Council decided to rename Targówek metro station to "Targówek Mieszkaniowy" :bash:. Idiotic to me, Targówek was fine


:lol:

i always find it so ridiculous when stations aren't just named the simplest way possible. there's absolutely no reason to name stations after a street for example which usually is a much longer word and a less known geographical location than a general name of the neighbourhood or area especially when it's the only station within it. happens way too often.


----------



## DocentX

:cheers:


----------



## DocentX

new metro stations (east side of the second line) - first test rides :

https://www.transport-publiczny.pl/mobile/na-targowek-wjechal-pierwszy-pociag-metra-60709.html






























daroslav said:


>


:cheers:


----------



## Petr

Planned modernisation of the commuter train station Warszawa Śródmieście:
http://warszawa.wyborcza.pl/warszaw...-metra-centrum-a-dworcem-pkp-srodmiescie.html




























new transport hub and underground connection including moving walkway between commuter train and M1 Centrum station:


----------



## Fallout

^^ Finally. We had to wait 21 years for this.

BTW Warszawa Śródmieście is the busiest railway station in Poland.


----------



## kebe

Fallout said:


> ^^ Finally. We had to wait 21 years for this.


So wait about 10 more... Because it won't start soon.


----------



## BHT

Finally, up to 213 new trams will be supplied by Hyundai Rotem. Basic contract (which, however, hasn't been officially signed yet) 103 trams with length 30-33 m (85 bidirectional + 18 unidirectional) and 20 unidirectional trams with length 20-24 m. Option is for another 90 vehicles 30-33 m long (45 bi +45 unidirectional).


----------



## sbondorf

Fallout said:


> ^^ Finally. We had to wait 21 years for this.
> 
> BTW Warszawa Śródmieście is the busiest railway station in Poland.




Yes, but it is also a bit sad if they modernise this station too heavily. I really like its retro functionalist style.


----------



## Klausenburg

^^
^^
In which factory will be be built the trams for Warsaw ?


----------



## kebe

Klausenburg said:


> ^^
> ^^
> In which factory will be be built the trams for Warsaw ?


^^ They need to sign the contract in the first place. Wait patiently.


----------



## Urbanista1

Hyundai has a factory in Poland for trams?


----------



## Klausenburg

My question came considering that the only European factory of Hyunday Rotem is in Turkey, outside EU. And if EU funds are involved, then it must be manufactured inside EU...


----------



## chauffeur

And it probably will be manufactured in Poland, with some domestic made (Medcom, EC Engineering) components.


----------



## JloKyM

Klausenburg said:


> My question came considering that the only European factory of Hyunday Rotem is in Turkey, outside EU. And if EU funds are involved, then it must be manufactured inside EU...


That is not always true as Sofia metro trains for lines 1 and 2 were ordered and manifactured by MVM in Russia, beside the fact that the project was financed by the EU.


----------



## Nexis




----------



## Klausenburg

Will there be a 3rd metro line ?


----------



## chauffeur

Klausenburg said:


> Will there be a 3rd metro line ?





> Metro Warszawskie, the operator of the subway system in the Polish capital, will start developing a third underground route this year. The city authorities have budgeted 12.5 million Zlotys (more than 2.9 million Euros) to commence the feasibility study of the future line. At the same time, the extension of the Line M2 is going on.


https://www.railtech.com/policy/2019/01/30/warsaw-will-develop-new-metro-line/?gdpr=accept


----------



## chauffeur

M2 line extension - finishing works:



hp7960 said:


> za Metrem Warszawskim





Kosa+22 said:


> Z FB Budowa II linii metra:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> więcej: https://www.facebook.com/budowametra/posts/2168552189847777





marekb74 said:


> 5. Wejście nr 2 (od strony Junkiewicz z bliska)
> 
> 
> 6.
> 
> 
> 7. Do wejścia nr 3 też można podejść dużo bliżej niż tydzień temu.


----------



## DocentX

M2 second line extension : 



hp7960 said:


>





Kosa+22 said:


> Z FB Budowa II linii metra:





hp7960 said:


> Fot. Miasto Stołeczne Warszawa


Mlynow station :


----------



## Chris80678

Looks like there is still quite a lot to do at the western end of M2 - especially at Młynów station







- is that why the line schematic only shows as far as Rondo Daszyńskiego?


----------



## Woonsocket54

will the western and eastern extensions of M2 open at the same time?


----------



## Petr

^^
No, eastern will be first.


----------



## thompsongda

According to local media, construction of M3 will begin in 2023.


----------



## DocentX

western extension of M2 :


----------



## lechevallierpatrick

Is there already a graphic showing where Métro line M3 will run?


----------



## Petr

^^

Light blue line, but it hasn't been approved yet:

https://www.transport-publiczny.pl/...ponownie-stala-sie-iii-linia-metra-52725.html


----------



## tunnel owl

Petr said:


> ^^
> 
> Light blue line, but it hasn't been approved yet:
> 
> https://www.transport-publiczny.pl/...ponownie-stala-sie-iii-linia-metra-52725.html



From what I know, the provisions made for line 3 at Stadion station only allow line 3 to be operated as a line from Stadion to Goclawek without merging with line 2 into the city, right? So it has to be extended towards the center to be useful.


----------



## Petr

^^
You're right. Further plan is to continue M3 line to the new M1 (Plac Konstytucji) station between Centrum and Politechnika stations and westward to Warszawa Zachodnia train station.
As I already mentioned, nothing is decided yet.

Red dotted line here:


----------



## bloganista

tunnel owl said:


> From what I know, the provisions made for line 3 at Stadion station only allow line 3 to be operated as a line from Stadion to Goclawek without merging with line 2 into the city, right? So it has to be extended towards the center to be useful.


Yes, in other words it is useless. Not a branch line as should have been the case. There's Polish planning for you : -)
Zero foresight.


----------



## Woonsocket54

bloganista said:


> Yes, in other words it is useless. Not a branch line as should have been the case. There's Polish planning for you : -)
> Zero foresight.


The mere fact passengers have to make a transfer makes the entire M3 "useless"?


----------



## Petr

^^
He's a troll.


----------



## Petr

new M2 stations


----------



## tunnel owl

Woonsocket54 said:


> The mere fact passengers have to make a transfer makes the entire M3 "useless"?



Useless is a hard word. Better to say that just the extension of M3 further west would give the whole potential for this new extension. There are numerous bad examples worldwide for not extending lines after opening an initial part. But Warsaw is not on that list for now and I suppose it will also won´t in future.


----------



## Woonsocket54

"*New Warsaw metro stations to open this weekend*"

https://polandin.com/44379886/new-warsaw-metro-stations-to-open-this-weekend


----------



## Petr

One pic from new M2 stations opening day:


----------



## DocentX

new metro stations :












outskirts said:


>





_opi said:


> 9. Wejście do strefy biletowej.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11. Oznaczenia nad windami.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12. Motyw stacji Trocka. Na każdej na ścianach widnieją inne kształty.





_opi said:


> 14. Peron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15. Odjazd pociągu w stronę Ronda Daszyńskiego.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16. Stacja Trocka utrzymana w skali szarości.





_opi said:


> 20. Jedziemy na Targówek Mieszkaniowy.





_opi said:


> 25. Wjazd pociągu w stronę Trockiej.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 26. Na powierzchni.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 27. Motyw na Targówku.





_opi said:


> 29.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30. Wejścia do metra na tej stacji są zdecydowanie najbardziej stylowe. Z jednej strony łączą się ładnie z okoliczną zabudową. Z drugiej mocno kontrastują, gdy mamy zestawienie nowoczesności z niszczejącą zabudową Pragi Północ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 31.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 32.





_opi said:


> 37. Zdecydowanie najładniejsza stacja tego odcinka.  Mimo że najbrzydsza okolica (choć z ogromnym potencjałem).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 38. Termometr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 39. Wjazd pociągu od strony Trockiej.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 40.





_opi said:


> 41.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 42.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 43.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 44. I już w drodze powrotnej. Termometry w pociągach wymieniono tylko w tych, które dziś trafiły na M2. Jadąc M1, w Metropolisach i 81 widziałem stare schematy, jeszcze bez nowego odcinka.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Niestety w pierwszy dzień nie obyło się bez wstrzymanego ruchu. W wyniku pozostawionego bagażu, pociągi około ogdziny 14 kursowały w pętli Trocka - Rondo ONZ.
> 
> I to by było na tyle.  Mam nadzieję, że się spodobało.








hp7960 said:


> I kilka detali
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> za: Metro Warszawskie/fb


:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## janex_wwa

A ride between Rondo Daszyńskiego and Trocka, recorded yesterday.


----------



## DocentX

kafarek said:


> Szwedzka
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11


:cheers:


----------



## WMS

Pic found on Twitter

IMO wow


----------



## Gintaras

Warsaw metro in 2018





Warsaw trams 2018


----------



## DocentX

new plan for *Warszawa Zachodnia (Warsaw West) * train station :



rolnikolaf said:


> *PLK ogłosiły przetarg na modernizację stacji Warszawa Zachodnia*












https://polskatimes.pl/dworzec-kole...chody-ruchome-dach-i-tunel-dla/ar/c3-14437057

https://www.wnp.pl/budownictwo/zoba...c-stacja-warszawa-zachodnia,353470_1_0_0.html

redevelopment of *Warszawa Gdanska* train station



















https://www.transport-publiczny.pl/...e-dla-rozbudowy-warszawy-gdanskiej-62688.html

Warszawa Kolo - new train stop : 










new train stop Warszawa Powazki 












M_J_J said:


> Zdzisie z budowy przystanku Powązkowska.


----------



## bloganista

Woonsocket54 said:


> The mere fact passengers have to make a transfer makes the entire M3 "useless"?


Doesn't make M3 useless exactly but a terminus Stadion Narodowy stop certainly makes it dysfunctional.
Having to get off and get another train to continue your journey eastbound or westbound is plainly ridiculous.


----------



## DocentX

*Plocka* metro station (under construction) :














































source : https://www.transport-publiczny.pl/...O0Hfle177OFRYOn_KjLtVcyvlRN-78tS1OPsNigsKS5es



jotjotbe said:


>


:cheers:


----------



## FDW

bloganista said:


> Doesn't make M3 useless exactly but a terminus Stadion Narodowy stop certainly makes it dysfunctional.
> Having to get off and get another train to continue your journey eastbound or westbound is plainly ridiculous.


And it's a reality of life in many Transit systems bigger than Warsaw. What really matters here is the quality of the transfer, since this interchange will continue to be important even after M3 is extended west.


----------



## Deo

New concept (IMO really good) for M3 line (green one):










Source in polish: https://www.transport-publiczny.pl/...oleki-na-wilanow-wyniki-obiecujace-61272.html


----------



## kanabi

^^This was just a concept proposal. Actually the local government in Warsaw is planning to extend the 3rd line in the other direction. It will cross the river south from Gocław district and go towards Służewiec/Mordor office district, which also seems to be a good idea (see the yellow dashed line).










At l(e)ast the existing overscaled Stadion station (already built with a separate, but currently unused platform for M3) will be put in good use. Also it will greatly improve communication between the right bank Warsaw with the west-southern districts.


----------



## intelligentBG

Will be there connection between M2 station Brodno and Torunska station?


----------



## fafalulu

As for now the new line 3 on the map above was just fairy tales for elections purpose.
I doubt it will be built in that shape. All maps are just ideas, nothing is set yet and the Warsaw authorities are kind of "lazy" in real planning and building.
The actual stage for new lines is just starting of studies, what, where to construct. The time of beginning of constuction is far in the future.


----------



## kanabi

fafalulu said:


> As for now the new line 3 on the map above was just fairy tales for elections purpose.
> I doubt it will be built in that shape. All maps are just ideas, nothing is set yet and the Warsaw authorities are kind of "lazy" in real planning and building.
> The actual stage for new lines is just starting of studies, what, where to construct. The time of beginning of constuction is far in the future.


In July 2019 the tender has been settled for the technical study of the first section of the 3rd line (from Stadion to Gocław). Analyses are already on the way and will be ready in about 10 months:

https://www.transport-publiczny.pl/...um-iii-linii-ze-stadionu-na-goclaw-62150.html


----------



## Petr

intelligentBG said:


> Will be there connection between M2 station Brodno and Torunska station?


No, it would make little sense.


----------



## bloganista

FDW said:


> And it's a reality of life in many Transit systems bigger than Warsaw. What really matters here is the quality of the transfer, since this interchange will continue to be important even after M3 is extended west.


The Stadion Narodowy M3 terminus is a consequence of very poor planning by the authorities. 
The additional platform and tunneling at SN could and should have been specifically designed for tram use, 
serving Rondo Wiatraczna and other tram routes - an efficient way of integrating tram and metro services.


----------



## kanabi

Petr said:


> No, it would make little sense.


Actually, it would, if it was extended all the way to Żerań, where a very important tram/bus interchange point is located. Also trams from Tarchomin will be brought there in few years.

The idea of metro is to connect different public transport systems and this is a perfect example how it could be done. That's why I also strongly support the idea to extend the M2 line to Ursus railway station. That would open incredibly convenient possibilities to travel and interchange in the western part of agglomeration. Especially if they are planning the new airport west of Warsaw.


----------



## DocentX

new metro stations - almost finished :



jotjotbe said:


> *940.* Przedskoczek





M_J_J said:


> Pierwszy przejazd wolskim odcinkiem metra :banana:
> https://twitter.com/warszawa/status/1181148255511617536







:cheers:


----------



## Petr

kanabi said:


> Actually, it would, if it was extended all the way to Żerań, where a very important tram/bus interchange point is located. Also trams from Tarchomin will be brought there in few years.
> 
> The idea of metro is to connect different public transport systems and this is a perfect example how it could be done. That's why I also strongly support the idea to extend the M2 line to Ursus railway station. That would open incredibly convenient possibilities to travel and interchange in the western part of agglomeration. Especially if they are planning the new airport west of Warsaw.


Connection with only Warszawa Toruńska PKP Station would have little sense.


----------



## Trupman

Škoda Transportation company presented the first render of a new metro train for Warsaw.










https://www.skoda.cz/skoda-transportation-ziskala-zakazku-na-dodavku-souprav-metra-pro-varsavu/

The design follows current metro-train design trends in Europe, which resemble something like a smartphone screen.
Flat, rather conservative, front with glass-like shiny black paint and thin bright LED lights. Similar to IK trains in Berlin, presented new X-Wagen in Vienna or the proposed new London Tube train.


----------



## lanadelrey

i know it's supposed to be orange but i have to think of belgium whenever i see that design.

still better than the nostalgia russian-flag trains i guess


----------



## DocentX

metro construction :



Michał_Dob;165572094 said:


> Ładnie





Sędziwy83;165574308 said:


> Generalnie tablice informacyjne z nazwą stacji wiszą chyba nad wszystkimi wejściami.
> 
> Przygotowana podsypka do rozłożenia w jednej z zatok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poza tym trwały prace przy docinaniu krawężników i uzupełnianiu nasadzeń.





Taipei Walker said:


> 2 wyjścia na Płockiej zyskały dziś tabliczki z nazwami stacji





jotjotbe said:


> Na FB w grupie Moje Osiedle Koło pojawiło się ok. 20 zdjęć ze stacji C06. Autorem jest p. Marcel Gawryś, zdjęcia są robione niedawno, są o tyle ciekawe, że połowa z nich to zdjęcia z dołu. Tutaj LINK do wpisu na FB, a poniżej jedno ze zdjęć.


----------



## Petr

https://www.facebook.com/pg/warszawa/photos/?tab=album&album_id=423953346269&ref=page_internal

*M2* Płocka



















*M2* Młynów



















*M2* Księcia Janusza


----------



## Polak_w_Kanadzie

Ładne te nowe stacje


----------



## lanadelrey

the green station looks great, the lights in the other two stations are really neat as well. i like this more unique approach compared to the older stations.


----------



## Chris80678

Are these three stops still scheduled to open in spring 2020?


----------



## Petr

^^
Yes


----------



## Chris80678

Excellent 

Księcia Janusza is my favourite station out of the three.

Płocka is my least favourite station. I'm not keen on the stop name font on the stop walls and the crazy lighting on the stop entrance canopies. That's just my opinion though and purely down to personal taste.

I still love the M2 stations from Rondo Daszyńskiego to Dworzec Wileński best.

I can't express an opinion of Szwedka, Targówek Mieszkanowy and Trocka stations as I haven't been to them yet (I look forward to doing so on my next visit to Warsaw though)


----------



## bloganista

kanabi said:


> In July 2019 the tender has been settled for the technical study of the first section of the 3rd line (from Stadion to Gocław). Analyses are already on the way and will be ready in about 10 months:
> 
> https://www.transport-publiczny.pl/...um-iii-linii-ze-stadionu-na-goclaw-62150.html


So Gocław will be connected to central Warsaw by tram *and* metro? Logistically that sounds rather iffy.
Surely one means of transport would be sufficient considering Warsaw's tight budget.


----------



## DocentX

*Škoda Transportation receives $349m metro train contract for Warsaw
SHARE*










_Škoda Transportation has signed a CZK8bn ($349.1m) contract to deliver 45 six-car metro trains for Warsaw, the capital city of Poland._

https://www.railway-technology.com/news/skoda-transportation-warsaw/

new metro stations - almost ready :



Piotre82 said:


> Na C06 wyjścia dostały trochę zielonego pancerza:
> 
> Wyjście najbliżej skrzyżowania z ul. Ciołka:





kafarek said:


> 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7





kafarek said:


> 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7


:cheers:


----------



## Gintaras




----------



## DocentX

Mlynow metro station - soon to be open :



Sędziwy83;166274136 said:


>







































Ksiecia Janusza metro station entrance - soon to be open :



Piotre82 said:


> Na większości wejść pojawiły się loga i tabliczki:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ogród zimowy dostaje zielone:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boję się kierunku w którym to idzie. Liczyłem na przeszklenie, a tymczasem robi się z tego blaszak:


Kondratowicza metro station - under construction :



eirik said:


> 19.01.2020


Brodno metro station - under construction :



kafarek said:


> Bródno
> 1





kafarek said:


> na Bródnie składają krety


Powstancow Slaskich metro station - under construction :



WroFanatyk said:


> Stacja Powstańców Śląskich


----------



## dimlys1994

From Metro Report

https://www.railwaygazette.com/warszawa-suburban-emu-contract-awarded/55940.article

*Warszawa suburban EMU contract awarded*
4 March 2020










POLAND: Suburban operator SKM Warszawa has awarded Newag a contract to supply 21 electric multiple-units by November 30 2022.

The order covers 15 trainsets between 85 and 95 m in length and six between 70 and 77 m long. They will be used to increase capacity on SKM’s network, with ridership having increased 16.5% year-on-year to reach nearly 22·05 million passengers in 2019.

The EMUs will be accessible for passengers with reduced mobility, and equipped with air-conditioning, CCTV, a modern passenger information system, ticket vending machines, wi-fi, USB charging points and a defibrillator

...


----------



## DocentX

M2 - Plocka metro station - new photos :










https://www.transport-publiczny.pl/...orach-plocka-robi-wrazenie-zdjecia-64015.html

M2 - new stations - short video :

https://metrowarszawa.gazeta.pl/met...-nowymi-stacjami-metra-na-woli-w-planach.html

the new stations are schaduled to be open on 4th of April


----------



## chauffeur

Warsaw historical trams.



esbek said:


>


----------



## Petr

Ride through new M2 stations - opening is planned for this week.



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=413281413032880


----------



## Ashis Mitra

The first thing attracts me always that the Warszawa metro is a typical metro, with completely underground network, like Buenos Aires. This type of metro is no doubt costlier, but it saves the aesthetic, because no overground skyline and view became damaged, and also no much land acquisition needed.

Presently it has two lines – M1 & M2, the later also includes an underwater tunnel. Presently my city Kolkata also has two routes, although route 2 is still not finished completely.

Rolling stocks has a similarity with Sofia, Mihck, and Budapest. Many stations are also very beautiful. I wonder how they make such beautiful underground station, really awesome.

I saw that M2 is being extended on both directions. On north it is planned to reach up-to Brodno, and on west it is planned to reach up-to Karolin. _Has these constructions started?_ _What is the current status? When these two extensions will be opened for public? Please post some photos._


----------



## DocentX

new stations - soon to be open :





































source : Wyborcza.pl


----------



## DocentX

new metro stations were officially opened 









































































source : fot. Metro Warszawskie, fb 

by Piotre82:



















source : [Warszawa] Rozbudowa II linii metra - odcinek "3+3"

more photos : Metro dotarło na Wolę. Z nowych stacji skorzystali już pierwsi pasażerowie


----------



## Ashis Mitra

Really great designed clean colourful station, especially the entry gates on roads are unique.

Has it opened yesterday?


----------



## Petr

Ashis Mitra said:


> Really great designed clean colourful station, especially the entry gates on roads are unique.
> 
> Has it opened yesterday?


It has been opened today morning.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=958269577939394


----------



## Chris80678

Fantastic news that new metro stations have opened, although I doubt that passenger numbers will be that high due to covid 19 lockdown


----------



## DocentX

*The Mayor of Warsaw has approved the construction of the third metro line *

_The Mayor of Warsaw has approved the construction of the third metro line and the city council should decide whether to transfer the money for the first stage of works this week. That phase will last until 2028 and previews the addition of six new stations.

The new line will run from the National Stadium station, which was planned as a transfer junction from the very beginning. From there, the M3 will go to the following stations: Dworzec Wschodni, Mińska, Rondo Wiatraczna, Ostrobramska, Jana Nowaka-Jeziorański and the Gocław station.

In addition, there will also be a branch leading to the “Kozia Górka” Technical & Holding Station. The National Stadium in Warsaw will thus become a key communication node on the right-bank of Warsaw, enabling the transfer between trains at the railway station, bus lines and trams.

The new line will serve an estimated 180,000 people living in Praga-Południe alone and the large housing estates of Gocław, Grochowa and Kamionka. Its itinerary has been mapped based on the analyses of independent experts based on conclusions from the work on a new study of the conditions and directions of spatial development in Warsaw - a key document that determines the growth of the city and its further development.









Warsaw is starting the construction of a third metro line | TheMayor.EU


Warsaw to construct a new metro line. M3 should see its first six new stations ready in 2028.




www.themayor.eu












_


----------



## DocentX

Metro - second line extension :

Kondratowicza station

























Metro - new trains from Skoda - under construction

























Metro: Pierwsze wagony Škody w warszawskim malowaniu


Postępuje produkcja nowych wagonów dla warszawskiego metra. W zakładach Škody w Pilźnie malowane są pudła Varsovii. Pierwszy pociąg ma przyjechać do Warszawy pod koniec roku.




www.transport-publiczny.pl





new SKM (fast urban rail) trains under construction

















Newag rozpoczął produkcję 21 pojazdów dla warszawskiej Szybkiej Kolei Miejskiej - Twój Sącz


Newag rozpoczął produkcję 21 pojazdów dla warszawskiej Szybkiej Kolei Miejskiej. Pierwsze pociągi przyjadą do stolicy wiosną 2022 roku.




twojsacz.pl





Warsaw - new trams under construction









































Nadwozia pierwszych dwóch Hyundaiów dla Warszawy gotowe [zdjęcia]


Nadwozia pierwszych dwóch tramwajów firmy Hyundai Rotem dla Warszawy są skompletowane, trwają ostatnie odbiory wózków. Pierwsze wagony mają przyjechać do stolicy Polski na początku lata. W sumie koreańska firma, w ramach zamówienia podstawowego, dostarczy 123 tramwajów.




www.transport-publiczny.pl


----------



## Chris80678

Kondratowicza metro station entrance and exit canopies are coming along nicely and amazingly fast

Photo posted by @eirik in the Polish forum:










Kondratowicza metro station below ground:










Photo posted by @Muri 91 in the Polish forum

Kondratowicza metro station is on the eastern branch of M2 between Trocka
and Bródno

Along with Zacisze to the south and Bródno to the north it is expected to open for service in 2022


----------



## Ashis Mitra

Warszawa metro is being extended slowly. In last year, it has been extended towards west up-to Ksiecia Janusza, with 3 stations. Like old sections, these are also fully underground.

Now we are waiting for the western extension up-to Karolin, and northern extension up-to Brodno. When these two extensions will be opened for public? Please post some photos.


----------



## Chris80678

See @Muri 91 photos above

Other photos can be found in this forum:









[Warszawa] Projektowanie i budowa dalszych stacji II...


mój informator donosi że też dowieźli tory




www.skyscrapercity.com





The eastern extension to Bródno is scheduled to open in 2022

The western extension to Bemowo (it won't reach Karolin until 2024 at the earliest) is also scheduled to open in 2022


----------



## Ashis Mitra

Warszawa tram network is a very good network, which is integrated with metro, suburban train and light rail. One thing which I like very much that when most cities in the world has closed a tram line after opening the metro line parallel on the same route, Warszawa has kept both tram and metro line on same routes where they are. Actually it is better, because for metro, one must go down under the ground by staircase or escalator, buy a ticket from counter, then go far deep to platform, then he/she could ride a metro, which is better for long journey, but not for short journey. On the other hand for tram, one could simply wait on surface, either on footpath or on tram stop at middle of the road beside reserved track, just get up when tram come, which is best for short journey, and also scenic for long journey, due to variation on surface, many colours of environment, which is absent in underground metro with dark black tunnel. So there are two options for passengers, e.g. – who want to go from Marymont to Wilanowska, who has time in hand he/she could catch tram, and who has hurry he/she could catch metro, that’s his/her choice. I saw the same thing in Hongkong also.

I have two questions –
1) The section between Bemowo-Ratusz and Os. Gorczewska is now suspended, which was formerly served by route 10, 26 & 28. Although those routes are now running continuously on other way, why this section is now suspended? What is the reason?
2) Route 2 is now being extended from Nowodwory to Winnica. How the construction is going? When this extension will be opened? Please write some details with photos.


----------



## Ashis Mitra

Warszawa tram network - city centre area, in 1957 - 










and in 2019 - 










Look some central routes closed, but mostly remained after opening metro, also some new lines.


----------



## Petr

^^
Some tram routes in the centre not separated from a traffic were closed 20-30 years before metro opening to speed up trams. After metro opening none tram route has been closed.


----------



## Chris80678

There are hardly any gaps in the tram network in areas of Warsaw which the metro doesn't reach

From what I remember of my visit to Warsaw in 2016 the city has good bus, metro and tram coverage. It's all very well integrated


----------



## Ashis Mitra

1) The section between Bemowo-Ratusz and Os. Gorczewska is now suspended, which was formerly served by route 10, 26 & 28. Although those routes are now running continuously on other way, why this section is now suspended? What is the reason?
2) Route 2 is now being extended from Nowodwory to Winnica. How the construction is going? When this extension will be opened? Please write some details with photos.


----------



## Volk85




----------



## Arzotino

Nothing new - just a nice view on Wyścigi tram terminus among blossoming trees.

Around 9 km from the city centre.


----------



## DocentX

new trams are being tested in South Korea :









































Warszawa: Pierwsze tramwaje Hyundaia gotowe i po testach w fabryce [zdjęcia]


Pierwsze dwa tramwaje Hyundaia dla Warszawy są gotowe i odbyły już testy w fabryce w Korei. Latem zobaczymy je na próbach na ulicach Warszawy, a do ruchu zostaną włączone jesienią.




www.transport-publiczny.pl


----------



## DocentX

"Bemowo" metro station under construction :

































Metro na Bemowo: Próbne elementy wystroju na stacjach


Perony stacji Ulrychów i Bemowo nabierają docelowego kształtu. Wśród wielu prac wykończeniowych uwagę przykuwają kolorowe panele na ścianie zatorowej i na suficie. Są to próbne modele elementów wystroju, który na co dzień będą oglądać pasażerowie po zakończeniu budowy.




www.transport-publiczny.pl


----------



## Arnorian

What is the frequency of trains on S lines?


----------



## Chris80678

Arnorian said:


> What is the frequency of trains on S lines?








Warsaw metro map, Poland


Warsaw metro map. Updated Warsaw metro map for printing and downloading.




mapa-metro.com





Look under the Schedules, timetable and calendar section


----------



## Arnorian

Chris80678 said:


> Warsaw metro map, Poland
> 
> 
> Warsaw metro map. Updated Warsaw metro map for printing and downloading.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mapa-metro.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look under the Schedules, timetable and calendar section


There's only for M lines, nothing for S lines.


----------



## DocentX

Arnorian said:


> There's only for M lines, nothing for S lines.





https://www.skm.warszawa.pl/en/category/timetables-and-line-maps/


----------



## Chris80678

DocentX said:


> https://www.skm.warszawa.pl/en/category/timetables-and-line-maps/


My apologies 😕

It's because in the UK we don't have the term 'S lines' so to anyone in the UK like me it is meaningless

The closest term we would have in UK to 'S lines' are overground lines, rapid transit lines or suburban railway lines


----------



## Petr

Arnorian said:


> There's only for M lines, nothing for S lines.


You should know that we have paralel to SKM S lines Koleje Mazowieckie R lines. Passengers use them alternatively thanks to joint ticket system.


----------



## Chris80678

Photos of the ongoing construction of Zacisze metro station. Dated 23.02.22.

Photos posted by @Hopi in the Polish forum.

From these photos we can see that the pace of construction and progress is slightly slower on the eastern branch of M2.



















Kondratowicza metro station:










Bródno metro station:










The tracks just beyond Bródno metro station (M2 eastern terminus):


----------



## Chris80678

Petr said:


> ^^
> There's no official date, it depends on the technical acceptance. It can be September or November.


Update:









Metro: Otwarcie pierwszych nowych stacji już w czerwcu


W Warszawie powoli dobiega końca budowa dwóch kolejnych odcinków II linii metra – zachodniego, z dwiema stacjami, na Bemowo, i wschodniego-północnego, z trzema stacjami, na Bródno. Jak się dowiedzieliśmy, miejskie służby szykują się już na dwa konkretne terminy otwarcia – pociągi na Bemowo...




www.transport-publiczny.pl





Bemowo and Ulrychow stations could open for service on 11th June 2022 (approximate date).

Zacisze, Kondratowicza and Bródno stations could open for service on 28th September 2022 (approximate date).

These dates have not been confirmed or denied by Warsaw's municipal bodies so do not take this as firm concrete dates and get too excited!


----------



## Petr

^^
These are approximate not official dates


> Metro Warszawskie nie odnosi się szczegółowo do tych informacji. (...) Miasto też z góry ucina pytania o daty


Metro Warszawskie doesn't refer to this information in detail
The city also cuts off questions about dates in advance


----------



## Chris80678

Petr said:


> ^^
> These are approximate not official dates


I know, I did say that

I've made it clear I'm not getting forum users hopes up too much.

I'm merely informing those interested in the expansion of Warsaw Metro, my apologies.


----------



## Petr

^^
Ok I didn't read Your entire post.
Previous openings have proved these early dates to be unreliable.
I live near the present west end of the M2 line and I'll have 2 metro stations to the nearest shopping center after opening of the west section so I hope it really will be in June.


----------



## Chris80678

Petr said:


> ^^
> Ok I didn't read Your entire post.
> Previous openings have proved these early dates to be unreliable.
> I live near the present west end of the M2 line and I'll have 2 metro stations to the nearest shopping center after opening of the west section so I hope it really will be in June.


We shall see about Bemowo and Ulrychow metro stations. Must admit the rate of progress at both stations is coming along nicely 👌


----------



## Petr

Ongoing modernization of the 4th biggest in Warsaw railway station in term of passengers number - Warszawa Zachodnia. Completion of the investment is planned for 2023.
Location: Warszawa Zachodnia · Warszawa, Polska
























https://www.stolicadobrychrelacji.pl/multimedia/zdjecia/luty-2022/warszawa-zachodnia-21022022


















































credits to @kafarek








[Wola] Przebudowa Dworca Warszawa Zachodnia [w trakcie]


Skoro, poruszony został temat zagospodarowania terenu od strony Kolejowej (dzięki Redzio za udostępnienie wielu wizualizacji i planów), chciałbym ponownie zapytać o linię wysokiego napięcia która przebiega przez ten teren. Czy pojawiły się jakieś konkretne plany lub informacje dotyczące...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## The Wild Boy

Is it just me or is there some space left for a "3rd track" inbetween the 2, possibly for freight trains? I know Vien Hbf has a "3rd track" running in - between the 2, exclusively for freight trains to bypass the railway station.


----------



## Petr

^^
That's rather side track. Warszawa Zachodnia (Warsaw West) is a part of the Warsaw Cross-City Line which runs underground through the city center and is meant only for passenger trains. For cargo trains is bypass line in the north.


----------



## Petr

On March the 5th will start construction of the tramline on Kasprzaka street in Wola district. It will be 2.3 km long and have 3 stops. Completion is planned for 2023.









pink - existing tramlines, red - new tramline, pink dotted - planned tramlines





















Tramwaj na Kasprzaka – rusza przetarg na budowę!


Wkrótce budowa nowej trasy tramwajowej. Ogłosiliśmy przetarg na prace budowlane. Oznacza to szybką podróż z nowych osiedli na Woli do centrum.




www.ztm.waw.pl


----------



## Petr

The route of the No 2 Tramline form the transportation hub near the northern M1 terminus Młociny Station in Bielany District to Winnica tram loop in Białołęka District. Including newest tramway section in Białołęka.

A video with the entire route.





Route map unfortunately without the newest section on the east bank of the Vistula River.


----------



## Ashis Mitra

At last route 2 has now extended up to Winnica, along with route 17, so the Warszawa tram network has extended a bit north. It is a very good network.


----------



## Petr

^^
You have a point.


----------



## Petr

Tests of the new Skoda train for Metro Warszawskie:


----------



## asahi

The pantographs are temporary, right?


----------



## 0tomek0

Warsaw Metro is a bottom-contact third rail system, so they are for test purpouses only.


----------



## Ashis Mitra

Will the M2 extension upto Brodno and Bemowo be opened in this year?


----------



## 0tomek0

Most likely yes. It is scheduled between June (Bemowo) and September (Bródno). The tunnels are being fitted. As long as no unexpected problems with testing and obtaining necessary permissions occur, the extensions are going to start this year.


----------



## Petr

First works on the Kasprzaka tramline:



__ https://www.facebook.com/tramwaje.warszawa/posts/4923294171096777


----------



## Chris80678

Is there any desire to extend the tram line even further from Winnica and across to the other side of DK61 to reach into Białołęka in the future?


----------



## Chris80678

An official video of the live opening of Bródno, Kondratowicza and Zacisze metro stations:






Congratulations Warsaw!

Your metro is the envy of many others across the world!


----------



## SoboleuS

New metro stations by petus:

Bródno:



















Kondratowicza:



















Zacisze:



















More photos here:








[Warszawa] Projektowanie i budowa dalszych stacji II...


Jadziem:




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Petr

*Bródno*































































































*Zacisze*


----------



## Shenkey

Nice, clean, functional and hopefully ready for platform doors in the future


----------



## 0tomek0

Shenkey said:


> Hopefully ready for platform doors in the future


Well, that's not coming soon, definitely.


----------



## Pierre50

Are there trains on this line ?
Platforms, stairs and decorations are important, but trains are even more important to achieve the mission of a metro line


----------



## 0tomek0

Pierre50 said:


> Are there trains on this line ?
> Platforms, stairs and decorations are important, but trains are even more important to achieve the mission of a metro line


The headway is 3 minutes, so yes, these go quite frequently. There are no new trains on the line, nothing new, when it comes to rolling stock for now.


----------



## Gros Matou

0tomek0 said:


> The headway is 3 minutes, so yes, these go quite frequently. There are no new trains on the line, nothing new, when it comes to rolling stock for now.


Isn't Škoda building new rolling Stock for Warsaw though? When are these new metro cars planned to enter service?


----------



## 0tomek0

Gros Matou said:


> Isn't Škoda building new rolling Stock for Warsaw though? When are these new metro cars planned to enter service?


That's true. First trains have been delivered and they are going through the certification tests. Once they receive the homologation, the cars will quickly be deployed on the lines. I've got no idea about the exact schedule but since the first train was delivered about 5 months ago, I believe the approval process is going to finish soon.


----------



## Petr

Gros Matou said:


> Isn't Škoda building new rolling Stock for Warsaw though? When are these new metro cars planned to enter service?


Indeed. First Skoda trains should be operational on M2 line as early as October. The era of Soviet/Russian trains on the Metro Warszawskie will come to an end in the next few years.








Kiedy nowe pociągi metra "Varsovia" zobaczymy na ursynowskiej linii?


Nie będą szybsze. Nie będą też specjalnie wygodniejsze. Jakie więc będą nowe składy metra „Varsovia” i kiedy zaczną z nich korzystać




www-haloursynow-pl.translate.goog


----------



## DocentX

Zacisze
















































Kondratowicza









































































Brodno


----------



## Chris80678

Will we realistically see M2 reach Lazurowa, Chrzanów and Karolin by 2026?

These stations have building permits. No actual construction has begun.






Warsaw. There is not enough money to build additional metro stations in Śródmieście


The plan to build additional stations on the first metro line – at Plac Konstytucji and Muranów – may be forgotten. There is no money for investment. Officials are also concerned that it could paralyze the center, reports “Gazeta Stołeczna”. Plac Konstytucji and Muranów are two stations of the...




polishnews.co.uk


----------



## Petr

^^
No one knows.


----------



## Stuu

DocentX said:


> Zacisze
> View attachment 3900530


I love the lighting under the benches. This is the sort of thing that public authorities are bad at maintaining though - is it still going to work in 5 years time?


----------



## lechevallierpatrick

Are all stations on the Warsaw métro fully accessible?If not,what is the percentage of the non- accessible stations?Thanks...


----------



## tunnel owl

They are all accessible since opened in 1995. IIRC even several acccesses are equipped with lifts, not just one.


----------



## Gintaras

*PL - Poland , Warsaw metro M1/ Metro Warszawskie M1 2022 [*


----------



## Chris80678

A ride from Trocka to Bródno metro stations:


----------



## DocentX

Short summart of Warsaw's rail transport and possible future extensions :

Current Warsaw's Rail Transport scheme 









Future metro extensions - last 3 stations of M2 (dotted red), and first section of M3 (yellow) :











https://metro.waw.pl/



Future M3 line with further extensions :





















Wyborcza.pl







warszawa.wyborcza.pl





and futuristic M4 (below marked in red) - this is still speculation for the future - but such line will be needed taking into account current passanger flows on M1 and extensive development of Warsaw :


















https://wydarzenia.interia.pl/raporty/raport-transport-publiczny/aktualnosci/news-kreciki-z-czech-dla-warszawy-miliardowy-kontrakt-metra,nId,5719558



and current tram network with the extension plan (some of the red sections are currently under construction) :
























Warszawa: Tramwaj Hyundai w przedpremierowym przejeździe


W piątek 17 września nowy, 33-metrowy tramwaj firmy Hyundai zabrał dziennikarzy w przejazd do nowego krańca Winnica. Już w sobotę pojazd będą mogli zobaczyć wszyscy mieszkańcy, kiedy to tramwaj weźmie udział w okolicznościowej paradzie razem z pojazdami zabytkowymi. Podczas tego przejazdu...




www.transport-publiczny.pl





and plans regarding Warsaw's cross city rail line - some of the most important changes (apart from major modernization and rebuilding of stations) - constrution of new train stops (green) :













Wyborcza.pl







warszawa.wyborcza.pl





Warsaw Rapid Urban Rail (rapid transit and commuter rail system in the Warsaw metropolitan area) (blue - current lines, red - planned new lines) :













Wyborcza.pl







warszawa.wyborcza.pl




















SKM Warszawa ma już sześć nowych pociągów z Newagu


Szybka Kolej Miejska dysponuje już 6 nowymi pojazdami z puli 21 zamówionych w nowosądeckim Newagu. W tym tygodniu do stolicy przyjechały ostatnie dwa czteroczłonowe pociągi. W maju przewoźnik rozpocznie odbiory dłuższych, pięcioczłonowych jednostek – podał przewoźnik.




www.rynek-kolejowy.pl





WKD line - no major extension or modernization plans as for now :





















Linia - WKD







www.wkd.com.pl





Future fast train connecting Warsaw with new planned central airport :


















https://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poci%C4%85gi_ekspresowe_w_Polsce


----------



## Gintaras

*PL - Poland , Warsaw metro M2/ Metro Warszawskie M2 2022 *


----------



## Petr

Bcn said:


> Thanks!
> Now I understand.
> Perhaps the best solution would be for part of the M3 to be a branch of the M2, so that Praga district would be better connected to the centre.


It's imposible because of the existing double Stadion Narodowy station. All M3 plans are an effect of that station.


----------



## DocentX

new version of map presenting future vision of Warsaw's metro network :

















[Warszawa] Wizje rozwoju metra: propozycje wydłużenia...


Nie liczyłbym na wycofanie się z M3 zanim dojdziemy do punku oporu obiektywnego, czyli braku kasy na tego białego słonia. Wtedy dopiero może zaczną się kombinacje co w zamian Jak PO odzyska władzę centralną to nie będzie żadnego problemu z finansowaniem M3 z UE są różne kruczki prawne/...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## krzysiek997

DocentX said:


> new version of map presenting future vision of Warsaw's metro network :
> 
> View attachment 4132735
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Warszawa] Wizje rozwoju metra: propozycje wydłużenia...
> 
> 
> Nie liczyłbym na wycofanie się z M3 zanim dojdziemy do punku oporu obiektywnego, czyli braku kasy na tego białego słonia. Wtedy dopiero może zaczną się kombinacje co w zamian Jak PO odzyska władzę centralną to nie będzie żadnego problemu z finansowaniem M3 z UE są różne kruczki prawne/...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.skyscrapercity.com


Plan is not coordinated with PKP (railway expansion plan) which is damn stupid









PKP Plans:

Southern circular (Żwirki i Wigury - Wilanowska - Wawer/Gocławek)
2nd East-West connection (Wileńska - Główna/Pl. Zawiszy)
N-S (Gdańska - Airport)
Looking at the map, PKP would make the Line run along the planned M3 Metro line and the central part of M4 N-S line.
The map of the planned Metro does not show SKM (S-Bahn lines).

2nd E-W line will go more or less: Wileński (M2) - Old Town - Ratusz Arsenał (M1) - Daszyńskiego - Główna/Pl. Zawiszy
Great line for in-city transport.
IMHO N-S line should be a metro line, and PKP should not be doing it.

For better or for worse these plans should be coordinated, and adjusted with each other. Transfer stations, and construction schedule should be planned, (looking at a missed opportunity on M2/rail circular (M2 Szwedzka - PKP Targówek - M2 Targówek)

I see none of this at all.

Src in PL: Kolejowy master plan dla Warszawy: Cztery tory i nowe linie kolejowe


----------



## Petr

Škoda Varsovia on M2 line by me

M2 Młynów Station

































M2 Młynów Station


----------



## Chris80678

Work on the next western sections of the second metro line is finally starting.

Although the actual ground preparation and fencing off of the alloted land probably won't start properly until after the New Year when everyone returns to work.

*This week, *Warsaw handed over the land for the construction of Karolin, Chrzanów and Lazurowa stations to the contractor.

Yesterday, the City Council of the Capital City of Warsaw secured PLN 507 million in the 2023 budget for the implementation of this investment.

Karolin, Chrzanów and Lazurowa stations are hoped to be completed by 2024.


----------



## BobL

I think the planned opening date has been moved to 2026


----------



## SoboleuS

The first preparation works for Lazurowa station:




























Photos by sams_:









[Warszawa] Budowa dalszych stacji II linii metra...


Aktywiści to w sporej części idioci. Metro już jest pod ziemią więc wyjścia na każdym rogu skrzyżowania są oczywistością. To nie jest sytuacja że zamiast przejścia naziemnego jest podziemne. Na Ursynowie takie przejścia budowano już w latach 70 nawet pod Beli Bartoka (droga jednojezdniowa)...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## robbo2k

The history of Russian trains in the Warsaw metro. please turn on English subtitles.


----------



## SoboleuS

Preparation work for Chrzanów station:




























Photos by netlest:









[Warszawa] Budowa dalszych stacji II linii metra...


U mnie płot był o 3 metry od mojego, czyli 5 m od ściany domu. Najbliżej płot stał u sąsiadów (Górczewska 88) - ok. 2 metrów, ale tam opuszczali tarcze A na Bródnie był blok gdzie w ogóle nie było płotu przy jednej ścianie 😀 Teren budowy stykał się z blokiem, na parterze mogłeś zeskoczyć z...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------

